# Scottish Girls :Part 20



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home ladies *
    ​


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

sasha- i was due last tuesday... i am never late! ever!!! I know that when u have a mc ur body takes time 2 get bk to normal... but i am no ver patient! lol I am not preg i did a HPT and it was BFN


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Just bookmarking tho -will be on to catch up soon.
Good luck tommorrow everybody who is ec-ing
  
Kate


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Berry, 
So sorry to hear you are going through all this.  
I am regular as clockwork but in May I had a silent mc. AF didn't arrive until 61/2 weeks after my erpc. Try not to worry too much she'll arrive when she's ready. Just take the time you need to heal- I can recommend lots of cuddles with DP 
  
Kate


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to wish lorr good luck for tomorrow  
whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

To Snzk and Aiky for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both xx​


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

God Aiky sos o sorry forgot you loads of luck to you too honey

whippet x


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
thanks for the good luck messages.  I had acupuncture today which calmed my nerves a bit !!!
DP still at work so just having a relaxing night in preparation for an early rise tomorrow, although as you all know by now, I am the founder & most loyal member of the 'wide awake club' so being up on time shouldn't be a problem...haha

Aiky...good luck to you for tomorrow.  

catch up with you all at some point tomorrow....    

xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for your wishes.

SNZK - good luck hun. Ive been for acupuncture as well today.  

MY ET is at 11.30am so need to leave home back of 8 so away for an early night

I have just been to the pictures to see My Sister's Keeper - very sad.  No good when your hormones are all over the place!!

Hope everyone else is fine.

Will speak tomorrow.

Ax


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish lorr and aikybeats lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.       for you both
xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck Snzk and Aikybeats!! Really will be thinking about you both tomorrow.  I am in for the baseline scan tomorrow.  Hopefully the 09 09 09 will be a good omen.

Alkybeats - I went to see that too, (the book ends different) and it is awesome, but my mum and I took hankies, and by god did we need them.  Cant wait for the DVD. lol.  Good luck honey x

berry55 -  Fingers crossed that your af will arrive soon babes. xxx

Fredlet - So sorry to hear about your mc.  Make sure you look after youself. 

Much love to everyone on this very wet and windy Tuesday. xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanted to see My sisters keeper but it dosent seem to be on anymore at any of the pictures around here, i had rushed the book through so i could go to the pics lol, hopefully it will be on Sky movies soon

berry wherabouts in tenerife are u going
claire good luck xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

damcing queen - costa adeje.... i have never been b4... hope its nice  xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw i went to costa adeje this time last year, it was great, wish i was going back this year lol. What hotel, we were at the Hotel  Bahia Princess on the front


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dancingqueen- we r staying at the Iberostar Grand Hotel El Mirador... it looks lovely! Was just wondering, i noticed on ur signature that u r starting short protocal at gcrm soon..... what day of ur cycle do u start? When i was at ERI we always started on day 1 or 2 of AF... just wondering if it would b the same? 


I have my fertility assessments 2day at GCRM... i am feeling a bit nervous cos my AF has still not showed up! I'm very annoyed and i hope it does not effect the results. I did phone GCRM on Monday to ask about this and they said it is fine and not 2 worry... but i worry about EVERYTHING!!! Also now i know AF will b here when i'm on holiday and now i will not b able 2 go into the pool!!! its really annoying me too!!! and ii wont b able 2 wear my bikini!   stupid AF!!!! 

berry xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning ladies

not much happening with me....caught up with some housework on mon   & went bag and shoe shopping yesterday 
I'm working 12-6 today which will be b-o-r-i-n-g as the girl I usually work with is off today so I'm on my lonesome   Hopefully I'll get to have a wee skive 

Wow today is a big day on here............

Aiky & Lorr - best of luck to both of you for today.....hugs, prayers & PMA coming at you   
I'll check later to see if theres any news      

berry - good luck for your tests today....stop worrying, GCRM will keep you right 

claire - good luck for your baseline today hunni  enjoy the football tonight.....mammoth task they have eh!!!

kate - how you doing luvvie?

dancingqueen - how is AF treating you? will you start on Fri then?

lorna - so pleased you're having one last attempt with your frosties, it'd be a shame not to. I know how much courage it takes to find the get up & go again but you can do it mrs & those little ice babies may jst be your little miracle waiting to happen  Have I read right that you're going to be starting in less than 10dys time then

sasha - you're doing so well with all this waiting around, I'd have lost the plot by now  I'm not patient when it comes to stuff like this. Can you not give them another ring for an update? sometimes the more you push might help  Glad you'd a good holiday babes, you all bronzed?  I've only 7more sleeps til my scan! 

hello to anyone else reading
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Girls.

I am just back from my baseline scan.  Everything was perfect, so started on the daily injections.  Couldn't believe the size of the drugs box... hehe. Had great fun mixing all the formula together, felt like being back at Science in School.  hehe.

Am off to get a few things down around the house, then get ready for the Scotland v Holland game. Can't wait!  

Mrs R - Yeah the task is massive.  Think we will do it tho... probably end up a glorious failure.  But might be the last Scotland game a single girl without a baba. Hopefully eh!

Hope you girls got on ok today at the hospital.  Thinking of you both! xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry, GCRM induced my period for me so it arrived yeserday and starting this Fri, its my 1st IVF so nothing to compare it with although i always started CD5 with injections/iui

Mrs R Yes period came as they predicted so starting on Fri, all going well. Cant believe its nearly your 20 week scan. Are you finding out the sex?

Claire Thats fantastic that you got started in time. Did they take bloods as well? Im wondering if they wait for the blood results before starting you or if you just start straight away. What brand of injections and what dosage? When do you have your 1st scan?


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies...
just woke up...really needed a sleep when we got home. The traffic was a nightmare and didn't reach home until 1pm...left GCRM at 11am !!.. What a busy place it was at 7.30...not a seat left but luckily I was in straight away so no hanging around.

so, had 8 eggs which is 2 better than last time and Elaine just called to confirm all 8 injected which is 7 better than last time !!!!.. Just a waiting game now to find out in the morning how fertilisation went. I'm feeling really good tho, apart from being sore, I'm quite upbeat and positive. Thanks for all you support...!!!

Aiky - hope everything went well for you today  

Berry - glad you had your assessment today, don't you worry, GCRM will keep you right. I'm sure you will have a gr8 holiday, enjoy the relaxation and don't let AF spoil your fun.... 

Claire-Ed- that's fab your scan was good and you have started stimming. the time will fly in.....are you self injecting?? I've never been able to do it myself yet....I'm such a coward... 

mrs r - hope you manage a wee skive at work today....   got on fine today, just having an restfull night, will watch the scotland game later. Can't belive your next scan is coming around already...the time is going in really fast....

Sasha - i hope you do get news if you decide to call the hospital again.... 

as always, thanks for your support.....  

going to have some more sleep.....xxxxxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - I had a blood test to test for estrogen levels (hoping they are low).  I had a baseline scan with the internal prob thingy... never nice when it is the time of the month, not as bad as i had imagined tho.  My scan came back fine, thin womb and no activity in the ovaries, so they started me straight away with the injections.  It was the Menopur 225 i am on.  Go back for another scan on the 16th to see how things are progressing. 

Snzk - Hey girl that is fantastic, fingers crossed for you.  I am not self injecting, hubby is gonna do it. although i am gonna have to do it once or twice.  not looking forward to it.lol. 

That is me off for the night to go and enjoy/have a heart attack watching Scotland! 

Much love ladies xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire glad it went well, im sure im on 225 menopor as well - or maybe  250, im rubbish for retaining numbers lol

Snzk So pleased for you hun. What happens now, is it day 3 for transfer? How did it go today, can you remember any of it or is it true what they say and you are truly asleep lol? 

Im getting super excited for Friday, just hope everything goes to plan. My period is extremely heavy and having really bad cramps, done nothing all day, got heating up high and just had big mug of tea and chocolate lol. Got Acupuncture tomorrow, also got to listin to part 1 of the ivf relaxation cd as well. Dh will be watching the football tonight so im going upstairs to either watch a comedy dvd or listin to the ivf cd lol


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls....... 

Snzk i am so so pleased for you it sounds that things went really well, i will be praying that they all get busy tonight and you get some great results tomorrow, when is your E/T?

Aiky babes i hope everything went well for you today, i'm praying that you are PUPO tonight and curled up taking it easy  

MrsR its not long to the scan now, ive still got another 5+wks to go to my 20wk scan so im going to have a gender scan in the middle but not sure when yet.  Are you going to find out the sex when you go next week? Looking at your pics i'm sure your going to have a BOY  , what do you think, any ideas?.  They say if you a craving sweet foods more its a girl, but sour or salty foods lean more towards a boy!!

Dancingqueen i'm so glad things are really moving along now, you will be PUPO before you know it.........   

Berry how are you today?, any sign yet?.  I have a pretty regular 28day cycle but after i had my m/c at 8wks a/f came back on day 31 so it was just a few days late, hoping that the witch shows for you soon so you can move on with your treatment   

Claire i am so glad your scan went well and you are finally cycling again,   praying that this is your time.

Well i'm just nipping over to my local argos to pick up one of those body support pillows because before i was pg i would usually sleep on my stomach and its getting really awkward now trying to stay on my side so hopefully the pillow will help, then i will be back to watch the footie.  We all know how it will end tonight but we've got to hope for the best and cheer them on anyway   .

Tracyxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the nice comments   your all lovely  

So today went really well, i really like GCRM, soooooo  much better than my last clinic and all i did was have a scan and some bloods. The scan machine looked so so much more advanced than the NHS ones @ ERI... so i started to think about what else they have or do that is much more advanced.... i must admit i feel very excited to start tx here. The scan was done by Pat. It showed everything was looking good and that my AF is just about 2 start ( i actually have had a little bit of spotting when i got home.....sorry tmi alert but it is a bit brown.... i never have has this b4 as when i usually start AF i go straight into full flow so i'm a bit confused...but i guess its cos of the mc)  I cant wait until i go on Saturday for my consultation! really looking forward to it. 

Also, the fact my AF is looking like it is starting is great! I might have a great holiday and will b able to relax by the pool and even go in it!!!!    

Berry xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Berry glad it went well. Im so impressed with how advanced things are as well. They told me the scan machine was top of the range and the probe is so much smaller than the NHS one that really hurt me lol. They could tell from my scan and bloods I wasnt going to have a natural period so they got it started for me asap, now the NHS would have told me to phone back when i got AF which could have been 6 mths or whatever. I also like the tape they use instead of those horrid round plasters after blood tests because you can never get them back off. The staff are more pleasent and you dont feel in the way, at my old NHS clinic they were actually huff puff and sighing at me  lol


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr:  8 eggs thats fantastic - and 7 injected even better,    they fertilise and start to grow into lovely wee embies for you.  Did they tell you when ET would be. 

Dancingqueen, berry and claire_edin: That's great that everything went well for you guys.  Glad GCRM have made things more pleasant for you.  They really are very good.  Here's hoping that you all progress and have good outcomes.  And Berry looks like the holiday and pool are just waiting for you - enjoy.

Mrs R:  Yeah starting soon day 1 will be approx next fri - but as it's FET then likely another 2 1/2 wks before ET, all going well .  Still haven't been in to speak with headteacher about it all keep bottling it will need to do it sooner rather than later.  It's just so ackward and embarrassing when you don't know the person well but needs must.  Good luck next week bet you just can't wait, it seems to be flying by.  Talking of bag and shoe shopping, my friend told me about an internet site - secretsales omg it's so good and full of bargains for all kinds of things and the sales change all the time.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.


love Lorna
xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning ladies,
bit of a sleepless and uncomfortable night and started to bleed slightly but feeling better this morning. Elaine has confirmed 4 eggs have fertilised and I'm booked in for ET on saturday !!!! 

dancing queen - thanks, I have transfer on Saturday. I remember nothing about the EC. Once given then injection he says I will be asleep in 15seconds...I remember counting to 3 !!!...lol... Bit sore afterwardsl but they give you pain relief which helps. 

Aikybeats - how are you   

Lorna - not long til you start...hope you are doing okay and don't be worrying about your work !!.. I'm in on saturday for ET so now just trying to fit in with Pascal but he isn't that flexible on saturday so  might need to find another acupuncturist ....  .. 

berry/claire/dancingq - glad to hear you were pleased with GCRM and are all progressing well.

I'm staying at home today so enjoying a duvet day !!!.

take care all. xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just nipping on at work.

SNZK - good luck for Saturday hun.

Yip - well I am PUPO again.  Out of my 4 that was defrosted on Monday we have one 8 cell and one 6 cell implanted back in.  Test date 26th September.  Dundee always make you make a right long time - never mind though.

I am reading how you are all doing, just dont have the time at work to write to you all.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys!  

Licking my wounds today after the football.  Gutted. Traffic was a nightmare even tho we left 3 hours before KO. Parked miles away and had to run all the way there. Exhausted now!! Hehe.
Had to try to and rush back from hampden to take my injection. took it about an hour later than i should have :S 

And i actually shocked myself, i couldnt let DH inject me. So i just did it myself, and it was so easy. when the liquid goes in, i find it a bit sore?
Alkybeats - That is fab honey.  It is all so exciting.  Good luck i am rooting for you! xxx  

Snzk - Sorry to hear you had a crap night! 4 eggs that is great!!! I am so excited for you! Fingers crossed!  

I am so excited now... it all feels so real now that we have started the injections!


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just a quickie from me tonight,  really tired Well done Lorr 4 embies is fab.  How many will be transferred?  good luck for Saturday..                  

Hope everyone is doing good,
speak soon

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone

just popping on to see how everyone got on.....

Claire - sorry you couldnt celebrate on wed night  same old same old eh!  too little too late  Glad you're getting on ok with the jabs, I always found the liquid going in a bit stingy  bit like vinegar in a cut  Keep thinking 'no pain no gain' 

aiky - wooohooo thats great you got 2 embies put back  sending them lots of dividing, implating & stickiness  I really hope one or both decide to stick around for the longhaul, you are well overdue a bit of good fortune mrs!     Roll on the 26th & here's to those 3magic letters 

snzk - you've done so well hunni, what an improvement eh  Hope tomorrow goes smoothly and you're PUPO before you know it! All the best for ET, I'll be thinking of you & sending you sticly vibes   

lorna - do you have to tell the headteacher exactly whats going on Could you not say its exploratory Gynae things that are quite private & you'd rather not divulge too much  Hopefully whatever you tell they new school will be understanding. It'll not be long coming round again  I'll need to check out that website 

Berry - glad you got on ok & Pat is a total gem isnt she. It was Pat who gave me my BFP news bless her  Hope your AF is over with before your hols!!!! Good luck for the consultation

Tracy - only another 5sleeps til my scan!!!! woooohooooo We've decided we're not going to find out the flavour, after all we've been through a we surprise will be just lovely & as long as bumper is healthy I'm not fussed either way on boy or girl. I've had about a 50/50 split on predictions, my dad & FIL both looked at scan pics and said straight away 'boy' as did my hairdresser who has had 4boys. A few people have said because I seem to be carrying high its a girl....who knows eh!!! I'd say I'm def eating more savoury stuff with the exception of Haagen Daaz    Where you going to have your gender scan done?

dancinhqueen - good luck for today

hello to everyone else, I'm off to feed my face now....starving as usual 
Have a good weekend everyone 
Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Girls... is it 100% that once i have had my consents appointment i will start tx?? I do hope so.... now i have stopped worrying about my AF i have moved on to something else lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

snzk - Fingers crossed for you tomorrow honey! Will be thinking about you! xxx

Berry55 - i had my consents appointment on the 11th of August, and started my af on the 12th.  I had to wait till day 21 for the prostap injection, which i had on the 1st of Sept.  Started the daily injections on the 9th of Sept.  So it has happened very quick.  Can't see you being any different babes. Good luck and try to relax... easier said then done eh! 

Dancing Queen - How did you get on honey?  

When do you all inject?  Morning or night? I have decided to go with evenings.  Sometimes it is hard getting up in the morning with being ill and all that, and didnt want to commit to a specific time.  But finding it hard already with the night ones..lol. Just can't win eh.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya. I was in today for bloods and scan. My scan showed everything was well apart from thick lining so they had to see what the blood results were before they could start me. They phoned back in the afternoon to say that i have to start tomorrow, so they worked really fast and getting an answer as i thought i would have been back in on mon for more bloods etc


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

if on short protocal at gcrm is that just straight onto stims?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes Berry, im straight onto stims. Although im on 2 injections per day, the usual Menapor but also another 2nd injection called cetrotide which apparently tells  my brain to slow down the menapor so i dont overstim and so i dont ovulate either


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

hiya

Dancing queen its good that they got back to you so quickly they are good at doing that.

Everyone else i have to apologise as i read through the thread come on here to put personals down and promptly forget whos who and whos doing what!

Me i had my prostap on Friday so now just waiting for the   to arrive before taking progynova. HFEA makes their decision about fresh transfer on Wed so GCRM said they would tell us on Thursday.  

Hope you are all well and get the news you want.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Lots of us about to embark or are already on the journery, lets hope for good outcomes for us all.

Lorr:  hope everything went well today.

Me: just about to get ready to go out for dinner -not been told where it's a birthday surprise from DH, hope it's not mcd's.  A little down today prob cos I was 42 yesterday and that clock is about to explode .
Getting a £30 fine for going across white bit of a mini roundabout  yesterday prob didn't help - just me bleeding luck!

Will pop back on tomorrow to do personals just wanted to see if any news from Lorr.  Have a good night whatever your doing xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I have had my 1st injection so thats me officially started lol

May Good luck for Thursday, are the clinic phoning you or do you have to go to clinic

Lorna Hope you have a lovley night


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
hope all is well.

I'm just home...been such a long day. It was problem getting to GCRM and problem coming back.
Hit the M8 after acup in Edinburgh and had to come off due to an overturned car, then just got back on and had to leave again because of a lorry on fire. Phone to say we'd be late but got there around 11.10am.

Chris came in to discuss embryo's, 2 of the 4 didn't make it. One didn't move on and the other she said went back the way therefore neither were suitable for freezing. The other 2 were transferred. One grade 1 8 cell and one she called grade 1 compact (closer to blast stage). All went fine with transfer and we left around 12.15. Got back on the M8 only to come off due to a chemical leak, M8 was closed !!!... Eventually made it to my parents and slept until Pascal arrived to do acup again. DP had already left for work. 

Managed not to stress so had a nice lazy day. Now lying down and going to watch tv.

going to eat so will catch up with you all over the next few days. Will need your support to stop me going  , get blood test on the 24th Sept... (they don't do urine test anymore)....


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

snzk- what a day- glad you're managing to chill. Thats it pupo!  Sounds like your two embies were good ones so     for you all.
Dancing queen-congrats on the 1st injection. You're on your way  
Lorna- Happy Birthday  hope you have a good night  
May- hope the   arrives soon 
Claire- well done doing your own injections. It stings less if you go slowly I found. I did my own but dh was keen to have a go. He got one shot but was VERY enthusiastic about jagging me so he didn't get to do it again  
Hey Berry   hopefully you'll be starting soon.
Hey Mrs R- how's it going? not long till the scan  
Sasha-  
Everyone else- hope you are all doing fine     

Well a bit of a bolt out of the blue for us -again. AF was due on Thursday and we were all set to start a new cycle of ICSI this month. She hasn't shown and I couldn't resist doing a test or 5 and OMG we got a BFP!!!!! 
We are delighted but sort of terrified. Last time we had a silent miscarriage after 6 weeks. I am thrilled but worried it'll happen again. Hoping that since we are doing acupuncture this time it will support an early pregnancy but still can't quite believe it. Frantically knicker watching  and not sure when to contact the gp or hospital. As I say it is VERY early days and we're trying not to get ahead of ourselves.
Anyway that's our mad news


Kate


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to give u a quick update about how everything went today..... well i already can say i love the GCRM   I met with Dr Marco, he was so nice. Really, really helpful. He said that basically i should be falling Pregnant very easily with my results & age  and he thinks it is something to do with the drugs  i have been on b4..... or something to do with inflammation... i'm not 100% but he said that the best thing is that i should take some sort of steroid b4 starting tx and also i will i have to up my dose of folic acid..... does any1 know about this drug? i'm not really sure of the name..... He kept saying 'well done' cos i got my consents appointment all booked up in advance (its on monday) and he was gonna let me start tx now as AF was not long started, but i declined as i want to go on my holiday and enjoy it and not stress... also i do feel my body needs a wee break from drugs since i only m/c last month.... he was fine with that and said i was quite right. I really feel hopeful that we are gonna get our baby with the help from GCRM, i feel so so happy about it. He went over our results with us... DH sperm sample was just the same.... it is ALWAYS the exact same count.... 0.8million, but his motility had went up 2 40% now... it used to be about 20% so we r happy about that... hope thats the no smoking having a gd effect  DH keeps beating himself up as he thinks he is responsible for tx and it not working.... Dr Marco told him not to beat himself up as with icsi we have plenty. He also looked over our previous notes and told us that the fact we always get top quality embryos & blasts that the DNA of the sperm cant be bad or we would not be getting these results. So he told us that we will not need to use donor sperm, i seen a huge relief in DH eyes and i'm so so glad that he now feels a lot better about the whole situation. He then went over my results from scan and bloods... my blood was at 16..... he said that was very good and what he would expect for a 22 year old. The scan showed everything was good too. I was worried that it would be bad as I had not had my 1st period since the m/c….. and also my period was late so I worried that something was wrong too, but I just worry all the time for the sake of it… just wait till u all hear me when I’m on tx!!! You all will wish I never came onto this thread… well I bet u r all thinking that just now reading my book I’m typing here!!! Lol   I will be on the short protocol but with those extra drugs.... will i get really fat with the steroids?  I know that sounds very vain but I am only 5ft and I want 2 be healthy to carry a baby.  If any1 has been on the drugs which u also have to up ur dosage of folic acid could u give me some advice about it please?  Also will it cost extra for the drugs now or will that still come under the drugs package for icsi? I’m thinking extra…. I forgot to ask at clinic.  

It was my sisters birthday this week…. Sweet 16.… awww…. So was at my mums tonight for dinner and my auntie who just had a baby 2 months ago was there. It was the 1st time I have held a baby since all of the infertility business. I was ok, got a little lump in my throat… I think my mum felt a  bad for me too. But it has just made me more determined to have a baby now, he was soo soo beautiful. Giving me lots of giggles and smiles… was lovely…. I cant wait for it one day!   

I must say I’m 1 happy bunny tonight.,…… for a change! Lol 

Sorry for such a long me post. I hope ur all well and I will catch up with u all properly tomorrow. 

Nite xxxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning...
slept solid last night. intending to stay on the sofa today and not do anything...started ringing the wee bell for DP at 9am...lol (he joked about all I needed was a bell and went and got one)...lol
got few aches on one side but had this since EC so not getting worked up about that.

Kate.... OMG....BFB.....WOW....   ou both must be over the moon. Take it easy and try not to worry too much. I understand your concerns. I'd go to your GP and get a blood test done. i'm so so happy for you.....   

berry- that is good you were happy at GCRM yesterday. I was there at 11.30 and saw Marco when I left. He is lovely eh..
I'd imagine the steroid would be prednisolone, may FF seem to get this. Don't worry about it too much, I have it many time for my asthma and didn't have any issues with it. You could get your GP to prescribe this steroid which might work out cheaper than from homecare, I'd check this out. I hope you both enjoy your holiday. xxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All

Snzk- Glad you're taking it easy. Love the idea of a wee bell   Just take care of you and those wee embies  

Berry- Good that you're feeling so positive about GCRM hopefully when you're ready to start tx they'll do the biz  

Can I ask about the blood test. What does it test?? Last time we did a cycle Ninewells just gave us a pee stick and then when we fell pg in April, the gp just did a urine test too. Do you have to do it privately?? Where?? When

Catch up soon

 for us all

Kate


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha i am such a thicko - i have just realised if you scroll down the page it shows you all the previous posts   What a great idea, whoever thought that one up is a genius  

Here goes -

Fredlet - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP what a wonderful feeling!   The blood test is a more sensitive test than POAS it measures your HCG levels in your blood (sometimes called beta bloods), in a normal pregnancy you would expect the level to be over 25mlU/ml to confirm pregnancy then the numbers should double every 48 hours. This test is also used to confirm miscarriage if the numbers arent going up. Dont know about getting it done privately but you can certainly ask your clinic or GP to do them.

snzk - what a great idea of getting a bell and doing nothing, wish i could get away with doing that  
Wishing you all the luck in those two snuggling in and getting really comfy, loads of   and sticky glue.

Berry - Dr Gaudoin is lovely isnt he and so enthusiastic and passionate about what he does, only ever heard good things like that about him. The steroids shouldnt make you fat really only long term use of them will make you put on heaps of weight but hopefully you do put on about 7-9lbs of extra weight but it comes off in around 9 months time    Good for you wanting to enjoy holiday a perfect opportunity to get in the right frame of mind.

dancingqueen - well done in getting started, not nice having to inject but at least you know you are doing something. The clinic will phone us and let me know the HFEAs decision. I live about 4 hours away from the GCRM so they try to do everything they can over the phone or post without having to make me travel all the way down. My last scans were done at my local hospital as a favour to Dr G. but this time i am going to go down for them so they know exactly where they are regarding treatment.

Lornam41 - i hope you had a lovely meal, that was a bit crap being fined for that! 

May
Xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

have you all had a good weekend 

I'd a quiet night in with DH on Fri....football on saturday day time, wee godsons 7th B'day on sat eve and yest we done some more baby window shopping for ideas  Also managed a wee dinner from Pizza Hut 

Only 2more sleeps til my scan 

Firstly Kate...................................... 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!                           
Wonderful news about your natural 
I'm so chuffed for you, its really great news hunni 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you, I'm sure the acupuncture will help, I'm sure it did with me.
So how far along do you reckon you are? when was AF due? I'm keeping you in my  

may - how are you, did u have a nice weekend? Hope the witch arrives soon for you 

snzk - sounds like you're taking things easy which is fantastic  Liking your bell idea....why did I not think of that!!!  The 2 embies you had put back were graded exactly like mine.....1 eight cell grade one & the other a grade one compacting....heres hoping you get the same result as me   The traffic was chaos on sat wasnt it, typical eh!! 
Roll on the 24th..... 

berry - so glad you are liking GCRM and Marco is jst a gem isnt he. I've kown him for several yrs now as he was my gynae for all my endometriosis probs. You're def in the best hands  Glad your DH's results were better, thats fab news  So when are you going to be starting? did you get some dates pencilled in? Go off & enjoy your hols hunni......could be your last break away as a couple  

dancingqueen - how you getting on with the jabbing??

lorna - belated birthday wishes hunni!!!!! You're still a young thing  Where did you get taken for dinner? hope it was better than McD's  

claire - how you getting on with the stimms?? I got my DH to do my jab every morn about 7.30am, it was only time I could guarantee we'd both always be about. hope you're feeling ok on them. When is your progress scan??

aiky - how you coping on th 2ww ma dear?  Have some more   &  

tracy - you keeping ok luv?? is little jnr behaving??

I'm really hoping & praying we get a wee run of BFP's on here in the next few weeks  

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

May Thats good the clinic can do all they can to save you that long journey, any other hospital would just tell you to come and wouldnt be bothered how long it takes. Good luck for Thurs

Mrs R Everythings sounding good with you, have you bought anything yet, i keep having sneaky peeks at what i want lol

Stimmed with Menopor on Sat/Sun, today I continue Menopor but also start Cetrodride daily. My injections are 5pm because that was the best time to see my mum whos doing it for me but Im scared its a mistake as its so late in the day.I might have a better response if it was first thing in morning then they would have all day to grow specially before scans etc


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

dancingqueen......i've resisted buying so far, not a thing has been purchased but I know exactly what I want & have a wee mental shopping list. In a weird kinda way I want to wait til after my 20wk scan incase I jinx anything  dont think I'll ever totally relax with this whole pregnancy thing 

keep on jabbing hun


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for this rant but i am feeling very angry today and need advice.....  

During my 8 yrs of treatments i didn't tell many people just because i didn't want to be constantly asked "are you not pregnant yet?". Anyway to cut a long story short i confided in my SIL because she is a nurse and i thought her medical knowledge could come in handy.  One night she came to visit me just after my BFP and she joked that maybe she should get pregnant now, but everyone that was there just laughed as she already has a teenager and had never expressed a wish to halt her career to have any more.  Anyway we had a bit of a row back at the start of August and havn't spoke much since but she phoned her brother (my o/h) last night and said she didn't really want anyone to know yet but she didnt want me to hear from anyone else that she is pregnant!!, and now i feel really hurt & angry..... 

I have spent all day wondering why i feel so angry, and its not because she is pregnant because i am really happy for them and excited that my little one will have a cousin so close in age, so i'm not sure if its just because she never mentioned having more kids before so now i feel she only got pregnant because i am or if its because she got pregnant in her first month of trying and it took us so long, or maybe i'm just jealous that she is stealing some of our limelight, i really don't know why its bothering me so much  .

But to top it off she also said that she is leaving next week to go on a long haul trip to the states for a week, and when my o/h asked her if that was a bit risky she said it was ok as the risk was small so worth taking  (WHAT) any risk is not worth taking with something so special!!

I feel really angry with myself because i should be happy for them, and even happier that i have someone to talk babies with now but for now i just feel so upset about it. How would you feel, do you think its natural for me to feel upset?

Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all fine.

Just nipping on at work again.

Will be back on.

We have had no power since yesterday at 1pm.  It is an underground cable that has broken and the whole street has been out since then.  They said it would be last night when it got sorted but woke up this morning to still no power.  Phoned them today and they promise me 3pm.  So will need to go home and cook or bin everything in my freezer.

Sat with candles and a torch reading last night!!!

Be back on soon.  Take care.  Love axxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky - awww candlelight night.....how romantic  not so good if u lose all contents of your fridge & freezer though  hope it gets sorted soon hunni  Hope you're doing ok on 2ww 

tracy - i think you're feeling the way you do due to a combination of all the reasons you stated!  just focus on your little bubba cos thats all that matters!! You'd have thought your SIL might've mentioned to you after you confiding in her  something similar happened to me, my aunt who is only 10yrs older than me was always asking how we were doing on the ttc front & where we were on the waiting list etc but never mentioned they were also trying for baby no.2. She fell preg naturally and had twin boys jst before our 1st TX, I felt a bit hurt that she knew all about me but never volunteered any info back  families eh 

hope you're keeping ok
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Had my consents appointment today. So I’m looking for some advice. I’m really struggling to come to a decision about how many embryos to  have put bk.  I had my mind made up about going for DET as I did this on my last tx. Which did result in a BFP. I have also had SET on my 1st tx which resulted in a bio chemical and SET for FET which was BFN. However as this is a new clinic with very good success rates I just feel a bit confused in case I make the wrong choice.  At the GCRM were they pushy with you guys? What did u decided to do?  My gut it telling me to go for 2 again as I feel it’s the right thing to do, but it’s the worry in case something goes wrong……. Ohhhhh I hate this!!! 

I think I will go for double!  

xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Berry given the choice i would always opt for 2 as it doubles your chances of at least one taking and you may even be lucky and have twins .  I think i would only opt for 1 if i seriously didn't think i could cope with twins as i don't think putting 2 back would have any effect on either of them implantating.

Tracyxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks tracy xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all, 

Lorraine: congratulations on being PUPO     to and   the 2 fab embies you have are well sticky and snuggling in all cosy.  Keep ringing that bell    . xx

Berry55:  it really has to be a personal choice, there are lots of differing factors, for me I've always had 3 put back but thats because of my age.  Take it one step at a time and as the treatment progresses you will become (even) more comfortable with the staff at GCRM and they were always very good at helping me choose and even advised to change the amount just before transfer based on amount of embies we had.  And remember that just because you think one thing just now that doesn't mean you have to stick to it later. x

Tracy:  It really is a horrible thing this treatment and all that goes with it.  I agree with Mrs R that it's prob a combination.  I have been fortunate that all who know have been supportive and (i hope) haven't kept anything back.  Just you take care of yourself and your little one.  Good luck on Wednesday      .

Mrs R: Thanks wish I felt a young thing, but right now feel like an old hag     bloody treatment    . Did have a lovely meal on Saturday, we went to a new resturant in Falkirk : salt of the earth - lovely definately quality and not quantity but the food was gorgeous.  It was nice just spending a few hours on our own.  He had also got me the most thoughtful pressie - a canvas potrait of my dad to go with the one he got me of my mum 2 years ago they are now hanging in my sunroom - he can be a sweetie sometimes  .
Hope you are well, do you have a season ticket, my dh and ss do and go to all the home games. xx

Kate: can't remember if I posted my best wishes and congratulations on your BFP but it's defo worth another one if I did     and  .  It must be hard but try and enjoy and I hope that the rest of your pregnancy goes well. xx


take care all 
Lorna
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls, sorry about the absence but was without internet since thursday  modem died on me  

Anyway.....

Sznk.......have been thinking about you so i'm raging my internet went off and couldnt leave you messages. Sounds like ec and et went well.... yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehha for those little embies, hope they are snuggling in well  

Mrs R....goodluck for your scan on wed hunni. Glad your keeping well  

Kate...what can I say hunni, I shouted out loud when I read your news, my hubby was wonderin what on earth I was doing  
Congratulations hunni...sending you lots of sticky vibes       everything will be fine for you this time  

Aiky....congrats on being pupo again, this has to be your time hunni,     everything goes well for you xx

dancing queen...you feel like a pin cushion yet?    

Claire...how's the stims going??

lorna...happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely night xx

berry ...glad you liking GCRM they do sound fab  

hiya to anyone I missed, so sorry coz I have so much to catch up on  

My news is I have my appts through   , have bloods on 30th oct and review on 19th nov, so looks like christmas time before I'm jabbing. 

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls, 

another GCRM qn from me i'm afraid... sorry!  

I had my consents appointment and paid for tx. However i was told thatthe drugs package would b paid for separate and that they would call me for payment.... when will this happen? I go on holiday on Thursday morning and i dont come home until i have 2 go and pick up my drugs..... i'm a bit confused now.... 

Thanks

berry xxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
Berry - did you advise GCRM that you were going on holiday? normally they order the drugs after your consents and you get a phone call pretty soon from drug homecare but maybe GCRM aren't ordering yours until after your holiday.  You'd be best to ask them, the worst that could happen is that you are relaxing in the sun and homecare call and disturb you to pay them!!..  (this time I was 1hr home after EC and they called for me to pay for the extra drugs I needed)...Don't stress too much about it.

sasha -...    congrats on getting that much awaited appointment, now you can focus and relax a bit. so please for you something is finally happening. Thanks for the  , i am feeling really good right now.

Lorna - glad you had a good birthday and what a fab pressie. my mum got us something like that but it was a picture of a place we loved in Italy. they turn out like proper paintings on the canvas eh... and you aren't old..... i have to say that coz i'm 40 soon and that would mean I am old too....lol  

soz...dp has just made lunch so be back on in a bit....xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i phoned gcrm and they told me that the faxed the order this morning, but they gave me the number to phone and pay so that it is all done b4 my holiday.... so just waiting on home care phoning me back. 

Also... sorry but here is some more qns.....

is everybody on Norethidterone treatment b4 starting stimms? And has anybody been told that they were to go on LMWH + Prednisolone? if so when did u start taking these? i'm sure Pat said it was after EC? is that right? And what about the 5mg of Folic acid? do i start taking that from now or when i use the LM + Predn ohh i'm confused, its all so diff to my last txs.....


Sorry for being such a pain in the bum 

berry xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi
berry, hope you got sorted with your drugs. Regarding Norethidterone, I was given this to take if my AF didn't come after the prostap injection but didn't need it, so I guess it depends if they need to bring on your AF or not. Can't help on the others,  sorry, my only
experience of prednisolone is for my asthma.  ... I agree with Tracy regarding the transfer, i didn't have the choice of 2 last time and this time did and didn't hesitate for a minute. 


Kate - hope like me, you are sitting with your feet up. !!!     

dancingqueen/ claire - how are you both getting on with the stimms?

Aiky- how are you keeping?? 

May - hope you are doing okay and fingers crossed the HFEA come back with good news.  

Mrs r - i am losing it...  can't remember which post i've replied to you on so, sorry if I am sounding like a broken down record... good luck with your scan...    


take care all xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

berry I was given nothestorone as I have not had a period since April but it just depends on the individual, most people who have natural periods just go by that but they took blood and said there was no sign of a period so induced mine. Glad you got the payment sorted, they phoned me about 2 days after consents but I never heard the phone, then phoned dh then phoned gcrm to say they couldnt get hold of us then gcrm called me saying how urgent they were trying to get us but it was only half an hour or something so dont know why they got so frantic lol

Sorry no more personals I have read through everyones and now Im confused lol

Well Im day 4 of stims and not sure how I feel. Feel bloated today but think its due to all the water Im drinking. Ovaries feel wee bit sore but not sure if its because i still have my period, its been really sore since it was induced. Went a wee walk 20 mins or so but had stitch like pains so didnt want to over do it

Claire how are your injections going/have you had a scan yet


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm REALLY confused now.... lol!!    

I dont understand why i have to take the nothestorone. I always have regular periods, the only thing that was mentioned to me about it was so that my folices all grow at the same stage as eachother....  have i picked that up completely wrong?   


lol you girls r gonna be sorry i joined this thread... just wait till next month when i'm starting drugs... lol ohhh you lot r in for it lol 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

I've been up since 6am....partly cos I needed the loo but also cos my head is buzzing with the scan today  I'm now counting the hours!!!!  Please god let everything be ok   

Need to go to work at 11.30am & then nip away for scan but need to go back to work afterwards ....flaming work needs to spoil the fun 

I'll try and get on with a quick update tonight if I can 

berry - thats what this site is for.....advice, answers & support so you keep asking hunni  Have Homecare rang you back yet? Hope its all sorted now. I was given the Norethisterone as well prior to my last TX, they gave me it as my bloods indicated my ovaries were still too active despite having been in a fake 'menopausal' state for 4mths  It brought on my AF prior to starting & meant my ovaries were nice and quiet before stimming. Sounds like you're having it to keep your ovaries in check before starting so follies grow at same stage....I think. Go with whatever they recommend as I trust them 110%  As for no. of embies to transfer I'd def opt for two  Now go and enjoy your holi-bags and come back stress free and rearing to go 

dancingqueen - when is your first progress scan? Sore ovaries mean the follies are growing which is great, keep up the good work & the water guzzling 

lorr - thinking of you lots, hope you're chilling out as much as poss 

aiky - did the electric come back on? How you feeling on 2ww? 

sasha - thats blooming fantastic you've eventually got some appt dates through   It'll not be long coming round & the best things do come to those who wait so hang in there a tad longer 

lorna - thats good you had a lovely meal on sat, I am partial to eating out  What a thoughtful pressie your DH got you, bless him  A sunroom to display them.....sounds devine!! I do have a season ticket & never miss a game, been going for years & I'm now an addict  I'm planning on going for as long as I can during my preg......your DH & SS will spot me.....I'll be the one waddling up the london rd 

kate - how are you mrs? is the news still sinking in? 

tracy - how you doing luvvie??

well I better go & munch some toast 
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R - Thanks for your reply. Yeah i phoned homecare and paid for drugs so thats all sorted. Also, lastnight i had an appointment with my gp so i could ask about some drugs that gcrm asked me to get prescribed. GP said it was fine but he needs a letter from GCRM saying how much of each drug. Its for the extra floic acid, the steroid and cleaxeane..... 
So while i was doing that Pat from gcrm left me a message @ home saying to give her a call bk..... she said it was not ugrent but 2 call her bk ASAP... so i'm in a bit of a panic, now waiting for her 2 call me bk as she was not in when i phoned. All this before i leave 2night! lol this time 2 morrow i'll b lazing by the pool!! unless it is raining!!! knowing my luck it will be!   xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R- Good luck with your scan!!! everything will be fine, and you can tell me all bout it when i get bk form holiday!   xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls......... 

Just a quicky to wish MrsR lots of luck for her scan today i hope it all goes greats, can't wat to see the new pic  , our gender scan isn't until 8.20pm tonight so its going to be a long day for me but hopefully by 9pm tonight we will know which flavour we will be having   or   . 

I am certain it will be another girl as i have been really sick again this time just the same as i was with my d/d, but O/H is sure hes a boy!! so we shall see who's right........... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey ladies

just popping on quickly to let you all know that my scan today was truly amazing  Everything was well with our little bumper & the pregnancy is 'progressing nicely'  thank god!!! It was a huge relief.
The scan was really detailed and spent ages looking at the brain, spine, heart & chambers, stomach, kidneys, bladder, thigh bones, feet etc etc
we resisted temptation of finding out the sex so little bumper is still flavourless 

pics from today.....

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x252/angierey1/20wkspictureone-1.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x252/angierey1/20wkspicturetwo-1.jpg

sorry for no personals but I'm shattered after my early rise & all todays excitement

catch up soon folks

luv mrs r xx

P.S. Tracy - how was the gender scan? are you on team pink or blue?? 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

FANTASTIC       glad everything well went hunni xxx now you can do more than window shopping  xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

MrsR i am so glad your scan went great, ours was fantastic the girl doing our scan was great and explained everything to us in great detail, when we arrived she said that with us being only 16wks that the gender might not be clearly visable but she said if they are not at least 95% sure of the gender then they would get us back in a few weeks to re-check, but that wasn't a problem with us, she didn't have to tell us the sex as within a few seconds he opened his legs and it was there for all to see and she just laughed and said can you guess yet?? (You can see our "Its a boy pic" in my gallery, i don't think there is any mistaking him for a girl  )

I can't believe my O/H was right we are on the Blue Team....................

[fly]                    [/fly]

I'm sorry for the lack of personals but it has been a long day and i'm shattered, be back tomorrow.
Tracyxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
just a quickie to congratulate Mrs R & Tracy on their scan news.....


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a quick one
Mrs R and Tracy congrats on your beautiful scans 
Sasha- bet you're pleased to have this appointment through- it's certainly taken long enough but the ball is rolling now. 
Berry- I'm no help with the meds but know I opted for 2 embies transfered-nothing to lose and twins to gain  
Snzk and Aikey- hope you guys are doing Ok and managing to stay nearly sane- EVERYTHING crossed for you    
Claire and dancing queen- hope the jags are going ok when do you scan??
Everyone else- hope you are well 

I am doing Ok and it's starting to sink in a bit. I had a bit of a panic today over nothing so did another test and the lines are def getting darker so I'm taking that as a good sign.
Wet to acu on Monday and Maggie was lovely- she said to remember that this is a different time and not to worry too much about things. 
Slightly worried that I work with kids with behaviour problems- some are full on but mostly I should be OK but just been told I'm working with a child who stabbed his teacher!!!  can't tell dh -he'll freak but not keen to tell work that i'm pg this early on. Any advice?? Don't worry I know where my priorities are- just need to find the best way round this.

Anyway take care and will catch up soon

   for us

Kate


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats on the scans ladies, cant believe how fast both your pregnancies are going

berry I would have 2 implanted if possible, thats what im hoping for

Im good day 6 of injections, scan and bloods tomorrow. Feeling quite good and not too diffrent, sore boobs,discharge and bloated so far


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
just a real quickly from me to say congrats to Mrs R and Tracy the scans are fab, so glad all going well for you both.


hopefully back on in next few days to catch up

xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning ladies,

had the worst night. been awake with AF type pains for hours. Peeing for Scotland and can't stop knicker watching. really trying not to worry but driving myself  ..  
it i so hard to stay    and I though I was doing so well until now.    the    doesn't show...

sorry for the me post....catch up later. xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Snzk......Sending you massive      You have done so well hunni....i hate knicker watching...it does drive you   , try and stay      hunni..... you have 2 little ones onboard, perhaps they just like to cause double the trouble.   xxx

Tracy...Congrats on the scan news...thats one of each now...how lucky are u eh? 

kate.... sounds like you might need some time off work...I think I can hear you sneezing away from here   If things get too tough for you hun, just take some time off...you and bubs as you said are priority just now xxxx 

Lorna...hope your doing ok hunni xxx

Hi to all the rest of you, I'm off to get ready...got a waxing appt in Glasgow this morning, so tired too couldnt sleep at all last night,might have 40 winks when I come back home  

bye
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Tracey/Mrs R - fab news on your scan girls.  well done.  How exciting eh.

SNZK - hope your okay hun.  What date is your test date again?  

Im okay - not too bad at the minute.  mines is not till next Saturday and basically with me its a case of waiting till then.  As I done a medicate cycle I cannot bleed before hand.  17 days is a terribly long time to wait though.  probably do a test next Friday I think!!

back later.l  Love axxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks ladies for all the lovely comments 

I'm meeting my friend for lunch today....all I seem to be doing is eating    


Aiky - you're doing good hunni, jst about half way there  

sasha - happy waxing luv, hope it doesnt hurt too much  enjoy your wee siesta later 

lorr - stop stressing babes  I had loads of crampy niggles and muscle twinges as well as achey ovaries so jst keep hanging in there & keep the PMA up  

lorna - thanks sweetie, hope you're not working too hard/ have you spoke to your new boss yet about TX? cant be long til you start? 

dancingqueen - good luck for your scan & bloods 

fredlet - so glad the lines are getting darker, that HCG is rising my dear!!!  Jst you be careful at work & put your health & safety first at all times. Could you not confide in your boss but swear to secrecy??  or else get GP to sign you off til 12wk mark Keep well mrs 

Tracy - your pics are great hunni & many congrats on your little mr growing in there!!! Imagine him flashing his bits      Thats so nice thats its a boy when you have your DD 

hope everyone else is doing ok, have a good weekend folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Congrats to Mrs R and Tracey!!  Glad everything is progressing nicely!   

Dancing Queen - Good luck today babes! Fingers crossed.

Snzk - Thinking of you babes.  Try to keep relaxed.  When do you test?      

I had my scan on Wed, i am responding to the drugs but not as fast as they would like.  I had follicles most were around 10-11.  (no idea what this means)
They have upped my dosage of the Menopur and have another scan on Monday.  Anyone know if this is ok? or is this gonna be a cancelled cycle?  Feel a bit confused tbh!

Much love to all of you! xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

claire - your follies are responding but jst not as quickly as they maybe thought. Ideally when they scan you before EC they are looking for some follies to be above 15 as they have best chance of collecting eggs from them around the 20 mark or above. If the scan indicates a good no. at 15 then they'll have grown on a bit by EC time. The extra dose of drugs should encourage the follie to grow more so hopefully by mon's scan they'll be bigger & you'll be closer to EC, sounds like its all going in the righ direction though 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R - Thanks for that!  It wasnt until i left the clinic that i thought... i wonder if that is bad. Lol.  
It is all confusing eh! xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

I have come to work to occupy my mind a bit. thanks for all your   , i guess I am over analysing the cramps etc.
DP said it could be the fact that I've stuffed my face for the last 5days and I'm needing to give my gut a rest...lol 

Mrs R - enjoy your lunch. Great to hear everything is progressing nicely.    

Dancing queen - good luck, hooe you are doing okay.      

Claire - ditto Mrs r - you will see a difference in your scan on monday. I had 2 days extra menopur this cycle and the follies definately took on a spur...     ... my test date is 24th Sept. 

aiky..hope you are doing okay. I agree, the waiting is the worst part. for some reason, my OTD is only 12days afer ET and not 14. 

sasha - hope you are more settled now that you have your dates. thanks for the  , I am trying to remain as positive as I can. Not as sore now.

Lorna - how are you? 

catch up again later.xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - I cant imagine how hard to 2ww is.  Will find out soon enough hopefully. Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey! xx

I have been having pains in my abdomen, left hand side.  Feels a lot like ovulation pain.  Is this normal? It cant be ovulation tho eh?

Sorry for all the questions. 
xxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya girls

No personals today as i feel so crap   full of the cold and doc now thinks i have sinusitis   

Anyway just a quick update before DH comes home and i can go to bed. Got my prostap on the 11th no side effects that i can tell except being quite short tempered some days. No sign of AF yet should be around Sunday.

We were waiting for the HFEA to give us the go ahead for a fresh transfer and they made a decision on Wed, GCRM phoned them on Thurs to find out what they had decided only to be told that the minutes of the meeting have to go out to all the members and have to be signed first before they can tell us the decision!   So waiting another 2 weeks!


Hope you are all well
Xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry no personals as Im just home, been out at the clinic first thing this morning then had a long long day lol and just so drained lol

Scan went well, things were looking exactly like they were hoping for and progressing not too fast so hopefully not overstim. I had 10 follies that were measured as they are over 10mm and lots of smaller follicles that they are hoping all wont grow incase I overstim
5 follies at 10mm
3 follies at 1.1mm
1 follie at 1.2mm
1 follie at 1.3mm
So I continue Menopor untill Monday then scanned again on Tuesday so wondering how things will go. Symptons sore boobs, sore ovaries, had watery discharge but think its away lol, my body is sore and sensitive - scan was sore, acupuncture was sore, blood work and todays injections sore wheras every other day has been fine

Claire - Glad to hear your doing good. I think you are progressing well as most of mine were the same most were 10 and 11. The extra meds will really boost them though and with the extra meds and also with them growing on their own you should see a big difference on Monday. Are you drinking plenty water? Im thinking of getting brazil nuts as I think they are meant to help lol.
Sounds like we might be ready around same time. Really hoping things are good for Tuesday but not want to get my hopes up


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

maymcg - Sorry to hear about the hold up.  Fingers crossed things will progress soon. Hope you are feeling better xxx

DancingQueen - That sounds great babes.  I forgot what mine measured at. I did have a few in the 6-9 cat too. I am getting scanned again tomorrow at 10:00, so i am hoping things are improved. Hopefully the extra meds will make a difference.

This waiting is killing me, decided to paint my bedroom this weekend.  take my mind of it. Although had to take a break as a massive spider just landed on me, screamed the place down.  YUK!!!

What are Brazil nuts meant to do for you?

xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

How are you feeling Claire, I feel like im in a bad way lol. Omg just the past few days the hormones have kicked in. Im so bloated with the meds and Im also having 2 litres of water per day so my tummy is massive.Boobs are aching and heavy  and making my back really really sore, just had a bath but still sore.Over the weekend i have been really tired so im just heading to bed now to listin to my ivf cd also been really hungry over the past 2/3 days
Not sure what the brazil nuts are for but think they help with the follicles - I used to know all this stuff really indepth but forget everything as not had treatment in a while
Good luck tomorrow Claire, thinking about you - im in Tues morning. Omg getting so exciting and we could both be getting egg retrival this week and getting into 2ww at same time


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

good weekend? anyone do anything nice? 
I'd a nite quiet night in with DH on Friday watching Strictly  on Saturday we had to do lots of house chores (god do I hate ironing!!!) , in the evening we watched Strictly & Xfactor  Yesterday we were at the football (Celtic v Hearts) followed by dinner at Tony Roma's for yummy ribs....delish!!! So all in all I had a good weekend 

This week is going to be manic between work, family arriving for the big wedding on Fri and then the wedding itself followed by a birthday party.....wow I'm tired jst thinking about it all.

snzk - as I said in other thread I'm really rooting for you & hoping for the best news ever on thurs  Hope you're not tempted to test early  You're in my thoughts & prayers   

dancingqueen - hang in there hunni, sounds like things are all happening & it'll soon be EC time. Good luck for tomorrow  

claire - good luck for your re-scan today, I'm sure the extra meds will have done the trick   What colour did you paint the bedroom? Spider....eeeek  I'd have literally passed out  I am majorly arachnophobic  If i remember correctly brazil nuts raise your zinc and selenium levels which is meant to be good for better egg quality & these minerals aid and encourage implantation (I think!)

maymcg - how you feeling luv? sorry you've had a bit of a delay, stay patient 

aiky - you doing ok sweetie? 

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi girls....


Just on quickly before i head to work .....

hope ur all doing ok especially the 2ww girlies ....          hope ur doing doing ok and keeping those positive thoughts going 

luv sasha


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

apologies for being a rubbish FF but I do think about you all and wish you all lots       

Things been v hectic with me, back at work now and baby red at nursery   been quite hard going but at least I have managed to do part time  only.


Mrs R - lovely scan pics, we never found out flavour before baby red was born, in fact I was convinced she was a boy and shocked when they told me it was a girl.  I was quite confused as well and nearly asked them to recheck 

Tracey and Kate-         BFP's.  Tracey,lovely to hear your having a little boy, sorry not been on before to congratulate you.   Kate- so pleased, try not to worry, easier said than done I know.  I tried to deal with the worry by keeping my mind occupied watching films or reading when I had any free time.  Also as your acupuncture professional has told you this is a different time.  

       to everyone who is going through tx, waiting to start or on the 2ww.

best wishes

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Red lovely to hear from you, cant believe Little Miss Red is over 1yr already  wow how did that happen!!!  Glad things are going well 

sasha - how are you hunni?

Mrs R xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Mrs R Glad you had a nice weekend and that dh is helping with the chores. Dh has promised to help me get this house in shape before egg collection, I was leaving everything untill this week because I was going to do an indepth clean and wanted everything spotless to recover in but now the hormones have kicked in and cant get myself off the couch lol

Im scared incase i overstim as been feeling tender and uncomfortable so im just having a couch day and drink my 2 litres of water lol, cant wait to get tomorrows scan out the way so i know whats happening

Claire How did ur scan go today !!!


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

How are you all doing?
Well i had my scan and things have moved on massively.  Had around 10 follicles, 3 of which were a little small. The rest were between 14-20. So i am in for EC on Thursday and ET on Sat. I am in total shock. Nothing ever goes right for me, and after the last scan, i just thought i knew it was to good to be true.  So pleased and excited.

Dancing Queen - My DH was the same, we painted our bedroom etc at the weekend. Although i cant be bothered now... hehe.  I am feeling similar to you, really tired and left ovaries are killing me.  Looks like we might be doing EC around the same time... how exciting.
How are you feeling about tomorrow? 


Mrs R - Sounds like you have loads to keep you busy.  How are you feeling? The scan went really good thanks!  We painted our bedroom pale cashmere.. lol. It is a kind of stone colour.  We have the exact same colour in our livingroom and had spare paint left..lol. Although we ended up buying 2 more tins...lol. Typical eh! 

snzk - How you doing honey

xxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

claire - way to go...that's fab news. see, told you that a few more jags would make the difference. Thursday will be here before you know it. Hope you get sorted out with Pascal too for ET. I had to go to edinburgh in the morning but he did house visit in the afternoon....

sorry, have to catch up later. DP just back from doggy walking and they are all drenched...need to get the doggy towels out..

I'm counting the sleeps but did have some excess crinone which was pinkish so been waiting on AF to show....luckily, nothing yet !!

catch up later. xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Omg Claire So excited for you, they have grown so much. I was thinking Thurs for me as well but prob as im a day behind you I will be Fri for egg collection and Mon for transfer. I just had a couch day, feel quite bloated and uncomfortable


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls, 

Just home from work and thought i'd do another wee post.....


Mrs R....i'm doing ok hunni. not been upto much  just working away. Hope you have a fab time at the wedding   

SNZK....   Just stay     hunni, i'm sure it's going to be good news for you this week, couple of sleeps left xxxx

Claire....wheyhey for those lovely wee follies...they sure done their job, goodluck for ec and et this week hunni, will be thinking of you xxx

dancing queen.....sorry to hear your feeling so bloated hunni...i'm sure it'll be worht it in the end though....just you relax and take it easy...goodluck for ec & et too hunni...routing for you xxx

Red....lovely to hear from you, glad you, baby red and mr red are all well 

kate....how are you hunni any scan dates yet

may...hope ur feeling better hunni xx

well guys i'm off for a cuppa and then bed, back out to work early tomorrow....

nite all 
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Good luck for your scan today, Hope it goes well. I know, i cant believe they grew so much in that short space of time.  Happy. Thinking of you today xxx

Sashabasha - Thanks, i am pleased things are progressing.  How you doing?

Snzk - Thanks babes. I do feel a bit surprised that it has happened so fast. Yeah Pascal is lovely.  Need to call him today to arrange times etc. Did you see him before EC? Cause i cant see me getting up any earlier..lol.

xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls

Off to work soon & then I need to turn into Delia Smith later as I promised DH a nice meal tonight so I'm gonna make this a quick post 

Hope you are all well 

sasha - I'm really looking forward to the wedding on fri, not seen some of the family since I got preg so it'll be nice to catch up with them all. Work is a pain at times isnt it but needs must  

lorr - dont panic about the crinone gel, I had that too  A huge big blobby thing came out that resembled paper mache with a pinkish/peachy tinge to it, GCRM said it was all normal & not to worry. Stay with it hunni   

claire -    new those extra meds would make all the difference, is today your last day of jabbing then? enjoy a jab free day tomorrow & all the best for EC on thursday....woooo hooooo   I'm feeling really well thanks & bumper is moving loads which is lovely

dancingqueen - leave the housework hunni, I never done any while on TX, relied on DH & he done his best. In fact thinking back I've not hoovered since April  that is now DH's department  Good luck for your scan today, hope there's loads of follies ready for you  

aiky - hope you're doing ok hunni   

gotta dash, hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,....knew that the wide awake club would be beckoning me, was up til well after 4am this morning, had a wee nap there and it was good...  .... 

mrs r - thanks for reply, I called GCRM and they said not to worry too. I managed to sleep so feeling a bit better already. still managing to refrain from the pee sticks....can't have the   chasing me....lol - hope you rustle up some nice delia style grub for DH tonight.... 

claire - pmd you. I saw pascal the day before EC but only because I always saw him on tuesday night so it was fluke more than anything else. They do say acup before and ET is the most important so I wouldn't worry if you don't seem him before EC. I'm sure he will be accommodating no matter when so give him a call.

aiky - how are you getting on   

dancingqueen - hope your scan goes well and you are all ready for EC on friday.   

sasha - thanks for the  ...OMG I just wish it was Thursday.....going  .  

may - are you feeling betterhope you get your decision soon and don't have to wait the full 2wks....an extra 2ww of stress you could do without eh... 

Kate - how are you keeping?? hope you've got your feet up and relaxing. Do you have your scan date yet??  

lorna - hey, how are you doing? has your tx started yet? hope you got sorted with Pascal. I'm there tomorrow,can't wait and can't believe I missed it either, still cannot understand how we relax full of needles...lol

well, I am going to go in the garden with the dogs and get a bit fresh air.

take care all. xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm still here - so sorry for being such a terrible FF.  I am reading how you are all getting on and I promise when my computer is working again at home, I'll get personals done to you all.  At my friends the now.

Well am surviving just - its getting close - 2 close!!!LOL.  Only another 4 sleeps - probably 3 cos will test on Friday.

SNZK - what day do you test?

Will come back on and let you know what the result is when I do it and if it is positive, I will never be off here!!LOL

Take care.  Love axxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey aiky,
gr8 to hear you are still with us.... my OTD is thursday......2 more sleeps....OMG....still managing to stay away form the peestick...just !!!  take care and not long til your OTD too.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry, been keeping up to date but not posting for a while, just been recharging treatment batteries, but I have been thinking of you all.

Firstly Lorraine sending you lots of         for Thursday and    it's the BFP you so deserve.  Hope you are coping well, I know it's always so hard the last few days. keep you chin up. xx 

Mrs R:  Busy week for you, hope the wedding goes well and you don't have to listen to too many drunken stories over and over and over again!!!  Bets being taken on a) how many people will feel the need to touch you tummy and b) predications of boy or girl. Enjoy.  I laughed at your delia comment, my dh's family all call me delia something to do with not being all that great in kitchen and volunteering to bring deserts one xmas, I turned up with mince pies that needed cooking and had no idea-butt of jokes ever since.  

Aiky: good luck hope it's a BFP for you too.    

Claire:  Good luck for thursday and saturday also,    all goes to plan - looking good so far.

Dancingqueen- hope your scan went well today. 

Red- Hi there, hope work isn't too bad, at least it's only part-time best of both worlds.  

Well I should be starting again soon, AF starting to arrive today, only 4 days late argh, so will need to phone GCRM soon not sure if they will go ahead or will want to go for medicated FET not sure if cycle will get back on track enough for them to catch surge - sure they will keep me right.  Been really busy at work but got most things going in right direction so I won't feel so bad about taking time off.  Can no longer put off speaking to headteacher now - must go and stand outside her door tomorrow take deep breaths, go in and just say it.

   and   to all you need it hope everyone is well.


xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Just on quickly as its been such a long day, had clinic first thing then a long afternoon waiting for phonecall about bloodwork etc. All is fine and we are booked in for egg collection on Thursday. I have to go through tomorrow and get some fluid tablets so I dont overstim as theres quite a lot going on in my ovaries lol. Had my last cetrotide at 5pm and trigger was 7.30pm

Snkz Thanks for the chat and answeing all my daft questions lol, feeling better know I know roughly what will happen

Claire How are u feeling, what time was trigger shot

Will be back tomorrow to catch up as just feeling really drained lol


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone

apologies in advance so all you lovely ladies because it might be next week before I get a chance to get back on here to catch up with you all, as you know the next few dys are gonna be mad with family staying, the big wedding, birthday party & other family things as well as DH on hols on Mon, think Tues for me will be a duvet day 
I'm sure I'll miss you all & have tons to catch up with 

If I do get a sneaky 2mins I will pop on to see how Lorr & Aiky get on......ladies I'm thinking of you both loads and sending you all the positivity, good luck & prayers in the world. I'm soooooo hoping for good news for both of you, you're doing great & so deserve it!!! Good luck for Thurs & Fri
          

claire & dancingqueen ..... good luck for your EC & ET girls  

lorna - hopefully you'll have started when Im next on 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dancing Queen - Thats amazing. So pleased for you. Same day as me     How did you get on today? Hope your feeling okay! 
I had the trigger shot at 7PM last night. What time you at the GCRM tomorrow? i have to be there for 7.30. 

Mrs R - Good luck for the wedding, hope you have a great weekend.

lornam41 - Hopefully you will start tx soon honey. Good luck for speaking to the head teacher.  

snzk - Good luck for tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you. xxx

I take it you can't wear any make up then for EC... that will be weird..lol.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Mrs R Have a lovley few days with your family etc, enjoy the wedding

Claire Im terrified but since we knew we were going ahead excitment is taken over. I just hope it all goes smoothly as theres quite a lot of follicles, i have been quite sore, they phoned after my blood results came back and i have to take somesort of fluid tablets for 8 days so need to go in and collect them so just hoping they go ahead with the transfer. My trigger shot was 7.30 pm so if yours was at 7 then looks like you will be in theatre first and im second lol. How are you feeling about it all? Its been such a long road getting to this, feel mentally and pysically worn out


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting - i just spoke to clinic at they are penciling me in for 11 on Saturday for ET. So i can speak to the acupuncturist and hopefully get that sorted.

My left hand side is killing me now. sitting with a hot water bottle on it. I am actually doubled over. Metal.

I am pretty calm about it if i am honest. Just taking each day as it comes, think that will change when in the 2ww. 
I am just nervous about not having enough eggs, none fert etc etc.. i assume we all go through this.
Just want to get it going, feel positive (maybe the curse of a first timer) it is exciting and scary all in one go. 
Trying to keep my fluids up too.

Are you looking to have two ET? I want to put two back in, i hope they don't try and pressurise you into anything.

I have never driven to glasgow for 7.00 in the morning before.  Anyone know what the traffic will be like.. Coming from the east along the M8. cheers.


xxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im the same im kind of on a high and relieved at getting to this stage but worried incase i have bad eggs and that they dont fertilise etc. Just hoping that i get to transfer as worried incase they freeze them if I overstim
I am sore as well, just having a couch day. My tummy is really sore and bloated especially the right ovary so might get a hot water bottle and im drinking plenty water
The traffic should be fine at that time Claire, we are the same moterway but we are not as far along as you. Think the traffic starts to build up around quarter to 8 or something with everyone trying to get to their destination by 9am. We have been about an hour early for each appointment as we are scared incase we hit traffic lol


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire I signed the form for 2 embryos so really hoping I get a few decent quality embryos, hoping they dont try and talk me out of it tho as I really want them


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm they said we would sign that at ET... Weird.

Maybe hoping to talk me out of it. lol.

Thats good about the traffic then, wasn't sure.  
I know what you mean, i keep leaving in plenty of time and panicking.. but being there way early.. I did it for my cancer check up last week at the ERI. Went to the wrong ward (been there a million times), arrived at 1.15 thinking i was way early from my 2 oclock appointment. To discover that it was actually meant to be 3 oclock..lol. TAXI.

So for ET i have Pascal acupuncture in Edinburgh at 8.30 (the bloody royal mile as well) then glasgow for about 11, then back into Edinburgh for 2.30.  Fun and games! Dont think i can be done and get out of Edinburgh in time for the football starting at 3..lol.

My tummy is so solid just now, ever since i took the HCG injection... Weird. 
I cant believe this is actually happening now.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im trying to arrange my acupuncture for Saturday as well but I will just wait and ask them tomorrow, I texted the acupuncturist to say I would be in touch once I know. Got hot water bottle on my tummy, im so sore. I done a washing and i could hardly manage so im leaving everything else to dh. Claire we are like that with everything, always super early but its dh its like that as if left to be i would be late. The clinic have always took me quite early when i have turned up an hour before hand lol
Need to look out a nightdress etc for tomorrow but need to rest first lol. Wish it was this time tomorrow and hopefully be home


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know i have packed already... not excited or anything eh?! LOL.

I am starting to get bored now, the day seems very very long. Just wish it was tomorrow already.LOL


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire what exactly are u bringing. Im not sure if i will need housecoat slippers etc. Im thinking of nightdress and magazine so far lol. Im feeling sick and keep looking at the time and keep logging in to fertilty friends lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am wearing a big heavy cardi when i come in, so have just a nighty and if i am cold will put my cardi on..lol. 
I am taking some big pants and a towel, incase i bleed. you never know.  big socks and some hand gel stuff.

I don't know what possessed me to do this but i just watched Juno and Knocked up had them taped on sky+... made me cry..lol


Anyone have any suggestions? No idea if i should be taking more!


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

claire & dancing queen - you both must be so excited about your EC tomorrow. seems like we will all be there at 7.30 tomorrow....will be thinking about you both. don't worry about slippers/dressing gown etc....nightshirt is fine. hope you both manage to sleep tonight although I have a feeling that you will be joining me in the wide awake club....haha...    .

i'm just going to enjoy some fresh air in the garden with the dogs for a bit then head for acupuncture.

take care girlies and all the best for EC.

hi to everyone else...catch up later. xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im thinking of track suit to be comfy but maybe thats a bit severe lol. Maybe just wear leggings or something. Im just going to take slipper socks as well, i prepher them and they dont take up much room. Im not going to bother with toiletries or anything - sooner im out the place and in my bed the better lol. Might just wear tracksuit then i can wear the jacket if needed and save taking dressing gown etc. I wish i had bought a black nightdress for going but i thought we would have got a surgical gown but its your own nightdress you wear and mine are all pink or light colours etc wheras black might be more flattering lol. Just have to make do though as the shops will be closed when dh gets in as when he finishes hes going through to pick up my tablets


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks SNKZ hope u get a positive tomorrow. Not sure i will sleep well to be honest, i just keep clock watching. Looking forward to getting finished and into 2ww, not that i will be saying that once i get into 2ww


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
dancing queen - a tracksuit is the best to wear, loose fitting and comfortable. don't stress about your nightshirt, a t-shirt is even fine, so long as your top half is covered. I kept my socks on but just coz I always have cold feet....  
thanks, I am feeling really   still. although the nerves are kicking in. .....


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL - yeah i know what you mean, i dont really have any big nighty thingys..lol. 

I agree with you, i just wanna get home to my couch, mum is gonna stay with me after hubby goes back to work, so thats great. Just gonna watch dvd's if only my sisters keeper was out on DVD, could have a wee cry all afternoon. Might settle for extreme home makeovers...lol.

Yeah i think i will wear my leggings too, something comfy. I wonder if they would give you a gown, cause someone could forget it..lol. Surely they wouldn't make them stay in the nude..lol.

Snzk - Cheers, i am nervous like, the day is dragging.... must be worse for you! Keep positive! Some fresh air is a great idea. My wee tummy is so sore that i am just gonna stay put i think..

We all should wear a flower so we can tell who is who... haha.
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls,
you will noth be fine and relax a bit once you are in your room and ready to go. I know, easier said than done, but try and relax today. sleep if you can but after EC you will sleep when you get home. Hope the drive home isn't too bumpy for you both...i'll probably be back on later so catch up then.....take care...


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL I will be the one thats chalk white from fear, just feel so sick and scared but totally excited

I wish my sisters keeper was out, i rushed the book then it vanished from the cinema. I have lots of dvds that i was saving for after the ivf, I have Ps I Love You etc and I washed the bed covers today so cant wait to get back to my bed. This time tomorrow it will all be over hopefully


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

You are 100% right. I just like to map out in my head what will happen. I am a girl who likes a plan.lol.

DQ - i think we will all be the same...I really hope i will get enough eggs, was told at the initial apps that they think i will get less than average. So fingers crossed. 

I am packing a book for hubby too. incase he is bored.  

Do the men just wait back in the waiting room when they are "done"? or do they go somewhere else?  LOL


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls,
you have a private room so when you are in theater, DP/DH is in that room waiting on you coming out. You stay in your private room (both of you) until you have been discharged. .....now relax....


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet - thats cool. I feel much more relaxed now. Just so bored and sore. Arthritis is killing me today cause i have a hot water bottle. So can't do anything to even take my mind of waiting.

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im thinking of telling dh to go to braehead so he is not there when i first get back, im scared incase im woozy and talking rubbish etc LOL

Hope you feel better Claire, hopefully just relaxing with your feet up will help. Im really sore and can hardly move off this couch lol. I wanted to tidy the house but its sore when i do anything. Really hope its not overstimming and they freeze my eggs, just my luck


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

What a bizarre thing IVF is eh, when you think about it?!

Maybe we should dress really sexy, it is the moment of conception after all...haha

Sure you will be fine - positives!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes the moment of conception and we have no make up, no creams and deodorant etc, i will be looking awful lol

Are we alowed face moisturiser?  I usually use lots of lotions and poitions as my skin is dry but will not be able to tomorrow. What about shampoo and conditioner - or should I wash my hair tonight, same will i be able to shave my legs in the morning or just do everything at night and quick shower in morning to freshen up


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Your funny!   

Just do everything today/tonight. Just to make sure. I sure as hell wont be doing anything apart from the minimum in the morning.

Just go en natural... best to be safe than sorry eh! just put loads of cream on tonight... LOL.

We all will be sitting there, smelly and not looking our best. HAHA


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL I will do everything tonight and hope for the best tomorrow lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Everything will be great tomorrow. I can just feel it. We all will be fine


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes we will be fine. Its today thats the problem worrying about the unknown. At least tomorrow we will be out of it within 15 seconds lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats true.  

My best mate said - you are just going to glasgow to sleep, so don't worry about make up and clothes. And thats a guy!  Made sense to me...lol


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL He is right, oh i just wish i was home so i can relax. Not long now thats half 4 lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a quickie before i head off. 

Snzk i really will be thinking about you. Good luck. Fingers crossed. x

Dancing Queen - Ditto babes. keep your positive hat on. We can do it, and have little June bugs!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

SNZK GOOD LUCK HUNNI FOR TOMORROW....I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD NEWS FOR YOU XXXXXXXX 
                   
        ​


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning....
well, OTD is here....thanks for all your   ....will update you later....
dancingqueen / claire - good luck for today...


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine good luck for today   No sneaky pee test??  

Claire and Dancing queen good luck for ec   

whippet x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

SZNK - Good luck for today. axxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Sznk any news yet? i am keeping everything crossed that its good news for you today...............     

Aiky not long now, are you definately testing tomorrow?, i can't wait to find out, i have a really good feeling for you this time........ 

Dancing Queen & Claire Good Luck for today, i havn't been around for a few days so i was catching up with all your messages today and was  , i have never heard 2 people worry so much  , i hope everything goes great.

Tracyxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

UPDATES, UPDATES i need updates


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

just checking in to see if any news on Lorraine and claire and dancing queen   
whippet x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys. 

Just a quick one. 

Exhausted after being woke up at 2.30 this morning by my kittens fighting. Never fell back asleep. So shattered. 

They thought I would only get a max of 5 eggs as there was only 5 folls worth mentioning. But for some reason I got 7. Yey. So I am ok with that. No idea if it is good or not. 

Anyway catch up tomorrow, off to sleep. 

Hope everyone is ok, thinking about you!!!

Xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

just on to see if there's any news from Lorr,     you had good news.  been checking my phone loads.

Claire7: well done 7 eggs is great, hope your good luck continues, when will you find out how they are doing?

news news news I need news from everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls - was just checking in to see if any news from SNZK?

Am not to bad - been out for supper tonight so thats another night past - only 2 sleeps (or maybe 1).

SNZK - hope your okay hun.

Speak tomorrow.

Love axxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Just home from work and on to see if any news from lorraine hoping no news is good news hunni (like Mrs R  )

Aiky...goodluck hunni for tomorrow or sat whichever you decide  xxx

claire ...fab news hunni..wheyhey for those little eggies xx

dancing queen..... hope ur ok hunni xx

hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

just re-read my last post meant    rather than  
but sending you   also!!!


good luck aiky for whenever you decide to test.

AF sending me    

take care everyone


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning,
sorry for the late post, as you will have gathered it was the worst day ever. Totally devasted, the end of the road for us so i guess I just have to be content with my life and deal with not being a mum. I'm really angry at the moment but I'm sure that will ease eventually.    

thanks for all your support girls and I really wish you all the very best and   that your dreams come true.

take care all.
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine really really sorry honey wish it was different for you both   

whippet x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lorraine - I am here for you! Anytime. xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

lorraine I'm so very sorry to hear your news     You don't deserve this result after everything you've went through....life sucks    So very sorry, you and dp keep close and share lots of cuddles, take time to heal     If you need anything you know where we all are


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys. 

Just spoke to the GCRM.  Only got one embryo.  A good looking one tho, but still disappointed. 

Said they think we would need to do ICSI next time round, as there is a problem with the sperm breaking through the egg barrier.

Still could work, but i am feeling pretty low about it... just can't see it now.

Sorry for the depressing post.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Lorraine      I am so sorry.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

stupid question

we have eggs that are fine and we still have sperm that are fine... could they NOW do ICSI on the ones not fertilized? Or is it to late?

xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Lorraine - so sorry hun - thinking of you

Claire -  I have no idea the answer to your question - soz.  Keep the PMA up though hun,.

Will pop back on later.

Love axxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Ladies, thats me just getting on as the boards were down when i tried to get on last night. I have practically slept right through since I got home from egg collection. Slept all afternoon, then woke for an hour then slept right through til midnight.then went on internet for an hour then slept right through untill today lol.

Egg collection was quite traumatic. My ovaries are very enlarged and made egg collection difficult.They found it hard getting to the follicles as there was so many follicles in the way. I felt awful when I came round and was violently sick 3 times, really embarressing with 2 nurses around lol. There was talk of me getting sent down to the ward, wherever that is but finally left the clinic about 12.30 and had anti sickness tablet etc. At ths point there was 12 follicles but 10 contained eggs. There is a questionmark over transfer because I  could have OHSS so i have to phone them back and see how Im feeling, they might go ahead or freeze everything.

Phoned today 5 eggs were just that little bit too small. 3 eggs are fertalised. 1 other fertalised but 2 sperm got in so it was classed as abnormal and the last 1 never fertalised

So now Im not sure how I feel - Im not sure if its ohss pain or just pain from yeserday. At the moment most of the pain is on the right ovary were they took most of the eggs

SNKZ So sorry to hear your news, hope you are ok. Negatives are so hard to deal with especially with all the treatment

Claire
How are you feeling hun? Are u having any pain? Yeserday really took it out of me mentally and pysically. Remember it only takes 1 so you still have a good chance of it taking. Are you in tomorrow? I have to phone them back and let them know how I am but just now i dont know how i am


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaww babes. You must have had a wee reaction to the drugs.

3 Eggs thats good sweets, i was dissapointed with my wee ONE. But maybe this it THE one.  

When will you know when you have to go back in?

Yeah i am back in tomorrow at 11 to have it transfered back.  I am still a bit sore, mainly on the left hand side, which is where they took most eggs.. so prob just the procedure.

I was only in theater for 15 mins, which i wasn't expecting..lol. Thought i would be there for ages. Left at place at 10.30. Still tired like.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes most of my pain is on the right hand side which is where they took most of the eggs as they only took two from the left. Im sore and tender so not sure if its just from the collection or overstimmed. I tried to phone them back but the nures is busy and will mphone me back so just hoping its going ahead

I was looking for you and Snkz but I couldnt tell who was who and the waiting room was quite full so i would prob have asked the wrong people lol. We didnt go in untill 7.30 exactly as i might have passed out with worry lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

fingers crossed you can get in tomorrow. x

Yeah i was a bit hyper yesterday, hadnt slept much and hadn't had my medication (as i need food and water)


Let me know how things go.xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, just had phonecall back and I have to go in at 9am, Marco will scan me and we will take it from there. Hope we can go ahead with it, not sure whether i will get my acupuncture as we wont know untill tomorrow

claire - did u get took right away, as i was second. I got called to the recovery rooms first tho. Where u the girl with the grey cardigan and big sharps box as i saw that person go in and thought it might be you but wasnt sure then they called us straight away when we went in, omg just thinking back to what a tough day yeserday was lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I did get taken straightaway. I had a cream long cardi on. wasn't carrying anything apart from my wee bag. Forgot to take my drugs back...haha.

We were there before the lights were on... ha. had to wait in the car.lol. silly.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I didnt see you then, it was quite busy. We were there from 7.05 but sat in the car as i was too nervous to go in. It was quite busy so we sat at the 2 seats near reception lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah well i got taken in first, didn't see anyone sitting at they seats..lol. So much have been taken before you arrived in. 

How are you feeling about tomorrow. How many are you hoping to transfer and freeze? I am trying to remain positive, not sure about the success rates on a single embryo transfer. Keep trying to find out.  Hope this one works tho!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Where you in recovery room 1? As i was in recovery 2, thought it was prob you as you were first on the list  but I was thinking that other girl was you. Did you hear me in theatre? Apparently I was quite loud with  ahh and awls during the procedure but no relocollection lol, Dh was want to come in to save me but obviously since it was theatre he couldnt

Really not sure whether to just freeze the 3 but scared as they might not survive the thaw etc so its more worry but they said if i went ahead and i was ohss then i wouldnt enjoy the pregnancy so im a bit scared either way, trust me. I will see how the scan goes in the morning and what they say etc. Im still sore and tender and have slept all afternoon

Dont worry, its about quality not quantity and you have one wee lovley embryo to transfer. I only got 3 eggs but had 12 follicles taken out. To be honest this has really taken a lot out of me and dont know how many times i can put my body through this. I think if i do it again i would be on less meds, maybe every second day or maybe the first few days to give me a boost then leave them to grow themselves or something
How are you feeling? Are you still sore or are you getting there? Im still in bed sore and tender but i got up and wasnt feeling too bad apart from my tummy. Feel wee bit sick so not sure what to eat, nothing heavy or greasy but im fed up with toast etc as thats all i have ate since i started treatment


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning girls,
thanks for all your message of support. I'm fine, well not fine but some of you know what I mean. Had a quiet day yesterday and enjoyed a lovely few glasses of wine last night. Now concentrating on work & looking forward to a week away. As out of our 8eggs there were none suitable for freezing, we will not be embarking on a 3rd cycle. I have lots of things I'd love to write but I don't want to fill the thread with such negativity when so many of you are still on your journey and need much  .....   arrived yesterday, why is it always the day after OTD would cope better if it was before it..... anyway, at least the physical pain will subside soon...... 


Dancingqueen / Claire - I was the one with the sharps box, Claire you were sitting to the left of me next to the tv, Dancingqueen, i did see you at the reception seats when I came out the loo, with what you've posted, i can work out who is who.... sorry to hear about your experiences....everything crossed for you both for EC today.   

Aiky...hope you are bearing up, nearing the end of your 2ww....   

may - thanks, I'm doing okay. hows things with you? any news yet??

sasha - thanks, I'm back to work on monday so that will keep my mind busy for a while then we have a week away coming up so i'll enjoy that. Won't be long til your ready to go...will be   everything works out for you.

whippet - thanks, I guess somethings are just not meant to be eh. Good luck to you...stumbled across your post on another thread....hope margaret is doing well. 

Lorna - hope you are doing okay...have your started tx yet

well ladies, I'll pop back to see how you are all doing with your tx and even though my dream has ended, I really really do wish you all the luck in the world that yours has a silver lining....lots of   , lots of   & love....xxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

SZNK - thinking of you hun

Dancing Queen/Claire -good luck for ET today.

Well, am going to bring some good news -I got a  .  
I am excited and pleased but not getting too excited yet with my past history.  Please all keep everything xd for me - I've got a long way to go till I can relax a bit and know I'm safe.

Mrs R/Tracey/everyone else - will come back on later.  Am away to take Mum and Dad to the airport - going to the South of France.

Take care Love axxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorraine:  thinking of you, have sent you a pm. xxxx  

Dancingqueen and Claire:  hope everything goes well for you both today.    ,

Aikybeats:  Congratulations on your BFP, hoping you have a healthy, happy pregnancy.  Are they giving you anything to support the pregnancy?  Good luck xxxxx         

Mrs R: Hope the wedding went well.  

Hope everyone is doing well.

I have now told my headteacher and she was fine about everything, I think she was really taken aback actually.  Probably wasn't expecting her 42 yr old senior with 2 stepchildren to tell her what I told her.
Think once it's sunk in she will say more.  Also told her I was intending taking the full 2wks off if I get to transfer, 1 wk will prob be October school week so will only be off work 1 wk.  Just need to wait for bloods on 5th October.
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorr. really wish things could be different for you, you deserve to be pregnant just like every woman on here its just not fair   

Aikey well done honey first hurdle completed stay positive   

whippet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Lorraine-  I am so sorry to read your news     Life can be so unfair 

thinking of you

red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Aikybeats-  Congratulations.  Keeping everything crossed for you.


Red


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,

How are you all doing?

Alktbeats - Thats amazing babes, well done you!!  Look after yourself! xx

Well i am so shattered after my edin-glasgow-edin trips yesterday.

Found out our embryo was a 4 cell and grade 4.  So was pleased.  Also said it was one of the easiest transfers...(i am taking all the positives i can   )

So transfered this little embryo praying that it will stay put!  Fingers crossed   


Dancing Queen - How did you get on yesterday?

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire Congrats on getting into the 2ww. How are you feeling?

I have had a terrible past few days and really dont think I can put myself through another IVF. Bad news is I was so ill they couldnt go ahead with transfer so my embryos were frozen, 2 were very good quality and had over 50 per cent chance of success, the 3rd was not of as good quality and will not be kept. If I had went ahead yeserday they would only have done single transfer and destroyed my other good embryo and that would have halved my chances as well as loosing a good wee embryo so best to wait untill Im better. They couldnt really go ahead as they said if I got pregnant then this really triggers the OHSS further and I would have been very ill for a lot of the pregnancy etc. So now Im down to 2 snowbabies on ice and I need to have a period then 5 days of HRT tablets -  sounds scary - then transfer so Im just hoping they survive the thaw. Felt really sick since egg collection and thought it was the sedation but just read its also one of the side effects of my Dostinex over stimming tablets so now im not sure, might give the tablets a miss tomorrow and see if its them.  

Does anyone have any experience with gcrm/grading embryos/FET Procedure etc.  Dh has been reading they only freeze the best embryos and the clinic said they were great quality etc. Im a bit gutted we are only down to 2 embryos and thats if they survive the thaw. Worried how they could do things diffrent if we did try again as they would need to reduce my meds but with the dose im on I only ended up with 2 anyway


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey dancing queen.

You sound like you have been though the mill with this.  Really feel for you! Did they indicate how long it will take for your period to arrive?
Fingers crossed for your wee snowbabies. Don't give up the PMA!!!

I know what it is like when you feel ill and it is easy for the PMA to go pretty quick. 

I am feeling really good, pretty calm (so far).  Still have cramping type feelings in my left hand side, but apart from that - oh and still exhausted - i am totally fine.

I still can't believe what i have done over the last few days. 
Trying to remain positive but realistic. Hard eh!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im still not recovered from the egg collection but think its a combination of that and ohss, I have practically slept all day and all night since i got home on Thurs lol. Bloating has gone down slightly so hopefully a few days will be back to normal. Im a bit down I dont have my embryos on board but I know i would have been really ill etc. They said wait on my period then it will be 5 days of HRT and blood tests etc then transfer. My period is not regular so they said they can induce it but im in no rush at the moment lol. Might wait untill Nov or possibly Jan, would love to loose some weight but worried about leaving the embryos too long


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

AAwww babes, i know what you mean about wanting the embryos on board. 

I don't think it would make a difference if you left them till Nov/Jan, not sure tho, but make sure you ask them.

The thing that matters the most is you!!! If you are not well, then it isn't a great place for wee embryos. Once you feel better and stronger, you will be in a better position to accept the wee things.

Keep thinking positively babes!


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

hiya

DQ - with us IM had 3 eggs retrieved but only 1 fertilised so it was put in the freezer for 6 months quarantine. It survived the thaw but unfortunately it was a BFN but that was our first go!  I am on the HRT (progynova) just now and i dont find them that bad a few days i have been short tempered but not overly so and i can tell so i just take myself away from everyone. They take the embie out and phone you within 4 hours to tell you if i has survived the thaw. If you want to leave it til Nov/Jan then that it up to you, its your embie you can have it put back whenever you like (well when your ready  )  Hope you start feeling better soon

Claire congrats on your 2WW hope you manage to get through it without driving yourself mad     

Aikybeats CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP Xx  Hope everything goes well  

Me i am still waiting to hear what we are doing!!!!

May
Xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies.....

Claire...congrats on being PUPO  hope your 2ww isn't too bad  when's your official test date  will you test yourself or wait?  

Aiky......yeeeeeehhhhhaaaaa on ur BFP, fingers crossed they are sticky ones       

Dancing queen..... so sorry to hear you've been so ill through ur tx. Fingers crossed you'll be on the mend soon and your snowbabies will survive the thaw       

lorna....wont be long till your back on the rollercoaster. How you feeling about it glad all is good with ur work  

Mrs R....hope you had a good time at the wedding, least u wouldnt have had to deal with a hangover     

Kate....how you and little bubs doing  hope you both are well   

lorraine...how you today hunni? Hope workwasnt too bad   It must be so hard for you, I have no ideahow you must be feeling. Hope your dp and the doggies are giving you lots of affection  

May....you seem to be waiting for ages  now   any way you can hurry the process up


anyway girls i'm off for anice bath and early bed...no bank holiday wkend forme  

sasha
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, Just a quicky from me  


Holiday was really good. Came home early this morning and my sisters dragged me to go see Peter Andre @ the Jewel Asda! well!!!! I MUST ADMIT...... Very yummy!!!! i was totally start struck!!!! lol My sister got a good video of him! hehe! Was also at GCRM this morning to pick up my drugs (bk 2 reality) I am again on the short protocol but I am on tablets called Norethisterone from day 21 (this cycle) for 10 days then I break and then I start Menopur on day 3 of AF and then onto menopur & cetrotide… so a bit different 2 what i'm used too… I just hope it works. Also I have been told to take 5mg of Folic acid as I am going to be on some other steroids after EC… I have not got a clue about that yet. 

I’ll be on 2morrow for a proper catch up with you all. xxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,


Long time no see, well have moved house, started back at work and have not had intenet for over a month   


Have not had a chance to read back,

BUT

Aiky   brilliant news, new that you were going back.... am just so glad to read your BFP, everything crossed for you  

Red, Happy 1st Bday for baby red 


Hope everyone is well, will be back as soon as Ive read the millions of pages 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

my hectic week is over  .....but this week is shaping up to be a busy one to 

Firstly Lorr .....hunni I'm so so sorry  I was really hoping it was gonna work out differently  How are you doing?? Hope you & DH are having lots of chats n cuddles  Please feel free to post exactly how you're feeling hunni or PM me, we've all been there & support ifrom folk who understand is just what you need

Aiky - CONGRATS!!!!! lovely news hunni  I'm delighted for you after all you've been through. I know you've got a long journey ahead but you are due some good luck & this is it   
take things easy mrs, are hosp going to monitor you closely? so pleased for you 

bev - lovely to have you back  Hows the new gaff & little Cody?

berry - how was the holiday? I read your post too quickly & thought Peter Andre was at GCRM       Hope the new protocol does the trick this time 

sasha - wedding was great, boogied away til 1am on diet cokes 

DQ - sorry things havent worked out the way you planned but under the circumstances its for the best hunni, you need to be in tip top health for those wee embies so a slight delay to let you recover is just what you need  dont worry about frosties, embies can be safely stored for years.Hope you're feeling better soon 

claire - well done with ET, sending your little embie sticky dust & all the luck in the world for OTD  

lorna - glad you've told work, not long til the wheels are in motion sweetie 

who else have I missed ??

wee update on me , myself & I.........
I'm feeling really good & bumper is moving loads, DH can feel it now too which is lovely. Got my 22wk midwife appt this thurs....cant wait to hear bumper's little heartbeat 

Weddding was great, had a brilliant time, even managed to dance the night away til almost 1am on purely diet cokes  not bad for a preggie burd  Rest of the weekend was great with lots of family things happening.
Yest me & DH went to the designer outlet place in Livingston, never bought anything but did have a lovely lunch  

I'm catching up with my mum today as they were away on hols & tonight the last of the long distance visitors is leaving so off to my inlaws to say bye. Working tomorrow & thurs morn  ......followed by Midwife appt, thurs evening I'm off to Celtic match and fri I'll be food shopping. I think on saturday I'm taking my mum & dad to see the pram I want and then sunday its football again with Rangers v Celtic  It'll be next monday before I know it!!!!

try n get on again soon 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just a quickie!

I am a bit confused, i had EC on thursday and ET on Saturday. People talk about how many days post ovulation. is that counted from EC or ET? The clinic never called the embryo a day 2 or a day 3. They just said it was a 4 cell embryo. Our OTD is Friday the 9th!

Dunno if all this makes sense.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thats classed as a day 2 transfer hunni....roll on the 9th


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers Mrs R! Wasn't sure what i was..lol. So i am 3 Days Post Transfer +2. Lol. its all very confusing.

thanks

Dancing Queen - How are you feeling honey? Any better?


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
sorry for the lack of personals. I am not back in the land of the sane yet...still going a bit   but feeling a little better.
Just had phone call after our case review which didn't really answer anything. Response good, eggs good, sperm good, transfer good but just didnt' stick. Again, Pat said they wouldn't change the protocol and wouldn't offer implantation support. Eggs good & sperm good but out of 8 we have nothing frozen so to me that isn't that good. I asked her lots of questions so she said she would need to ask Professor Flemming then call me back since she couldn't answer them.  I'm not sure where we go from here but I'm taking time out to recover. My head is   , not coping as well this time. 

Claire - how are you coping on your 2ww?? hope you are resting up... 

DancingQ - are you feeling any better?? so sorry that you had such a hard time....  for your frosties.

Mrs R - thanks, Pm'd you... 

Aiky - so pleased to read your news. take it easy and    everything is okay.  

Bev- hope the house move wasn't too stressful and Cody is doing fine.. 

berry - hope you are doing okay....sounds like you enjoyed seeing Pete. Nice change of scenery at the shops. !!!

sasha - thanks for your message of support, I'm okay. DP and I are slightly distant at the moment but I'm sure in time we'll recover... how are you?? not long to go now.....after all your waiting things will start to happen before you know it.  

May - hope you are okay and won't have too much longer to wait for the go ahead... 

Whippet - thanks for the PM....getting there... 

Lorna - thanks for the PM...I've sent you one back.... 

take care all and catch up soon. xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

SNZK I sent you a PM yeserday but not sure if it sent or not as after I pressed Send my pc went a bit funny and i had to reboot

Do you think you might try again at gcrm? Im honestly in 2 minds about IVF, just scunnered with the whole thing, could have been away to Florida with the money lol. Did they say anything about the ammount of eggs you got as im the same, they collected 10 eggs but was down to 2 embryos  in the end and they are frozen. Im wondering if they will be able to do something different for me to give me few more embryos but not overstim again lol

Claire How are you feeling? Have you completley recovered from egg collection? Im still quite bad


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - So sorry babes, i really don't know what to say! Just really thinking of you! xxx  Do you think you have another try in you? or is that you done. xx
I am doing ok thanks, not really thinking about it. Just trying to live life normally, which i am surprised about.  Usually a mad worrier.  But once into the second week i think it will hit home.


Dancing Queen - sorry you are having some troubles.

I am feeling fully recovered from egg collection i would say, still have af type cramps every now and again. But nothing to major.  Arthritis is killing me at the minute tho, dunno if it is to do with the drugs, or increased sitting about.
I only really felt crap the day of EC, after that felt back to normal really. So crap that you are still feeling the effects of it. Keep your chin up.  xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw glad your back to normal Claire. Im scared to try a 2nd ivf incase I end up the same way. They had me on few diffrent meds so I wouldnt overstim yet I did quite badly so not really sure if theres much else they could do to prevent this. I obviously needed the meds as I only ended up with 2 decent embryos so if they reduce them I could end up with less so it must just be my body thats sensitive to the meds


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

will come back on in bit with personals but just wanted to nip on and ask your advice.

I had my HCG levels tested on Monday and got the results today - they are at 3445.

I am in a bit of shock as they are only ever 190ish.

They are wanting me in for a scan tomorrow as she says they should be able to see something.  Do you think you will be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow.  I am only 5 weeks today.

Do you also think this could possibly be twins?

My ET was on the 9th September.

Love axxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Aiky Im no expert at numbers but those look really good, and I dont think that they would suggest a scan if they did not think they could see anything, you know what its like......... I think if they suggest it go for it..........

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just back from my 1st scan as my levels were at 3445 yesterday so she said to come over.I am 5 weeks 4 days.

Guess what - we seen a heartbeat!!!.  One is measuring exactly what it should, has a heartbeat and is looking on the right track - Keep Praying!!!

The other one is smaller and has no heartbeat yet.  She doesnt sound too promising on the smaller of the two but back next Friday so see if it has caught up.

I've never been at this stage before (except with Findlay) so cant help but get a tad excited but I will have half hour of excitedness then come back down to earth and reality until next week.

Hope you are all fine.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Aiky,
that's great news on your scan.    until next week.
xxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats great news Aiky!

Just a quickie to say HFEA gave us the go ahead for a fresh transfer so i have my endo scan tomorrow at my local hospital!
May
Xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

great news May...good luck for tomorrow..xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky for Aiky to say that when i had my scan at 4+5wks all i saw was a small empty sac and i didn't see anything else until i went back again at 6+5wks so don't give up on your little one yet, but congratulations honey i am sure things are going to be great for you this time you really deserve it  

Tracyxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girlies ....

Firstly Aiky..... to hear your news,       for next week hunni, take care xxx

May...Fabulous news for you too...yeeeehhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa bring on the tx 

Zulu...how's u hunni  lovin the new pic of Miss Cody..how cute  how's the new home 

Claire....how you coping with the 2ww Won't be long til test day now 

Dqueen... you feeling any better 

SNZK... how are you doing now hunni  been thinking about you and hubby, really hope you are ok 

Mrs R....how's the bump no more pics yet 

Berry... you doing ok hunni??

Tracy...how's u keeping these days...any pics of ur bump for us 

Sorry if I missed anyone 

Well not much happening from me..got first appt next week to fill in forms and another SA (poor hubby) 

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,
Sorry I've been a bit quiet. I've been managing to keep up on the news but I've been doing A LOT of sleeping lately.

Snzk- so sorry to hear your news  
Dancing Queen- Hope that things settle soon and your frosties are good when you are ready for them
Claire- Good luck with the 2ww    
Aiky- Fantastic news on your scan 
Sasha- roll on your appointment
May- glad things are moving in the right direction  
Hope everyone else is OK 

We are having our first scan tomorrow- i'll be 7 weeks so hopefully we'll see a heartbeat. I've been OK- incredibly tired and am thinking of changing my name to rip van winkle. Bit worried as we didn't get past this point last time but just have to hope    
Will let you know how it goes.

Take care all

Kate


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

sasha - i'm doing gd thanks. Itts my 2nd day on the northestrone tablets... so far i'm ok..... i'm trying to be very calm as i know in 2 weeks time i'm gonna be really    you'll all b sorry i joined this thread lol xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck for your scan today Kate.

ax


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aikey fab news   for next week

Kate good luck for scan today  

Snz how are you doing honey?  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

ladies.....Its friday so almost the weekend!!!  
I'm off food shopping today but I'm managing a wee lunch beforehand .....needs must!!!! 

Had midwife yest, all is good with me & bumper  Blood pressure & urine sample were good and I heard little bumpers heartbeat wooshing away....still amazes me that its all going on in my tum  
I've to see her again in 6wks when I'll be 28wks 

whats the plans for the weekend girls?

berry - glad you're doing well so far!!!  keep the PMA going 

fredlet - hope todays scan goes well, thinking of you & saying a wee prayer for beanie  

sasha - thats good your appt is next week, I know its seemed like ages cominga around but it'll be worth it hunni  I put on bump pics before but got them removed by a mod. I'll do more soon but this time it'll jst be a link so the photos dont automatically display

may - great news from **** so good luck with the scan 

aiky - I'm so over the moon for you hunni, seeing a heartbeat so early on is fan-bloodi-tastic. Still very early for the other little one so who knows, its amazing how quickly things develop & a wee heartbeat may be detected with that one too next fri. I'm really pleased for you, about time you had some nice news. Keeping you in my thoughts n prayers. Take it easy mrs 

bev - how you doing?

claire - you're doing great so far luvvie, keep the PMA going  

DQ - how you feeling? 

snzk - thinking of you lots, I'll PM you back v soon  Dont make any rash decisions jst yet, you're right to ask tons of questions though. luv n hugs 

lorna - how are you?? bet your DH & SS are excited about the footie eh  what you up to this weekend?

hello to anyone else I've missed 

well I better go folks
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a quick one girls, 
Our bean is 6.89mm and we saw a heartbeat!!!!!!! It was amazing and we are so relieved. They think we're 61/2 weeks not 7 but I dont care- just blown away by the heartbeat  

Now to give you a wee laugh, at the ACU all my scans were internal even the early pg ones, so when the midwife said up on the bed I assumed it was with knickers in the handbag. I thought it was a bit strange that they didn't give me a blanket but as you know it's leave the dignity at the door so.... The poor midwife caught me in time- just. Got a bit of a shock as she only wanted to scan my tummy!! 
Take care all of you and will post back properly soon
Love Kate


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R - Thats excellent that the midwife's appointment went well! Things are progressing nicely for you!!!  

Fredlet - Thats amazing that you saw the little one's heartbeat. Must have been an amazing feeling.
What are you like, that made me laugh! 

may - How did you get on at your scan?

Ok TMI warning here - Went to the bathroom and loads (i mean almost my body weight..lol) of stuff came out. Looked (i think) a lot like the peg pessary. Kind of cream colour, but didn't look pretty. 

Anyone know if this is normal?
Have been getting AF pains today, and felt sick since yesterday.

Still keeping the PMA up tho. Gotta be done!


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Claire,
Sorry I can't help- I had brown stuff after ec and et and creamy pessary stuff got everywhere during 2ww but if you are worried, phone your clinic.
Take care

Kate


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

DH has caught athletes foot! and it quite bad, his whole foot is poisend so he is on antibiotics. I was so upset cos i;m worried that its gonna effect his sperm. He did phone the clinic and they told him to take the antibiotics as the poisen could do more damage to his sperm. My EC is planned for approx 3 weeks time... what u girls think? xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Berry - i would call the clinic or a doctor. Just to see what they say. Fingers crossed. xx

Fredlet - Thanks, i am not worried really, just wasn't sure if it was normal. Onto day 9 of them and hadn't had any discharge from them. Sure it will be fine!  Thanks xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire I think its the pessaries as I read bits and pieces about them being yucky and all sorts of things like that but it was all down to the pessaries

Berry Im not too sure about the sperm. i was really worried about DH sperm as he had bad flu all through the IVF up untill about 2 days before egg collection but he was fine although im not sure about antibiotics etc ??

Im finally on the mend, what an awful 9 days I have had. Really the worst experience I have had due to the OHSS. I have had a D&C and Laparoscopy which where no bother but Egg collection and ohss had me in a very bad way. Still sore/tender but the bloating is going down and seeing an improvememt every day


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Girl i am so happy to hear that you are on the mend! Really pleased to hear that.  So you still waiting for your period then?


Thanks - yeah i thought i remembered the nurse saying something about it being normal.  But was kinda out of it. and DH doesn't remember....useless...


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire Think I will get a period although wouldnt be suprised either day. I had the  hormones trigger shot and all those extra follicles etc so Id imagine I will get something. Hopefully once I get a period it will calm things right down and can get back to normal. Going to try and get away for a few days then get back to normal when I get back, few months healthy eating etc and hopefully get my snowbabies back lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed your period will come soon, and you can get back to normal.  
Getting away is a great idea.

We have decided to go away for the weekend after out OTD if it is a no. Maybe Paris or something. Something to look forward to.

Hopefully we wont tho


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw that would be great, we went to paris and it was really romantic, that was years ago tho lol. Hopefully you will get your BFP so not long now untill u know

Now my passport has just ran out - so im stuck to uk. I had a look at holiday cottages but they all looked depressing and run down. Tried centre parcs website  but couldnt get booked so now im thinking of a caravan - no idea where tho. We wanted somewere nice and we want to take the dog but not having any luck finding anywhere


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody

DQ - So glad that you are starting to feel better and a bit more positive about the whole thing. 

Claire - I hope you dont go away   It sounds like its just the pessaries, i know if i have had thrush thats what its like sometimes it doesnt even look like it dissolved properly.

Berry - I would still take the ABs if EC isnt til 3 weeks time then his course will be finished by then wont it?

Fredlet - Great news about babes, such an amazing thing isnt it! And dont worry about nearly flashing, you will have plenty of opportunities to do that later on  

Mrs R - wonderful that everything is coming along nicely thats what we like to hear.

snzk - still thinking of you and DH  

Hi to everyone else i have missed

Me -  i had endometrial thickness scan today and it was only 6.4mm   (this happened last cycle) but Prof was happy to go ahead. So IM goes for EC on Tuesday and i will be down at the GCRM on either Thurs or Friday for ET. 

Thanks for all your lovely thoughts and wishes

May
Xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

DQ - Aaww that will be just what you need to help you relax.  Yeah Paris is lovely, we have been there before, the month before we got married. But don't care where we go as long as it isnt here..lol. Hopefully we wont need too tho! 

May - Pleased that you are going ahead.  I cannot remember what the thickness should be around this time.  But from the sound of it, it isnt great? But they must have been happy to get you in for ET soon. Fingers crossed babes! xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry - this is going to be a me post.  My head is up my ar..

Well last night I woke up and was bleeding.  Phoned the Hospital and have been in Hospital on a drip all night.  They scanned me this morning but it was a registrar who was not trained up on it and as she wasnt sure what she could see, I have to wait until monday to go and get another scan.

I am sure with the amount of blood I have lost and the bright red colour that it will be my 2 "beanies" and not just the slow one so its a long wait till Monday for me.

Cant believe this is happening yet again!!!!!!

Love axxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, 

Oh hun, i know i dont post here anymore, but just wanted to say im thinking about you and really hope everything is ok                     . 

Have you phoned Ninewells?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa

By the time I got out of the Hospital, Ninewells was shut.  Will need to phone them on Monday. axxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Phone them on Mon, they will hopefully scan you quickly    

Try to take it easy over the weekend, ill be on here over the weekend  

Do you have an early preg unit at your hosp?

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Yes am going to the early pregnancy unit on Monday.  No doing anything at all this weekend.  Speak soon.  axx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Aiky thinking of you


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Aiky- sorry to hear that you are having this worry .  Try not to think the worst, easier said I know.  I had a lot of bleeding at the start when I was pregnant with baby Red and everything worked out.  when iot happened to me I took comfort from reading 2ww diarys where i found that people who have twins often have a lot of bleeding at the start.

 for you

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kate - very pleased to hear your news.  Take care of yourself

May - glad you have got the go ahead.

Dancing Queen - Sorry to hear you have had OHSS, this happened to me when i had my tx.  Theres a thread for FET after OHSS which I found really helpfull.  Also it was a positive experience as lots of girls there who had OHSS went on to get their BFP.

A big   to everyone else.

Red


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Aiky, hope you relax over the weekend and everything is okay. Be   that your scan goes okay on monday.
take care....

hi to everyone else, I'm having a quiet weekend, DP working so had a duvet day today and looking forward to another one tomorrow...

catch up soon. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky rest up honey   all still ok in there for you    

whippet x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aicky - how are u feeling today hun, have u made an appointment for tomorro? Thinking of u

Red admiral - I had a quick look on the FET thread and noticed lots of BFPs which was a good sign so when im better i will get through those threads thouroghly lol. Im just worried about my embryos frozen - im nowhere near ready to go through with it - it will be January at least, maybe longer as going to loose weight and  get my mind ready as well

Snkz Enjoy your sofa days - Im the exact same, just about better if i take things easy so going to try and get back to normal tomorrow

Does anyone know if i will get my IVF review appointment shortly or will they wait and see how the FET goes first?

Has anyone been to PURE  Spa at Silverburn, also theres one in Edinburgh - was wondering if its any good - or any other recomendations. Looking for total luxuary after the lousy past few weeks lol


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Aiky thinking of you and hoping for good news     

Lv
Bev


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I need some advice please!

I am really struggling, period pains have intensified, if i lie down it is ok, but the second i move it is so painful. Just want to cry.
I am so unbelievably emotional, i cry for hours at a time, sometimes for no reason.  Is this the progesterone? Or is AF definitely on its way? I don't test till Friday, but i really have lost the PMA now.  I just can't think this is normal?

Any advice would be so appreciated! 


Alky - Good luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you. xxx

Dancing Queen - Glad your on the mend xxx

Snzk - Glad you are having more duvet days, just look after yourself!!! xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening ladies.

Been keeping up with the news via phone but not been on computer for a few days.

Will try and do some personals, sorry in advance if I miss anyone or get it wrong  so much has been happening.

Aiky:  How are you , silly questions I know.   Can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling.  Hoping tomorrow has good news for you.   for you  .

Claire7;    hoping it's implantion pains for you, the final few days are always a living hell, some         coming your way.

Dancingqueen: not been to spa at silverburn, but have have reflexology, head massage, hot stone massage in the past and if it's pampering your after can recommend it all 
Glad your feeling better and getting back to  'normal' (what's that again, think i've forgotten   ).

Lorraine: how are you doing?  hope your getting there, take your time.  , I too love duvet days. x

Mrs R: how's you and bumper doing?  won't say much about the footi today  . 

Fredlet:  you made me laugh with your midwife story and it's just the kind of thing I would do too.  Must have been amazing to see a wee hearbeat.  

May:  good luck for this week   it all goes well.

Berry55:  hope your dh's foot clears up in time for ec, sure the antibiotics will be well out of his system by then.

Whippet, red admiral and lisa:hope you are all doing well xx

Tomorrow I go for bloods at 7.30am so an early nite for me it is.  Think it's way too early and that ET won't be til end of week or even next week.  Been on pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  Decided not to go for more acuputure as I'm alot less stressed at work etc and I'm planning on being off for the 2ww.  TMI warning:  I've had a mucasy discharge last couple of days, today a touch of bloods through it. Not had this since polyp was removed last december.  Hope it's not back as not sure if ET will go ahead.  Any advice anyone??

Lorna
x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

aw Claire, keep up the PMA, ur nearly there hun. Period pains and pregnancy pains are same and theres honestly no way of knowing untill test time. Could it be implantation??  I remember the time i did manage to get pregnant before i miscarried, i was in a horrible mood the whole time thinking it was BFN as i had all the period symptons etc then done about 8 pregnancy tests cos didnt believe them lol

Im beginning to get period pains through my ohss pains, its all so weird down there lol. Just hope it starts quickly and get back to normal, just want my life back, so bored. My tummy is so bloated that i feel like my laparoscopy scar might burst, it looks funny and i have a lot of bruising just above it


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking of you Aiky- hope today brings good news      

Kate


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

hi girls

I have my first cycle of ivf (short protocol) in september at nuffield glasgow which resulted in a bfn.  I am just about to phone them up to make appt with consultant to see about going through another cycle.

When would the earliest I would be able to do it.  Would it be November or December AF.  Just Got October Af last night

Hope you are all well

thanks

J
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Aiky...thinking about you hunni, hope today's scan brings good news for you
        

Hiya hollie....welcome to the board, unfortunately I havent started tx yet so unable to advise re your situation. I have read on other posts though the normal break between ivf cycles seems to be 3 months, though i'm sure the girls on here will let you know for sure...or nuffield lol 

catch up with the rest of you girlies later 
sasha
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi girls not really been posting much but feel the need to now explain why.
As all the people on here knows IF is horrendous and hard and painful but most of all unfair. We all should be able to decide we want children and for it to happen naturally without the need for intervention, sadly however this is not the case. As you know our first IVF resulted in zero fertilisation but were lucky with our second cycle of ICSI to get our beautiful daughter who will be 9 months on wednesday. Hubby and I discussed how much we would love a sibling close in age for her and because I am an old bird of 39 decided we would need to try sooner rather than later and have 1 last go at ICSI. I did not want to mention this earlier because I am terrified I cause any offence to those on here still trying for their first dream. Anyway to cut a long story short we have cycled again and it has worked we are currently 8 weeks pregnant with twins. I hope I can stay on this thread because it gave me so much support and help in my early days that I may just be able to pay some of that back to others. IVF and ICSI does work sadly not all the time and for everyone but we all need hope. Please if anyone would rather I stopped posting or moved elsewhere please say I genuinely would not want to cause offence or hurt. 

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Whippet, congratulations hunni.....So happy to hear your news   Twins as well   You both must be so thrilled. 

Your post was so very sensitive and caring, I have absolutely no problems with you being on here and look forward to hearing about your journey with the twinnies and of course your support when I go through tx   

We all or have been in the same situation therefore to hear of successful cycles gives me hope that one day that will be me, that said I do always read the happy posts and wish it was me, but that also happens everyday I see pregnant ladies and newborns.

Congrats once again, hope you all are keeping well   

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone

Aiky -   for you today hope its good news

Hollie - Hiya unfortunately i cant help either sorry but i am sure someone will  

Claire - How are you feeling today? 

DQ - Some pampering is in desperate need i think, enjoy it!

Lorna - No advice i am afraid but i hope today went well.

Whippet - I am going to blame your hormones for that post      My opinion is that you are just as welcome here as anywhere else. I have 3 children and have been made most welcome by yous all okay so its different but doing the surrogacy i have learned that there are a lot of people who are trying to complete their family that way and it is just as important as having your 1st. You have been blessed with one child but why shouldnt you be blessed with more. Anyway your experienced now and thats a good thing to have on a board where everyone needs support and asks questions.  So a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your twinnies and i look forward to hearing updates.  (thats all gobbledy **** but i know what i meant   )

Everyone else i hope you are well.

Me - Started my progesterone gel today just waiting now to be told when to go to GCRM. IMs EC is tomorrow so we will know more then

May
Xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

HI ladies,

Whippet - replied on other post...x xxx 

May - glad to hear everything has started for you, hope you are doing okay  

Hollie2- welcome to the thread. I had my 1st cycle with GCRM in May/June and got a BFN, my 2nd cycle started in August, they said you can start again after 1 AF. Not sure if that will be the same at Nuffield.

Aiky - how are you? hope everythign goes okay for you today.. 

Lorna - hope you are doing okay and good luck for today. Sorry, no advice but hopefully by now you will have some reasurance from GCRM...  

Claire - how are you today?   that your pains are from implantation    

Dancingqueen - how are you?? hope you are getting back to some normality and not feeling so bad. 


hi to everyone else....catch up later. xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick few qns from me. Has anybody been put on prednisolone?? I went today 2 pick up my prescription and to my shock Dr Marco had said i will be on it until 13weeks of pregnancy and clexane until 20 weeks!!!! I'm ok about the clexane. But i'm so scared about the prednisolone! I'm worried about what it will make me turn into? FAT? HAIRY? i know i must sound very vain, but i cant help worry about this. I was in tears to DH and he was like.... "lets just not do tx" he said he does not want me 2 do anything that i dont feel happy 2 do. The thing is i know if i dont do  it i will never forgive myself. But i know if i go on these drugs and turn into a BIG FAT hairy monkey and then with a BFN I will feel so so so so minging and depressed!

If any1 has had experience of this drug could you please give me some info. 

Thanks 

Berry xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey ladies

how are we all this monday morning 

Aiky - I'm so sorry you've had this added stress and upset after all you've been through, I really hope & pray that todays scan brings some good news, I'll check back later but I'm thinking of you lots   

snzk - sent you a wee PM hunni 

may - what you're doing is a wonderful thing, hope it all goes well & has a happy ending 

whippet - CONGRATULATIONS  I'm soooooooooo pleased for you & twins as well WOW!!!!! You're gonna be one busy busy lady  Glad its all going well & I hope you're keeping ok?  Of course you can post on here, your support when I had my previous TX's was fab & we're all in the same boat whether its try for no.1 or 2 or 3 etc etc so get posting mrs!!!! well done 

hollie - I think they recommend at least one normal AF after the BFN's AF before starting again. Between my first and 2nd TX I waited 2mths & got going again & in a way I now kinda feel I rushed into it a bit. I wish I'd maybe given myself a bit longer between cycles to recover both physically & emotionally. Speak to the clinic & do whatever you feel is right, good luck next time 

lorna - hope you got on ok this morn at GCRM, when will you get bloods back? Hope it all goes ahead soon  I'm keeping really good thanks  Was at the game yest but couldnt really relax as was paranoid bumper would get dunted etc plus an idiot beside us let off a flare  poor wee thing mustve wondered what was going on bless him/her  Result was not good 

claire - keep that PMA going hunni  the last week is always a killer & the hormones are flying all over so its all normal, dont you be stressing  Are you using Crinone Gel or the Cyclogest pessaries? When I was using the crinone gel I had a wiers pluggy thing come out as well, I can only describe it as being a bit like clumpy paper mache  Keep the PMA going & I'll send you some extra booster & prayers          

DQ - not been to Pure Spa but always look up at it as I pass by at silverburn. A wee pamper session will be fab wherever you go!!  I've been to the spa at Bowfield Country Club a few times and also the spa at Mar Hall near where I live but I also find the beauty therapist at the local hairdresser is fab!!! what you thinking about getting done?

sasha - anything exciting happening with you luv?

berry - havent been on that drug but I'm sure I've seen it mentioned on other threads on here so do a wee search & see what folk have said. Try a general google on it as well. I have to say I'd trust Marco 100% and do whatever he recommends, I'm sure it'll all be worth it. How is DH's feet?

well I'd a good weekend (apart from the football ) lots of Xfactor, Strictly, Chinese takeaway and a pram purchase so all in all good weekend 

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Berry,
Please dont stress about the prednisolone. I'm sure you are on a very low doze of this so there is nothing to worry about. I normally take this for my asthma on a 40mg doze which is 8 tablets and I dont have a moustache and didn't become fat. Do you know the doze? I would have thought possibly 5mg or something. 

xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Snzk - How are yo doing today?

May - Good luck for tomorrow, hope things become clearer for you after IM's EC.

Whippet - Any one who has been there and done that (so to speak) is like gold for people like me. Plus you are lovely, so you are welcome anytime. xxx

Mrs R - I am on the Crimone Pessaries and from what i have read yesterday online, seems to be effecting people quite badly. Awesome, what pram did you choose? I know how crap were Celtic? I was so surprised. Still think they will win the league tho. xx

I called the GCRM this morning about my pains, as i was crying with pain last night with them. Very like contractions and only when i moved.
Was told this was a good sign and i was to take paracetamels and see how i am. I felt a bit better this morning anyway, and millions better after pain killers. So am pleased. She said i was to keep mobile as long as i am not in any pain. She said i could go in and test early if i feel dreadful due to when i got my HCG shot. But i am happy to wait. unless i get worse again.  

Back on the Rollercoster!!! 


Feel so much better knowning i am back in with a chance. I really thought it was all over for me.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R- thanks for the reply. DH feet seams to be getting a bit better but still sore. xxx

Snzk- Thanks for the  reply & info. It is 10mg a day. Is that a lot??  see.... i already have a moustache!!! so maybe i will end up with a beard, i was crying to dh and saying that i was gonna end up looking like that woman that was in the athletics!  dont laugh!   lol xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Berry - I found this babes, dunno if it is the same stuff. Hope it helps. xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208936.0;topicseen


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Berry,

I don't normally post on this thread, but I take prednisolone daily for my arthritis and have been for about 2 years now. 10mg a day. I can honestly say no weight gain or hairyness (well no more than usual...I'm a curly Sue!).

I think there are too many scary steriod stories out there but that will be the massive doses folks are taken for body building etc

I've just had my 3rd failed treatment (yesterday) and believe me, I would quite happily be sporting a handlebar moustache for the next 9 months if it had meant changing the outcome ! 

M


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Minniemouse-   i'm so sorry about ur outcome. Take care   Thank you for the info. xxx

Claire - thanks for the link, i'll have a wee look now. I'm so glad that GCRM put ur mind at rest! Now chill out and put ur feet up!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry - you'll be fine, good luck with the new drugs, hope they work their magic for you 

claire - Its all sounding good hunni, stay focused & strong    I've gone for the iCandy Apple special edition.....links to pics if you want a nosey......

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x252/angierey1/pram.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x252/angierey1/pram4.jpg

hope these links work ........celtic were truly awful  I was bag of nerves at game, poss wasnt a good idea to go whilst sporting a wee 'bumper' 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Well am sorry but am the bearer of bad news.  No good at the scan today.  They were both no good.

I am booked into Hospital on Wednesday to pass them.

Just cant believe this has happened AGAIN!! I must have done something really bad in my previous life!!!!!
Will come back on and read how you all doing later.

Love axxxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

I am so sorry Aiky. 

May
Xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Alky - Don't think like that. I felt like that when i had cancer, and it does you no good. Wishing you all best in the world. really really devestated for you! Much love xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

alky-      i'm so sorry. It is the worst feeling in the world. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky I'm so so sorry, I was really   it was going to be different.
My heart goes out to you hunni, this is so awful after everything that has happened before
dont know what else to say as I know no words will make you feel better 

Thinking of you lots & saying   for your little angels


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Aiky, I am so so sorry...    . Please don't think you have done wrong, like Claire, i felt like that too and to an extent, still do, but you deserve to be pregnant just like everyone does. I am so sorry, there are no words to say that will make you feel better.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Aiky I'm so so sorry to hear your news   , I know words are no good just now but I really am sorry and hope that you are as good as can be expected given the circumstances.

Take care
Lorna
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Aiky...so very sorry to hear your news   Hope you and dh stay close and share lots of cuddles. Thinking of you both


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Whippet:  You must keep on posting here, your words were so kind and sensitive.  Congratulations by the way  , you are as entitled as anybody to want to complete your family, and as others have said you give us all hope on this horrible rollercoaster.

Lorraine: Hope your doing ok  , 
Pat did reassure me today and bloods came back as 'spot on' so it's all go this week.  

Mrs R: Got on fine apart from being up at 6.00 for a drive to glasgow then working all day - but hey ho needs must.  .  As I said to Lorraine everything going to plan, but then it always does at this stage!
5 emmbies to be thawed on thursday, hopefully putting 3 back in on friday.
How's this for spooky: last FET was first of 2 additional in-service days for new curriculum - this one falls on 2nd one.  And if i've done my sums right OTD will land on what would be my mum and dads 46th wedding anniversary!

May: hope all goes well for ec collection tomorrow, we might have et on same day 

hope everyone else is doing well
lorna
xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Well girlies just a wee post from me to say that I'm taking a break from the site for the next couple of months 
I want to have some 'normal' time back for me and hubby before we start the rollercoaster of tx   
I know it sounds selfish but I need to concentrate on getting my mind and body ready for this, coz I think it's going to be harder than I first thought    
I wish you all the very best for the next couple of months and perhaps I'll be back on to see some good news from you all before the year is out. 

      

luv sasha


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, im so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh              

My heart goes out to you, please dont think like that, you have done nothing wrong you are a good person      

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning everyone

what a rotten sleep I had last night  went to bed at 10.30pm, woke up at 12.45am for loo then couldnt get back to sleep. Then seemed to be wakened every hour or so  I usually like sleeping on my tum but this is obviously now uncomfortable so I'm wakening up when I try to turn onto tum  was shattered this morn but I know if I go for a wee nap during the day I'll prob not sleep tonight.....ahh the joys eh!!!!

whats everyone up to today?

I'm going for a wee nosey at the shops this afternoon, would quite like a wee pair of comfy flat pumps as I think with this weather I've just about had it with my flip flops  Making DH a nice steak dinner tonight as he's really busy at work & it'll cheer him up 

Aiky - cant stop thinking about you hunni & how bloody damn unfair this journey has been for you  I'll say a wee   that all goes ok tomorrow, I can only imagine how horrible this time is & how sad tomorrow will be 

sasha - PM'd you, we'll hear from you when you are ready but please know we're all behind you 100% for your upcoming TX 

lorna - glad its all going well & I'm sending the embies lots of   for the big defrost on thurs. Hopefully on fri you'll be reunited for the long term 

claire - hope you're doing good hunni    

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Alky - Thinking of you. Hope tomorrow goes as well as it can. xxx

Mrs R - Sorry you never had a good sleep. I was the same. Nightmares and really hot, then really cold. The joys of drugs eh. 

Sasha - As Mrs R said, we are all here for you when you feel ready. Hope you have a few months of relaxing ahead of you. xxx

Dancing Queen - How are you babes?

Well i am finding things insane tbh. Only a few days left to go till OTD. Have had just about all of the side effects from the Crimone. Been dizzy, sick and hot and cold this morning already. Different from yesterday. Wonder what joys will be in store for me tomorrow.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
mrs r - sorry to hear you had a bad sleep last night, hope you manage to stay awake today and then get good night tonight. I think it must be in the air, I was up at a crazy hour also, but you know how I'm in the wide awake club anyway...nothing new there...haha...  

claire - not long til OTD. I am sure you are  , the 2ww is such a horrible time.   that everything goes okay for you.  

Aiky...sending you some    

Sasha - I've emailed you...enjoy some time out before tx.    

Lorna - hope everything is going okay for you and you will reunited with your frosties soon. Are you going to Pascal still ?? will be thinking about you, hope everything goes to plan for friday.  

May - how are you? hope EC goes okay... 

DQ - how are you? hope you are recovering well.

sending lots of   to everyone....

me, well, nothing new to report. concentrating on going away for a week in November, getting my big 40 out the way then it'll be christmas so I guess lots to keep my mind occupied. Not shouting or throwing anything at DP so that's an improvement...lol.... will feel more relieved after our review so just a few weeks to wait now.

xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - Good luck for your review honey. Hope that helps! It is good you have things to look forward too. Been thinking about you. Hope you are as good as can be expected. xx

I feel ok actually, now that i have the pains under control.  Trying not to think to much. My next door neighbor is due any minute, so i hope i can't hear her wee one crying in the night (if i get a BFN). Would be hard going.


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Am doing okay thanks.  Started bleeding again today.  Had stopped on Saturday and I needed to go for a bit of food shopping to last over the next few days.

Was that paranoid that they were going to come away, had to get my mother in law to come with me.  Just gettig everything sorted to take, then going to chill out.

You know I'm 38 years old and my mum and dad are in South of France and I havent told them anything yet (they know I was pregnant though) and you know all I want - is my mum!!!

Not long till Saturday though when they come home.  Just wanted them to enjoy their holiday first.

Mrs R - I just bought myself another pair of pumps - really comfy.  Hope you get better nights sleep.

Hi everyone else.  I am keeping up to date with you all but just dont have a mindspan to remember everything!!

speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaww Alky. I understand that you need your mum. I understand why you would want them to have a nice holiday. Are they back soon? Can't understand how you must be feeling. I had a miscarriage before and it was the single worse day of my life. The most underrated this in the world. I am thinking about you so much. Much love xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey, sending you massive                        

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Aiky-  So sorry to read your news.    

Thinking of you

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

checking by to see how you all are, I'm heading off to work very soon & I'll be stuck there til 6pm 
Got a much better sleep thankfully last night, from about 11.30pm til 7am  so I'm feeling all energised today 

Not a very productive day at the shops, bought nowt!  Did see nice wee flat shoes in River Island so may go back for them 

Aiky - its awful that you're having to go through all this & even worse that you're doing it without your mum being around, not long til she's back & I'm sure just a big hug & cry with her will help. Its so lovely of you to let your parents enjoy their hols when really you could do with their words of support, you're a star hunni. Glad your MIL is around & I'm sure your DH is looking after you. I'll be thinking of you lots today & we'll hear from you again when you're feeling up to it, big hugs  

snzk - where you thinking of going in November?? somewhere sunny I hope  Are you doing anything nice to celebrate the big 40?

claire - you're almost there hunni, hormones & drugs are evil things  but your doing a brilliant job!! are you testing in the morning or waiting for clinic to give you the results good luck sweetie  

better go beautify myself 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs R - Glad you got a better sleep. I am not (i dont think..lol) going to test myself. Don't think i would trust the answer until the confirmed it. But i am the most impatient person in the world, so might change my mind. Could the HCG still be in my body on the OTD and be picked up by a pee stick? 

I had my bengal kitten cuddle in with me last night. Who likes to push you out of the bed, she is so little and still wants to lie horizontally in the bed. We woke up on the edge of our king sized bed..lol. Then our older kitten came into bed and her purr is so loud you can't sleep. Joys.. Least it is giving me loads of practice for when baba's come along..lol.

Alky - Thinking about you today. xx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Aiky thinking of you today 

Mrs R glad you got some more sleep. Lots of people rave about those dream genie pillows (never tried them myself).

Claire no HCG shouldnt be in your system anymore POAS i would have done it well before now  "_After such an injection, the level of hCG in the body will fall by half every 36 hours. This means that after an injection of 5,000 units of hCG, enough hormone will remain in the body to show up as a positive reading on most pregnancy tests for eight to 10 days, and a 10,000-unit dose of hCG can trigger a positive test result for a day or two longer than that. Therefore, if a low-level positive result on a pregnancy test is seen during the 10-11 days after injection, the test may be measuring falling levels from the injection and not signs of a pregnancy. It is impossible to say where the hCG being measured comes from."

"If, after 12 days, a pregnancy test is positive, quantitative measurements of hCG in the blood, obtained 48 hours apart, can verify whether the positive pregnancy test indicates a "real" pregnancy, and not just a false indication of pregnancy based on the remnants of the injected [email protected] _ total health website

Me -            IM got 5 eggs retrieved yesterday, 4 had some lab lovin and only 1 has fertilized. Going to GCRM tomorrow afternoon to get it transferred. Just all feeling a bit  at the moment cos this is the 2nd time eggs have been retrieved and both times we have only had 1 embryo. IPs cant really afford to do anymore. 17000 pounds later to only get 2 embies one that didnt stick is quite gutting really.

Love to you all

May
Xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for that May. Don't think i would 100% trust the test now after hearing some people's stories. So as much as it pains me to say it, i will just have to wait. 

Anyone know when the GCRM call you back with the result? 

So sorry hear things didn't go as well as you had hoped at EC. But we got 7 eggs and only one fertilized too. We are in the same boat. So fingers crossed it works for both of us!! xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
Claire - hope you are not going too  . Not long to go until OTD now. I had my blood test at 7.45am at GCRM and Pat phoned at 4pm with the result.... was a long day !!!!  

May - sorry to hear about EC. I know, it is so unfair. I still cannot undertand it and feel the same frustration. Out of 15 eggs, I had a SET out of 8 eggs, then 2 transferred out of 8 eggs and nothing frozen out of both cycles.... the stress of not being able to afford it again doesn't help.     ET goes okay and it's the one...    

Mrs R - glad to hear you had a better sleep last night. we are going to Aviemore in November...not expecting much sun...but praying for snow... . we can't afford to go abroad now, so settling for a log cabin outside Aviemore in the middle of a forrest. We take the dogs with us too so no kennel expenses either. We go there once a year normally in january but felt we could do with it sooner. My cancer means I have to wear total block all year round so we don't go many holidays to hot places. So, good for you getting your pram. I'm sure you will be excited to get started on the nursery too. Hope you aren't too busy at work today...least after a good nights sleep you won't nod off.  ..  .. not doing anything elaborate at becoming 40....maybe a nice dinner with some family but warned them all I dont' want a surprise party of any shape or form.... xxx

Aiky...I Pm'd you but just want to say...thinking about you today...   

Lorna - how are you?

Hi to everyone else..... take care and catch up soon.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Snzk - OMG that is so bloody cruel. I hope they don't drag the convo out. want it to be over and done with straightaway. I really want to POAS now. Not going to, but the urge is starting to creep in.

Aaww Aviemore is awesome. Sure you will all have a great time.

xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi ladies, no personals as i have missed pages and need to catch up on everything

Claire, just to say my period came in the middle of the night, as we had the trigger shot within half an hour of each other then i think its a really good sign thats yours hasnt came. Good Luck xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.

Well went into Hospital at 9.30am this morning and thats me just out.  After pessaries, various pills, I have been bleeding but I have still not passed the beanies.

I have now been sent home to "pass them".  Asked when that could be and the Nurse said "just depends.

Bloody hell, really thought everything would be over and done with today.

Gan to need to go to my bed and hope tomorrow is a better day.

SNZK - thanks for your PM.  Sorry not got back yet.

Speak tomorrow.  Love axxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi Aiky.... so sorry it has been such a tough day for you and still is.... sending you big       
take care....xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aiky- The exact same thing happened to me. I did pass at home, it was very traumatic... take care and make sure ur DH is with you all night. If you do pass anything make sure u keep it in a little bag or something (i know its not very nice) but i was gonna flush it and dh made me keep it and take to hospital nxt day... just as well i did. 

Take care, thinking of you. 

Berry xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Started bleeding tonight with really sore period pains. So that's that then.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

oh claire...i am so sorry to read your post.   ...


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Claire. thinking of you and DH

May
Xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aw Claire, big hugs to you and dh. Really sad for you hun, really thought it was going to work for you this time xxx

Aicky How are you feeling now hun? That must be horribe that you got to wait it out, when i had mine it was d&c so it was over before leaving the hospital thankfully  - but nothing felt worse than wakening up to the horrible empty feeling of your lost baby. I get sad just thinking of it

As for me, got my period 14 days exactly after trigger but very sore, ate 3 bars of chocolate and a hot chocolate to try and ease the pain lol, got a heat pad on now and just going to bed, just wanted to get to bed all day. Trying to book a holiday providing i get a passport in 1 day, just hope they accept it im now worrying as just noticed a bit of side fringe covering my eye but hopefully it will be fine lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Claire- i'm so sorry hun. Take care and keep stong.      Thinking of you and DH xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Claire - so sorry hun - thinking of you.

Love axxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, thinking of you      

Claire im so sorry, take care, thinking of you   

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky what a hellish time you are having words fail me    just so cruel  

Claire are you sure its heavy enough to be a period , still hoping you not out yet 

Dancing Queen how you doing honey you feeling bit better now? When you having FET?

Lorraine how are you doing honey? Aviemore sounds lovely hope you get lots of snow for you both and of course the dogs  

Mrs R well done on buying your pram its such a hard decision to make. Are you going for a moses basket or swinging crib?

May how you doing?

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Claire, sending you a massive      

Dancingqueen massive    to you too  

Aiky, after all that you have gone through I think that you are an amazing women and really feel you deserve to reach your dream  

Thinking of all you ladies as your go on your journeys, I cant tell you how I count my blessings, but too know that my journey was hard and long, but again without the help of all FF'rs my journey would probably ended before it began.  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky & Claire.....what a tough time for both of you 
I'm so sorry you're both having to go through such rotten bad luck  

Thinking of you both 

Sorry for no other personals but hello & hugs to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aiky & Claire: I can only echo what everyone else has said.  So very sorry what you both are going through  ,  this rollercoaster is just so unfair and none of us deserve to go through this much heartache.  look after yourselves. and sending  you both massive        .

Mrs R: Hope you are keeping well, any shopping sprees planned for this weekend?  Fell out with DSS last night cos he was so blase about flare last week at footie - boy did I give him what for      , 15 he's a cheeky wee git at times, but love him all the same.

Lorraine:  sent you a pm at last, but forgot to say - Aviemore sounds fab,  try and book a wee spa day just for you - you deserve it. 

May: Hope the transfer went well today.  I know you'll be sick of hearing it, but it does just take one.  My nephew will be 13 in december and he was the one and only embryo (from 1 egg) that my sister had transferred all them years ago, sending you lots of       and   and sticky vibes.

Dancingqueen: How are you?

Well transfer is scheduled for tomorrow at 3pm (after some toing and froing with phone calls today)  All 5 embryos survived thaw and if we are lucky enough to have 3 survive overnight then they will be transferred.  We do seem to respond well up to this point but it's the next bit of implanting that has us stumped, heres hoping this one is different.  Quite relaxed about this one, have attitude (at the moment) that I am just 'using up' embryos but this I know is just a coping ploy on my part and once they are back inside me I won't be quite so relaxed - withing days I will be a complete      so make the most of relaxed me while you can lol.

take care
lorna
xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Girls....its friday morning so that means its almost the weekend   

whats on everyones agenda??  

I'm off food shopping today & then a quiet night in with DH, watching last part of criminal justice. 
Tomorrow I'm going out for lunch with DH & then collecting my aunt from prestwick airport   
Sunday we're out with the inlaws to look at the nursery furniture etc & I'm getting a meal out then as well  just as well I'm eating for two  

lorna - hope all embies have made it through the night  Good luck for 3pm today  I like your way of thinking that you're using up some frosties & not getting too stressed etc Keeping everything crossed for you   

bev - hows things

whippet - how you doing luv? I'm prob gonna have a moses basket, prob we have is that due to layout of our bedroom no way a cot will fit in & I'm not overly keen on the cribs. I've saw a gorgeous Wicker moses basket online thats more robust & a bit bigger than the maize ones so we're poss gonna get that. Bumper will need to go into cot in his/her own room once the basket is outgrown 

DQ - hope that nasty AF has eased off a bit! Where you thinking for a holiday?

may - how have things gone? been thinking of you  Hope ET went ahead & that one precious embie is snuggling in now   

aiky - you're being so brave & strong through all this  Is DH off work? sending you loads of luv

claire - are you ok sweetie?? 

snzk - a log cabin & some snow sounds just amazing, very romantic  Hope it all goes to plan as you desreve a nice wee break 

well I better go & get out of my PJ's 
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just a quickie.... 


Thanks so much for all your wishes.

I feel ok, i must admit to feeling that it was a slim chance of it working, when we only had one fertilized. Even tho we replaced a singe Embryo.  It does feel a little bit like a MC. I knew it was fine going in and all that.

Now that the pain of AF starting has faded and after many tears, i do feel upbeat.

We are going to try again in December (ish) this time using ICSI. If this doesn't work. Then i might throw in the towel. we are looking at the adoption route anyway, as i want to be a mum, and that comes in loads of forms. 


Thanks so much for all your support and help.

Roll on December! Woop Woop! xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

claire - so gad you've posted, I was worrying about you 
you def need to take some time to get over this, its such a difficult thing to get your head round. A few months of 'normality' will do you the world of good. I really feel between our 1st & 2nd ICSI we didnt give ourselves enough time to heal both emotionally & physically. Between our 2nd & 3rd TX we waited about 10mths & it gave me time to gain courage, strength & to refocus. Maybe trying ICSI will do the trick  You know we're all here for you

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya girls

Sorry i am so tired so will do personals tomorrow.

Transfer went well, Chris said it was a grade one 4 cell embryo OTD is 21st Oct. Have to get someone to take my blood and send it down to them.

Just have to find my PMA now, anyone seen it?

May
Xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

hope your all well and having a good weekend.

Like May will do personals later,

Just wanted to let you all know that 3 embies were transferred today,  feeling quite positive just now but sure that will all change   
Been here too many time before to kid myself so will have to wait and see what each day brings.
OTD 22.10.09 - May we can go loopy together lol.

xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck to those on the dreaded 2ww  

Claire so sorry it wasnt different for you this time  

Mrs R I didnt realise what fantstic taste you had chosing the zeddy and parsnip range   yip you guessed it thats how Margarets nursery is done out its lovelyand very unisex, happy shopping. We had the moses basket in zeddy and parsnip too just to complete the look and she was 5 months before she outgrew it. Like you at that point we put her in her own room in her big cot.

I am doing ok really nauseated 23 out of 24 hours and shattered most of the time but its still early days so know it will get better and still so grateful to be in this position.
Hope all have a good weekend I go back to work the week after next cant say looking forward to it but needs must and all that.

whippet x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Quickie from me

Lorma/May - good luck on 2WW

Claire - how you feeling hun.

Hi everyone else.Just updating you on my saga.

Well after a terrible night on thursday night I rang the Hospital to explain how sore I was and that "they" still hadnt passed and was this normal after 2 days of pain.  They told me to go in for a scan at 11 yesterday.  Had scan and they sent me straightaway to Theatre to remove them.

Stayed in Hospital last night after having a high temperature.  Feeling 100 times better today (albeit a bit tender) but nothing like I was.

Been sent home with antiobtics for a week but I should soon be on the road to recovery and no doubt "starting the process again"LOL.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aiky- i'm so sorry hun. Hope u start feeling bk 2 yourself again soon. When i had a mc i went for medical management too. I had 2 wait 3 weeks for if here in edinburgh.... it really messed me up in the head. As soon as it was over, i felt like  a new person. Take care xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

monday morning already .........weekends go waaaaaay too quickly 

Did you all have a good few days??

well I've had a brill weekend......
1. Got a new car ordered for me 
2. Collected my aunt from the airport who is home from spain for a week 
3. Went with my inlaws to see the nursery stuff & we'll be ordering it all at end of Oct
4. Had a lovely sunday dinner out 

gutted its monday  
on a positive note I am going to my Grans for lunch where my aunt is doing spanish tapas, roll on 1.30pm 

Aiky - you've been so brave hunni & I really admire how you are handling and coping with this  make sure you're getting spoiled & looked after as you deserve a bit of TLC  Hopefully now that they have intervened you'll be feeling better every day. I'm keeping you in my   cos your time has gotta be soon 

whippet - so sorry you're feeling so sicky, its not a nice feeling. Hopefully it'll pass once your into the 2nd trimester  Zeddy & Parsnip is just so cute isnt it!! Its on 20% off at M&P's the now so I may need restrained  make the most of your week off 

lorna - well done on 3 embies being transferred  thats fab!!!! Focus on 100% PMA all the way & try to take things as easy as possible. I'm rooting for you & I'll send you some extra   &   Good luck

may - thats good ET went ahead, sending that special little embie lots of sticky dust!! Good luck for the 2ww, hoep you & Lorna are celebrating together   

claire - hope you'd a nice weekend and got spoiled and pampered 

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Mrs R- you sound like ur weekend was fab!! where r u gettin ur nursary furniture from? I love looking @ baby things online, is there something wrong with me? lol My DH thinks i'm   I just like to think well in advance lol xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Its awful quiet on here.

Aiky - how are you feeling?  

Claire - how are you aswell?  

DQ - hope you are all back to normal now, have you spoken to the clinic yet?

snzk - How are you?   have you had your review yet?

Whippet - hows the sickness? have you tried the seabands?

Mrs R - What kind of car have you ordered? Hope you enjoyed your tapas

Lorna - are you   yet? i am slowly getting there. i am so proud of myself though as i have resisted the calls of the evil pee sticks so far  

Berry - you getting excited?

Everyone else if forgotten Hi and  

Me - I dont think its worked   its only 6dpt! I have really sore boobs but thats just the progesterone and i have some pains in my tummy today but i suffer from IBS and it feels like that. But have been having crampy feelings in my back.

May
Xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Maymcg- i'm excited but really scared at the same time. For the 1st time i'm just so worried that this wont work.... only time will tell. Ohh pains in the back is what i had when i got my BFP. Keep up the good energy, best of luck xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

got another day off today.....wonder what mischief I can get up to??   Think I may have to go shopping with my mum & aunt 

berry - I'm getting my nursery stuff from Mamas & Papas, thats good you're getting all prepped, nothing like PMA to give you a boost prior to TX. Hopefully you'll be buying things for real very soon 

ceri - hello & lovely of you to pop in & check on us all 

may - its waaaaaaaaaay too early to be thinking its not worked so get that PMA firmly back girl....or else  I'll send you some extra  ,   &   to help you on your way!!!  I've managed to get a cracking deal on a new Mercedes B Class Sport Car.....looks fab & cant wait til I get it towards end of the month 

Lorna - hows you doing my lovely   

hello to everyone else 
Mrs r xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Argh just lost a hugh post - will try again   

May:  I'm not too bad thanks trying not to go too   , hardly moved from the couch since Friday, but as it's the October break I'm not feeling too guilty.  It's far too early to tell and the 2ww is hellish for playing horrible mind games with you.  .  I test on the 22nd but my period is due on the tuesday so reckon I will know by then as I am only on clexane and steriods so nothing that will hold back period.  Hope your baring up.  Here's hoping that we both have good new together. xx

Mrs R:  I doing ok thanks, I always find the first week ok but next week will be hell,   .  Marco did the transfer this time and I have to say his approach was different than the nurses,  much gentler and calmer, he also scanned first so hoping he has the magic touch.   .  Your new car sounds lovely, I was looking for a smaller one a couple of months ago but have decided to wait til new year,\maybe I will need to keep bigger car after all  . Oh and tapas made for you and lovely meals out - a women after my own heart.  When's your next scan / midwife appointment due?  xxxx

Lorraine: How are you coping?  thinking of you lots. xxx 

Aiky: Hope you are keeping better physically anyway,  mentally will take longer,  You take care and look after yourself. xxx 

Berry:  Good luck with your tx, hope it all goes to plan.  xxx will look forward to hearing all about it. 

Whippet:  Hope the sickness wears off soon. xx .


Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been in touch for a while - I just don't know where the time goes these days.  Life is so hectic when there 3 of you.  I'm not complaining 'cos it's really quite special but by jings the time flies by.  

Aikey - hun I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out this time.  I'm send you lots of   and  .  It's really not fair.

Mrs R - nursery shopping!!!!!!  I remember it well.  Couldn't make up my mind what to do and it didn't help when we didn't know it was a boy for so long.  Mind you his room's not finished yet and is unfortunately becoming a bit of a storeroom at the moment.  He's also decided to take up residence in our bed from a 3am onwards just now.  He's started teething and I'm up at least once an hour looking for the dummy he's spat out.  Makes for a long night but the smiles you get in the morning more than make up for it.  Kieran only lasted 3 months in his moses basket and is now in his cot (well some of the night anyway).  Even his pram is getting a bit of a tight fit.

Whippet - what lovely news, double trouble this time.  You've got your work cut out for you but what fun you'll have watching them all grow up together.

May - don't you give up hope.  Each 2WW I had I has similar symptoms to you and after 3 BFN I got my BFP.  Stay positive.      .

Haven't caught up with everyone else's news yet but will try my best.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

working today so I'll try & keep this short & sweet ........Cant really complain as I was off Mon & Tues   
My work is a bit mad just now as there is a lot of department changes & redundancies & all us sessional tutors were meant to be having our contracts terminated.......however......I now have a new boss who I'm meeting today for 1st time & she says that the council still need the sessional tutors after all so our jobs won't be disappearing .....all a bit in limbo  so hopefully todays meeting will make things a bit clearer   
Tonight I'm off round to my M&D's for a big family dinner since my aunt is home, looking forward to a night off from the cooking   

How is everyone?

Lil - its lovely to hear from you mrs. Wow cant believe Kieran is over 3mths already, the weeks ain't half flying by! I can imagine how hetic life will be now but I'm sure its so rewarding & I bet his smiles just melt your heart  We've decided not to find out bumpers flavour so nursery has to be unisex. Hoping we'll get it all done & ready for Xmas time  so glad all is going well for you hunni  hugs to you & Kieran  

lorna - I like the fact you've not done much at all since ET  good stuff, keep that going  I hope Marco indeed has the magic touch  & had stiicky fingers .....that actually sounds a bit wrong doesnt it but you know what I mean  Thinking of you loads & sending more   &   your way!!!!!

may - hope you're feeling more positive  good luck     

aiky - how are you sweetie? 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for your well wishes.

Am feeling 100 times better thanks.  Saturday got out the Hospital and Sunday/Monday bit tender but fine now.

Need to think positive and will be going back for FET again hopefully in December.  We have 4 frozen (in one vial) left from this shot, so they are going to take these 4 to day 5 transfer and see how we get on with that.

If that doesnt work, we will go back for another fresh IVF - hopefully not get OHSS this time and be able to put 2 "fresh" ones in.

I wish you all the best of luck wherever you are in your treatment.  I will be popping on to see how you all doing but wont be on every day.

Thanks for being the bestest FF's ever   

Love axxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just a quicky from me as i am in soooo much pain. I got AF today and it is really heavy and really painful. Is this normal following  norethstrone pills?? 

ohhhh the pain! 

xx
x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear your in so much pain Berry,  Can't advise as not been on norethstrone but sure clinic will reassure you.

Mrs R: Hope your new boss had good news for you.


How is everyone else, it;s been very quiet on here.

Me not really sure how I'm feeling,    not any different beginning to loss all hope again.  Some niggles and not feeling great, but that can all be signs of AF arriving, it's due to arrive tuesday so hoping it stays away  .  trying to get my head around the fact that if it is negative again how I'll be cos it will definately be end of road no ifs no buts.  To make matters worse my cousin who lives in NY has announced he is gboing to be a father for the first time,  he's only a year younger than me , minted, retired, travelled all over (but can;t make his own family members funerals) even though he was watching scotland play a few days later in europe somewhere  .  He got married in May and our invites said Lorna and partner and my sisters: susan, william and child!!! even though my nephew is 12 you'd think he'd know names by now.  Then 2 months after his marriage they are pregnant.  To say I'm jealous as hell is an understatement he's sooo selfish but everything just falls into his lap or so it seems to me!!!!
My friend has just had her 2nd baby, while I'm delighted for her (she really deserves her lovely family) I just can't bring myself to go and visit, I've bought a present but just keep looking at it and thinking it will need to go back cos she'll never fit it now.  My friend is lovely and knows about the treatment and has text a few time to ask after me etc so I feel really bad about how I feel,  god I feel such a cow.
Anyway away to see if I can find my pma in a bag of fruit or some brazil nuts  what a life eh 

Sorry for rant , hopefully be back in a more positve mood soon.

xxxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
been awol for a bit but still been checking to see how you are all doing.

Berry, hope you got some advice from the clinic and you are feeling better. 

Lorna, sorry to hear you are losing that PMA....here is some for you...    . I am sure your friend will understand so don't beat yourself up.   all goes good for you this time. 

Aiky, happy to read your post and pleased you are feeling better. 

May - hope you are okay and not going 2  ... 

Claire & DQ -how are you both?  

Mrs r - hope you got on okay with your new boss and enjoyed your family dinner... great to hear you and bumper and doing well.  

Whippet  - how are you??

xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Well we have just came back from our 20wk scan and everything was perfect but they said because of the position the baby was lying in they could not see the gender clearly, but they said if they had to guess they would say my  is actually a !!

Not that we are bothered either way but we paid £75 for a Babybond gender scan for this reason so we could start getting prepared and they said at the time they where 99% sure it was a boy, so i just called up Babybond and they said i have to go back tomorrow for a gender re-check, i personally think the NHS scan was wrong and it will still turn out to be a boy but i want to be 100% sure before i start buying anything, or we will have a girl dressed totally in blue for the first few months  

Tracyxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys
Just a quick one tonight as I'm still in training for when sleeping becomes an olympic sport.
We had a second scan today at 81/2 weeks- wee pumpkin has grown and is now 18mm (a real giant) the heartbeat was fine but the pictures were terrible as it was dancing around too much- which I'm taking as a good sign  
It means we can head off to Skye for our holiday and relax  

Hope you are all doing OK particularly those of you who have had a tough time lately and those in tx- thinking of you  

Take care all and will be back to catch up on your news soon
  
Kate


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya Girls

Sorry no personals yet but just to share my   with you all. IPs are totally amazed and cant quite believe it but i am so happy for them.

May
Xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Maymcg- Congratulations to all of you!!!!! Fansatic news!! xxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

maymcg, wow thats fantastic, well done and enjoy every moment   

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Firstly, May congratulations. xxx


Sorry no more personals, this one will be short.

Looks like it's game over for us, the witch reared her ugly head the morning, and it's early just like our last FET so not holding out any hope of it being late implantation etc, will phone GCRM in morning to see if they can test early cos don't fancy holding out to thursday.

Anyway thanks for all your support it really has made a differernce.
I'm absolutely delighted for all you ladies who have achieved your dreams.  Would be lying if I said I wasn't green with envy but know I can say that on here as you all have been through so much and have probably felt similar to me right now.  
I will follow your progress but probably won't post very much.
Take care, wishing you all the luck in the world and thanks again.
Lorna
xxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

oh Lorna i am so sorry, let us know what the clinic says.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

i really need some advice. I am on day 3 of stims and today i was to start my cetrotide injecton so i did this in the morning along with my menopur injection. Is this wrong? Are these injections ment to be 12 hours apart? can they b done in the morning? I'm sure the nurse said that it was ok..... ohh i'm all worried now! 

Berry xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

sorry I've not been around since last week but i've been loaded with the cold since thurs nite and been feeling miserable with it . As a result weekend was a washout & consisted of kleenex, vicks and crap tv in bed  Hopefully over the worst of it.....typical when I'm back at work tomorrow 

how is everyone?? 

Lorna - oh hunni I'm so sorry  you know where I am if you need a chat  did you ring GCRM

berry - sorry cant offer advice as not been on cetrotide, ring clinic if you're in doubt

may - brilliant news, congrats on your BFP!!!! Bet you're all thrilled!!!

fredlet - glad all was well with the scan, always a relief! Hope you're having a nice break away!!!

tracy - glad all was well with bubs at the 20wk scan but looks like a game of hide n seek in terms of determining the flavour! did you go back for a re-check on gender 

snzk - how are you hunni? I'm good thanks apart from being stuffed up!  Meeting with boss went ok thanks, she seems nice enough but time will tell 

aiky - good to read you're feeling bit better hunni & planning ahead  you're so brave n strong & you are gonna have your dream!!!!!     

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

May - Congrats...that's fab news....   

Lorna - emailed you already.... 

Kate - that's good your scan went well.  

sorry for anyone I've missed..... just would like to bid farewell to all you FF's. Thanks so much for your continued support during my icsi cycles. You all certainly stopped me going too  ..

I would like to wish everyone all the very best with whatever stage you are at and hope that your dreams come true.

take care all..... xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

snzk - you know where we all are if you ever need a chat etc hunni 
you take care


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya just on quickly to say im back my holiday and very refreshed lol. Really needed to get away as the IVF was such emotional pressure as well as the dissapointment of not getting to egg transfer etc. Still thinking of Jan/feb for FET, just going to shape up and loose weight in the meantime


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all well ive just had(yesterday another BFN) this time it was FET with what they said was fantastic embies, like thay said the last time and it was BFN, i emailed a clinic in sweeden last night as im not convinced with ninewells anymore, when i phoned anne yesterday she didnt even tell me what to do re medication, she just said oh sorry, you will have to wait till january, i said i didnt want to and i wanted another go in december and she said oh well we'll have to see we do close over the christmas period you know, i thought bugger you, im paying for this and i want the best treatment possible and the best attention possible so im totally wanting either a private clinic or go abroad to a great suces rate clinic, see what they say!! Any advice gratefully received!!   xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Quick qn about GCRM. Are u aloud to have DH come into your scan with u? I have my 1st scan on friday to see how my follices r coming along. 

Mich222- I'm sorry 2 hear about ur BFN   I seen u posting on the ERI thread but i thought i would reply here. I think GCRM r much MUCH better that ERI and i am just at the start of my tx with them. I have had 3 tx with ERI and i really wish we had went to GCRM from the start (i did want to but DH wanted to go 2 ERI as he felt it would b better for travel, now he does wish he had said ok to go for GCRM but ohh well.. better later than never) I dont know if GCRM r taking on any extra cycles now as they r closing for xmas. But they will be very quick in starting after Xmas i think. I hope i dont have 2 do any more tx but if i do i think i would be starting straight away again. I have been put on drugs with GCRM that i have never even heard of at ERI so i hope its a good sign. We'll see how it goes. I'm on day6 of stimms and to be honset i dont feel anything going on, i do think i am always like that... but the only diff with GCRM and ERI is that @ ERI u go for a scan every 2-3 days... i wont have had a scan until day 8 of stims at GCRM.. i'm a bit worried about that... but i trust GCRM they know what they r doing. I hope this helps xxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Berry55 Thank you so much for your help, what times your appointment? its defo what we are going to do now, ive got an appointment on Friday @ 10.30am with the DR(cant remember his name) the lady did her best to fit me in asap, think she could tell i may scream if i had to wait till after xmas   im going to sign consents to have my frosties courierd over to GCRM and they are hoping to get me started in Dec   i just feel that im a bit hooked now and wont give up till i get a huge massive BFP and a belly the size of a mountain!!
Hope your scan goes great and that you get your DH in to hold your hand, keep me updated on how your getting along and how your finding the tx, staff etc!! Wishing you loadsa luck for a massive BFP aswell  
Where are you from? I was a bit worried about the journey aswell, know the way 2 ninewells no probs but g'gow   ........ Sat nav job me thinks, my friends coming along as hubby working away. XX


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mich222- no problem   I'm from edinburgh. I was at the Royal Infirmary b4.... they were OK but we were paying fro tx so i expected it to be better.  My Scan is at 10.45 on friday. So i will prob see u there! I am the exact same... i'm hooked on tx. I had a m/c on my last tx and b4 i even had physically went through the m/c i was booked up for GCRM... some ppl might call it crazy.... but thats just me lol.. dunno if its a good thing or a bad thing. The staff at the GCRM r really lovely, i could even tell the diff from the receptionist... the 1 at ERI was rubbish! (no offence to any1!)   xxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Its not mad its how we deal with the negative stuff, im sorry to hear of your loss, its such a rollercoaster hey! I think when we get the bad stuff happen a way to block it or deal with it is to focus on the next, well thats me anyway, hopefully we wont need a next after this 1    yeah prob c you there, be good to put a face to the name hehe   
I felt a bit bad changing but like you say we are paying so want the best tx and staff possible coz its certainley not cheap!!   xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi ladies long time no chat!

We have moved further into scotland now and have just settled in. Josh is weaning so I have been mad busy. I am signed off work with PND and anxiety which is good and bad. Somedays I can't even be bothered to do anything but be with my boy!

Lots of new faces and lots of regulars (sorry I won't say old!)

Mrs R Glad your bump is doing well I have been keeping track since we were original cycle buds

Aiky So sorry to hear of your loss  

And i will read and catch up on everyone else


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

I know I said fairwell the other day but just wanted to let you know about our review which was today. Firstly, we went and did some me shopping...then to Piccolo Mondo for lunch. Was so scrummy !!!!

Anyway, Marco didn't back up anything that Pat told us. No mention of donor anything. He said there is no known reason as to why implantation failed and if we went for another cycle, he would consider daily injections during the 2ww to support implantation, he also said he would still use Menopur and wouldn't change to gonal F as Pat suggested. Left feeling upbeat and happy to have received answers to most of our questions.  He actually explained what Menopur was....do any of you know? I won't post what it is inase some of you are stimming....lol

So, our plan, we have to pay off the debt for the last 2 cycles so first and foremost that is our aim. Enjoy our break to Aviemore in November, have a gr8 40th and then relax over christmas. We will then reconsider a final final ICSI June/July next year. 

some personals....

berry - yes, DP can go in with you for your scan, he can then help by taking down the follie numbers. Good luck for tomorrow... 

dancing queen - glad to hear you are refreshed after your wee holiday...good luck for FET... 

mrs r - hope your cold is better. I'll PM you my rant over the weekend....lol.....  

take care all. xxxxx      to everyone and to all Ive missed.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

ahhh snzk that is so good to hear, i am so glad that you are going again.   Enjoy your trip up here and your 40th then you can be all refreshed and revived for your next go.

Hi everyone hope you are all okay and doing well.  

I got the phonecall from Pat today to say that the bloods have confirmed they pregnancy and i have to go for my scan on the 11th November. 

I wondered if you can answer a question for me? EC was on the 6th Oct, ET on the 8th, OTD the 21st. If i put those dates into a due date calander it tells me EDD is 29th June 10 but GCRM have given us a EDD of 25/26th June! I dont understand. Obviously EDD is just what it is and babes will arrive anytime it wants (just ask my DS2 who arrived at 28+5 gestation!) but i cant understand why its earlier.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Maymcg0 whooo hooo!!!!    can i ask do GCRM give u the blood result as in a yes or a no or do they give u what ur blood count was? I dont know about the EDD dates, i would go off the GCRM though xxxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya Berry

I find Pat quite scary so when she said that the bloods confirmed the pregnancy i didnt ask any more, if it had been Fiona or Kate i probably would have asked for a number! Such a chicken that i am!

I had phoned GCRM on Mon and told them that the pee stick was positive. 

May
Xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is good.
Lorraine glad to hear of postive review, not good when the clinic are contridicting each other though.  But I would totally trust what Marco says.  I had the clexane support the last twice although it didn't work have to say at least we gave it a good go.

Berry: hope the stimming is going well.

May: glad you got confirmation.

Well I went back to work today, not sure if I was ready but had to be done sometime.  headteacher great gave me a big hug.  My colleague (only 2 in school know)  was good but she's doing my head in tbh.  is it just me or is she insensitive:
before I went of she wished me luck - said she really wants to be an aunty (only known her since august) and not to let her down!!
then today big hugs etc.  Didn't even have jacket off and got all her moans!!  then when morning session was finished went to staff room we had no sooner sat down (after people asking after me, 'yes feeling better thanks!) she asks 'did I hear right is ..... pregrant is that why she's off,'  apparantely 1 of the teachers is pregrant but had a mc last year and that is why she is off, then she went on to discuss her age (a year younger than me) so you can imagine I just feel like running out but would be a bit obvious.  Just sat there thinking     you could have warned me when we were alone before I had to sit hear and listen to you annoucing it in staff room.  What do you think me over sensitive or just yet someone else who doesn't really get it.
sorry for rant but been sitting here on my own tonight feeling slightly sorry for myself and it was bugging me - oh and mil reckons a) you never know might just happen now your not trying  because b) maybe you were trying too hard - oh you don't say silly me!!! if only it was that easy eh girls.   

right am going before I depress everyone - thanks for 'listening'  

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lorna- ohh hun   your not being over sensitive at all. Thats actually really rude of her... well i think so anyway. What a [email protected]!! xxxx

well i have my 1st scan at GCRM tomorrow and i am so nervous!!! i cant even sleep! NNNEERRRVVOOUUSSSSSS    

I'll let u all know how it plans out. I just hope i have follices growing!!    xxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine so glad so seem to have gotbetter answers from Marco and I have to say it all sounds really positive. Looks like you have tons to look forward to before you cycle again and it will be round before you know it really pleased for you both   

Berry good luck today

Mrs R hope you feeling better, margaret has had same cold now since last saturday wee button has had little sleep or diet but is eating an thankfully she had the stores in place to afford a little weight loss  

Lorna people just dont think, when I said to my big boss 3 above me that i was starting treatment first time round she minded me that much earlier in her career she had been a family planning nure and had I tried different positions   at this point I gently had to say trust me when you reach IVF you have tried it all  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey chatty ladies 

Can you believe I still have this soddin' cold lingering  Feel alot better than I did at the weekend and start of the week but thats over a week I've been sniffy & fuzzy headed  Hope it b*ggars off soon!!!! Was at the docs this morn as well.....I've developed Rosacea on my face (seems to be common in pregnancy! ) Its red, itchy dry pathes on my cheeks, very attractive (not!!). Oh the joys, just need to grin & bear it as I wouldnt swap being preggers for anything 
On a cheerier note I've booked a hair appt for tomorrow to get highlights, cut & blow dry  
Not too much else planned for weekend.....strictly & Xfactor 

whats on everyones agenda? 

whippet - how is little Margaret now? hope she is on the mend?? How you feeling? Have you thought about whether to take the swine flu vaccine if its offered? I'm scared about it all 

berry - good luck for the scan today, hope you've got lots of nice juicy follies  Your DH is allowed in for the scan, Colette even had my DH writing down the no's & sizes  looking forward to hearing how you get on 

lorna - glad you've got the first few dys back at work over with. How rude & insensitive of your colleague though  I honestly nt think anyone unless they've had to deal with IVF etc personally truly understands the emotions & stresses of it all. I have to say I'd have had a quiet word aside with her afterwards to let her know just how insensitive she'd been  Def think you need a big glass of Vino tonight to welcome in the weekend  As for all the 'friendly' advice from folk meaning well.....sometimes you wish you could just say 'SHUT THE F**K UP PLEASE!!!!!!!' I lost count of the no. of times I was told "it'll happen when you're least expecting it" "stop wanting it so much" " try x, y & z" etc etc etc All you can do is adopt a secretky seething smile hunni 

May - so glad GCRM have confirmed it now & its all 'official'  Roll on hat scan eh  You take care in the meantime 

snzk - relied on the other thread luv, I'm liking your plans though & hope you do decide to give it another go next summer 

Junnie - hello stranger  Lovely to hear from you but not so good about the PND or anxiety  Hope you're doing ok & getting help and support. Your profile pic of little Joshua is just gorgeous  Cant believe he's 7mths already!!! What weird & wonderful food is he trying out? luv n hugs to you both 

mich - I really cant praise GCRM highly enough, you'll be in safe hands with them  Good luck with your appointment today. Who were you seeing? If its Marco Gaudoin he's a total gem 

DQ - glad you've had the benefit of your hols, keep us posted on whats next hunni 

where is everyone else hiding? 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wanted to update u all on my scan2day, it went ok. I also have to go bk on  monday for another scan and bloods. My Endometrium is 12.61 (nurse said it was good so i'm happy with that) I have 6 follices on right ( 16, 2x12,11,10 &9) + 9 small. On the left 4 follices (13,12,11 &10) + 4 small. It is a good few less than i have had on previous tx but GCRM did tell me that the menopur would do that. So i hope its all working the right way. The nurse said that its looking like EC will be wed/thurs for me but will find out for defo on monday. I got given my HCG to take home today too. Scan on monday is @ 11am. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well had my 1st meeting with marco at the GCRM, it was great, loved the feel of the place etc etc! Im getting my little frosties transferred over to them asap then in the meantime he thinks it would be good to have a few tests as he cant see any reason why IVF or the FET didnt work woth the quality of eggs put vack, he says that a woman(as im sure you all know) has natural killer cells, hes going to check these out and also when its tubal factors, our tubes have toxins in them and he says it could be the cause of that thats killing the poor wee embies, if the toxins are being released so either have them removed(as ive had lap n dye) or clipped, anyone had this done?? Also telling me what different drugs they use to help implantation, sounds really good and ive already, only after 1 meeting got alot of confidence in him, sooooo here goes, the balls rolling now. 

Mrs R you were so right, im glad ive made the change already, hes lovelly and really makes you feel at ease and tells you how it is and what they could do to help in a different way, i know he'l make this happen 4 us, got a good feeling, thanks for your reassurance about the GCRM, you were right! Hope your feeling better soon and hope the rosacea clears up, did you get stuff for it?? Like you say, who cares your preggers     



Good luck to everyone else whatever stage your at


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Berry thats good news for you, im glad alls going well, i dont know if that was you there or not but if it was HI!!! Has my little chinese foster girl with me and didnt really get a chance to blether as was sooo nervous aswell! Love that place though hehe    xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry - Im my humble opinion the results of your scan sound bloody great!!!!!  Just you wait til monday....its amazing how much the follies grow in a few dys & even the smaller ones will come on leaps n bounds. I think its all sounding very positive  Menopur is allegedly meant to help produce better quality embies so here's hoping it is indeed quality & not quantity but even so you've got a good few follies to reap eggies from  good luck for mon 

mich - thats great you got on good & were so impressed. Those little frosties will be well looked after by Marco & the team  Thats good he's also going to do so other tests as well, all info will help. keep us posted on whats what & I really hope Marco works his magic for you too  As for my Rosacea....they've given me a low dose hydrocortisone cream but I'm aprrehensive about using it. I'm not really one for pills n potions at the best of times so I'm trying to keep my face cool & moisturised & I'll see how I go over next few dys 

bye for now xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mich222- ohhh i seen the ur little girl, she is sooooooooo cute!!!! As soon as she came into the reception i was like '"AAAAAwwwwwwwww" to DH.  What girl were u? the long hair or short hair? i was looking but i was not sure.... maybe u felt my eys on u...  i was trying to think.... is that mich222! lol xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R baby still miserable I think you both have the same cold cause its a week tomorrow for her and she still full of it drinking but diet rubbish. As for the swine flu thing I know I will be offered it 2 fold as a nurse and pregnant. It really is a personal thing but for me we have decided against it as falling pregnant isnt exactly easy for us we have decided to take our chances what about you?

Its a quickie again folks cause she just so clingy wee mite.

whippet x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I join you all? 

I'm on my 2nd attempt at ICSI, just started D/R on Thursday 22nd.  Last time DH made up and gave me all my injections, this time round having to do it myself as off to Aberfeldy tommorrow for weekend and he won't be there to help.  Finding it OK though so far once I got over the initial nerves.

I'm on NHS funded treatment at RIE by the way.

Lisa


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl- welcome   nice to see u here!  I hope ur getting on ok. I do follow u still on ERI but i dont like to post to much in there as i'm a GCRM girl now. But as u  know i do love the thread, it has been my home for a year now  xxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha berry thats funny im sat here laughing to myself at the thought of us both like, mmm is that berry, mmm is that mich!!! im the 1 with the long hair, do you have short dark hair and were sat infront of the window with your dh? Yeah Katies a menace, got the look of cuteness but a rascal inside! weve had her since she was 3 months old and shes 3 now, just like ours, she goes to her mummy n daddys 1 night a week, thats for me to regain sanity  
Your getting on well with your tx journey im pleased for you, how you feeling about ec? How many embies you having put back, are you taking them 2 blast?xx

Mrs R know what you mean about the pills n potions, you will be especially cautious with being preggers   hoping it clears up soon though, fingers crossed xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mich22,

Yeah that was me. When u just wrote "short dark hair" i was like... nooooo then i relised i just got it cut (it used to be very long, i'm still getting used to it lol its weird) I'm having 2 embryos put bk, but not taking them to blast. GCRM wanted me to go for SET but due 2 my tx history i have said no to SET. I bet they will try talk me into it on ET day, but i'm gonna stick to my guns. So u came through from Edinburgh todat too? 

Berry xxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey berry, good for you, stick to your guns and do what you want to do, im gonna have 2 put back again aswell, totally adamant!!! Anyway, if it was  natural conception without the help of tx and it was twins we'd deal with it hey so go girl  
I came through from leslie, just outside glenrothes, got lost, sat nav fault   ended up right bang smack in middle glasgow!!!
Good luck and keep me posted, hopefully get another chance for a blether at a diff appointment!!!xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

monday morning already , weekends whizz by....blink & they're gone 

hope you all had a nice relaxing time 

Mine consisted of a hair doo on saturday afternoon, too much housework & ironing but on the plus side lots of cheesy tv  my cold has finally gone & the Rosacea rash thing on my face is much improved so I'm almost back to my best  Got a busy week ahead, loads of wee errands to do today. Tomorrow I'm seeing my mum for lunch & shopping. Wed I'm working followed by the football. Thurs working followed by meal out with DH's family. Friday I'm catching up with old work colleagues, Saturday we need to actually order nursery furniture & then we're off to the football......wooosh its all go  It'll be the weekend before I know it  Somewhere in there I might also need to go collect my new car as well  No rest for the wicked    

mich - your little girl sounds so cute  how will she be when you get your BFP do you think?? have you got her long term? thats such a wonderful thing to be doing, good on you 

owenl - welcome to the thread  which clinic you attending luv? good luck with this cycle, we'll all help keep you sane  Hope you'd a nice weekend away 


berry - good luck for todays appt & follie scan    

whippet - hope DD is on the mend! I finally started feeling better on friday night. I'm with you on the swine flu jab....not having it, waaay too scared!!! 

catch up again soon &hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping on to see how you all are.  Am keeping up with you all but at work so not got time to write all personals.

Am doing fine.  Got treated to a day at Stobo Castle Health Spa on Saturday which was absolutely fantastic.  Just what I needed.

Peace and quiet – no texts or phone call for a day then come home to being told by one of my best friends that she is pregnant again – she has one already.  Am chuffed for her but also a bit jealous to say the least.

Couple of questions for you girls – my DP and me are obviously going to try hard for the next 3 months to do it “au natural”.  We have XXXXXX twice since my D&C but have read that you should really take precautions as soon after you have done it – oops!!! (not that I think in a minute it will work) but anybody out there know if this is okay.  Also I have no idea when my fertile days will be after a D&C as I was bleeding from the 2nd, then right up until the 12th. My periods are that irregular it makes it very hard – any ideas

Thanks Speak soon. Love axxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Mrs R - thanks for the welcome, I am at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary.  It's my 2nd attempt at ICSI on NHS funding.  

Berry - you know you are more than welcome on the ERI thread.  We'd really miss you if you didn't post there too!  Hope everything goes well for you at GCRM.

Have to admit at RIE I'm on exactly the same protocol as the last time although I'm finding the headaches worse this time round.  D/R going OK but was off sick from work yesterday - just couldn't get my head off the pillow.  Not feeling all that much better today but working at my other job 6-midnight so might go and have a lie down first.

My weekend away was a bit of a washout.  It poured with rain the whole weekend and everyone just had a great time getting drunk on Saturday night to make up for the weather and I couldn't even do that so it was a bit of a strain although a brilliant meal out in Ben Lawers was nice.

Feeling a bit low this week.  Thought doing treatment in Oct/November was good planning but forget that my SAD depression tends to kick in around this time and the drugs aren't helping my mood any.

Hi to everyone else, where are you all getting your treatment from?


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hi ladies, 

Hope you dont mind you joining you.  We have just found out last week that we are being 
referred to GRI for IVF.  Had a lap & dye at crosshouse and my tubes are blocked. 

Just trying to get my head around it all and used google to find out about IVF at GRI and I found this 
place and i have to say i am finding it very interesting and reading all your stories. 

SO hopefully we will start treatment next year, not sure how long the waiting list is. 

Mandy xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi ladies, Hope your all well! 

I just started Christmas shopping WOW its so weird shopping for a wee one I can't believe he will be 9 months at Christmas!!

Hope everyone is doing well and getting into the festive season ((EEEK can you believe under 2 months!)


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to let u know that EC went well. Almost painless and went so quick! We got 9 eggs. I'm happy with that. It is a few less than i have had on previous tx but GCRM did say thats what they wanted to happen so thats good. When i went for the scans to check while on stims i had lots of follices (maybe about 16/17 in total) but Dr Marco said there was 11   i'm a bit confused, maybe they were at the right size. Anyway, DH sample has really took a huge jump! we were so shocked!! Every sample DH has ever done always was around 0.7million and 2day it was 7 MILLION!!!!!   we r really happy cos it shows that his hard work is really paying off, i'm so proud of him. The embryoligist had a really long talk with us about SET and she was really trying to push us for it, but i still wanna go for 2. Thats all that really happend... ohh i woke up from the op with the cyeral cole song in my head, i thought it was really funny. weird! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

well done berry....so glad to read that EC went well for you both. That is amazing about DH's sperm...tell me his secret, i can pass it on to my DP if we go for a 3rd cycle. !!!.
hope you can relax now and will be hoping they get to work and you have good embies.  

catch up with everyone over the weekend....

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

snzk- for all of our past tx dh has done EVERYTHING!i mean eatting healthy, no drinking, he stopped smoking a year ago, wore boxer shorts... everything i can think of he did. But on the tx obviously he is still not smoking, he cut al the vitamens  he used to take and just took wellman (1 per day) and he ate what he wanted,  hi had not touched a drink for over 1 month.. but even if my dh usually drinks it would be max 2 glasses of wine. So we were totally shocked cos we never thought it would have improved. Even if it was gonna improve we thought 2million would have been fantastic... but 7 million, i almost fell on the floor!!! lol its werid. xxx

I was wondering if any1 would b able to tell me when do GCRM give ur ur OTD & blood test? is it 2 weeks since EC or longer? I am so hoping its gonna be a little bit longer than that cos a thursday is a really bad day for us (we have to travel there)
... any1 know?? xxxx

I hope ur all doing well xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just got my fertalisation phone call. I dont know what to think. Our of the 9 eggs 5 of them fertilised. Is this good or bad? I'm a little numb   

xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - I wouldn't worry about it.  It only takes one after all - it's quality not quantity that's important.  I only had 5 out of 9 fertilised last time at RIE and none good enough to freeze - admittedly it didn't work for me first time round but that's down to failed implantation which we have no control over.  Try to remain positive.  Sending you loads of


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Berry well done on your fertilisation rate they reckon about 60% so you bang on. Last cycle we got 7 eggs,4 fertilised, 2 not good enough to freeze and the other 2 as they say is history   wishing you loads of luck honey

whippet x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

whippit- thanks hun   i'm also worried that its a day 2 transfer, i would have preferd a day 3 but clinic is closed so its got 2 be a day 2.  xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone  

wow I've not been on for a wee while been soooooo busy with work, football, family visiting etc. Everything is still going really well with me & little Bumper is kicking the hell outta me   
Finding now that if I'm out & about I'm getting backache if I've walked about for more than an hour or so......not good for shopping trips.....having to have wee seats with the pensioners     
We done our big Mamas & Papas shop on fri nite....eeeek at the bill but needs must 
I also collected my new car last Fri so I've been Penelope Pitstopping about the place   
Got the midwife next Thurs for my 28wk appt  

Not much else to report from me..........how is everyone 

berry - you've done really well hunni  Great no. of eggs, good fert rate & DH's results....so far so good! How did ET go? did you go for 2 being replaced? were any suitable for freezing? Hope you're doing ok. When is your OTD? Good luck mrs!!!! 

lorr - how are you? do anything nice at the weekend?  I was Xfactoring & Strictlying  as well as football, housework & relations visiting, looking forward to a quiet weekend this weekend.

junnie - get you Mrs Organised ....xmas shopping already, wow you are indeed planning ahead!!! What goodies have you been buying for little Joshua?

mandy - hello & welcome aboard!  Its all a bit daunting at first learning about treatment etc but you've found all of us so we can hopefully help with any questions and be there for you with support! After almost 5yrs TTC I got my first BFP on my 3rd attempt at ICSI treatment. I had my first 2 cycles at GRI, at teh time the wait list was 14mths, not sure if its still the same  hope you get your dream soon 

owenl - hope you're doing ok with down regging and the headaches ahve improved. Good luck with your 2nd ICSI 

tracy - how are you luv? You'ev beeen quiet, Hope all is good with you & that precious cargo 

aiky - stobo castle....now I am jealous!!! what pamper treatments did you have hope youre doing ok with your friends news, always seems to come like a bombshell & at the worst time but you'll have your own good news soon  

mich -how are you?

lorna - what you been up to sweetie? hope you're doing ok 

may - you keeping ok?

whippet - anything new to report from you my dear?

well ciao for now ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone  

wow I've not been on for a wee while been soooooo busy with work, football, family visiting etc. Everything is still going really well with me & little Bumper is kicking the hell outta me   
Finding now that if I'm out & about I'm getting backache if I've walked about for more than an hour or so......not good for shopping trips.....having to have wee seats with the pensioners     
We done our big Mamas & Papas shop on fri nite....eeeek at the bill but needs must 
I also collected my new car last Fri so I've been Penelope Pitstopping about the place   
Got the midwife next Thurs for my 28wk appt  

Not much else to report from me..........how is everyone 

berry - you've done really well hunni  Great no. of eggs, good fert rate & DH's results....so far so good! How did ET go? did you go for 2 being replaced? were any suitable for freezing? Hope you're doing ok. When is your OTD? Good luck mrs!!!! 

lorr - how are you? do anything nice at the weekend?  I was Xfactoring & Strictlying  as well as football, housework & relations visiting, looking forward to a quiet weekend this weekend.

junnie - get you Mrs Organised ....xmas shopping already, wow you are indeed planning ahead!!! What goodies have you been buying for little Joshua?

mandy - hello & welcome aboard!  Its all a bit daunting at first learning about treatment etc but you've found all of us so we can hopefully help with any questions and be there for you with support! After almost 5yrs TTC I got my first BFP on my 3rd attempt at ICSI treatment. I had my first 2 cycles at GRI, at teh time the wait list was 14mths, not sure if its still the same  hope you get your dream soon 

owenl - hope you're doing ok with down regging and the headaches ahve improved. Good luck with your 2nd ICSI 

tracy - how are you luv? You'ev beeen quiet, Hope all is good with you & that precious cargo 

aiky - stobo castle....now I am jealous!!! what pamper treatments did you have hope youre doing ok with your friends news, always seems to come like a bombshell & at the worst time but you'll have your own good news soon  

mich -how are you?

lorna - what you been up to sweetie? hope you're doing ok 

may - you keeping ok?

whippet - anything new to report from you my dear?

well ciao for now ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mrs R- Ohhh mammas and pappas shopping sounds fab!!!! I sooo hope i can do that soon!  ET went fine. We went for 2 embryos to be replaced. They were day 2 embryos. 1x5cells and 1x4 cells. Chris the embryologist said they were very good, but i dunno if she just says that to make u feel good   We didnt have any for freezing. Which has never happened to us b4.... wonder if GCRM r very picky with what they freeze... i guess thats only a good thing. My OTD is the 13th (yes its a friday... but i'm trying to let that upset me..... what will be will be)  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry so pleased it all went well & you've got the embies onboard  here's hoping they're snuggling in for the longrun  Roll on the 13th.....unlucky for some but not for you!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

mrs r- i hope so!!!! what did u do on ur 2ww? did u stay in bed for the 1st few days? i'm even scared to put my socks on!!!! lol


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I had ET on a monday, literally came home & lay up on the sofa for rest of the day & got an early night.
On the tuesday I had another lazy day at home doing nothing very much.
I had to go to work on the wed & thurs but managed to fit in an acuouncture appt which I had twice both weeks of the 2ww. I avoided anything stressful & tried to rest as much as I could.
hope you get your dream hunni


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R- thanks for the info. I've not been doing much. I went out yesterday to the dr's as i had 2 get another prescription for clexane... so i drove. Thats about the biggest thing i have done so far. I am just so paranoid about if i am in bed, how i get up? i have 2 use my tummy muscles... so is that bad? lol   I'm not feeling much going on 2bh... i dont know what 2 think. I moan if i get cramps, i moan if i dont.... cant win... lol xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Berry well done on having 2 on board congratulations. We never ever got frosties either so try not to worry about it. For us first cycle zero fertilised hence no transfer, second cycle switched to ICSI did nothing in the 2ww lucky enough to get Margaret, third cycle ICSI carried on as normal lifting baby and housework the lot and got twins so who knows. I think your luck is your luck just try and stay positive and expect it to work     

Mrs R you have been busy well done on getting organised. As for us we have our booking appointment tomorrow, excited and terrified all at the same time. So hoping all still ok in there just trying to stay positive and not long to wait now  

Snz did you ring the clinic honey? How you doingwhen is your log cabin trip?

Sorry short as usual away for a bath whilst her majesty is asleep cause it never lasts  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning 

Berry - do as little as you can hunni, make sure your other half spoils you rotten til the 13th & hopefully he'll be continuing it for the next 8mths        

whippet - good luck for the booking in appt today  Its so exciting & you'll have 2 little wrigglers to watch, its natural to worry but all will be well. Which hosp you going to? Hope you can post a wee pic later 

working today so better go beautify myself 
Mrs R xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Quickie girls to say scan yesterday shows 1 baby has sadly not made it. Relieved 1 still fighting on but obviously upset will be back in a few days when I get my head around this a bit better.

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

whippet..... i'm so sorry hunni       the other wee one gets stronger and stronger, take care xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

whippet.... pm'd you and replied on other post....


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Girlies....its Friday  = Nearly the weekend 

I'm so looking forward to a nice quiet weekend spending quality time with my DH, we've been so busy of late that'll it'll be nice to just chill out together and do nothing 
Today I'm out for lunch with my mum and dad and then going food shopping with them to Asda.  
My Dad had one of his prostate cancer check up's during the week & he is doing so good, his PSA level is still decreasing & he is responding well to the drugs so good news on that front!!Bless him he still comes food shopping so he can push the heavy loaded trolley for me 

whats everyone up to this weekend then? 

whippet - I'm so sorry that one of the twins hasnt made it  such a time of mixed emotions  I remember only too well how I felt when I had my 7wk scan and was told one wasnt looking viable  so I can only imagine how much harder it must be for you to be at the 12wk stage and be told that  I'm sure once you get your head round it all you'll focus on the remaining baby & have the knowledge that there will always be a little bit of the other one in the healthy growing baby. You just make sure you're taking things as easy as you can & we'll all be here for you when you're up to it. Thinking of you loads 

berry - hope you're still surviving the 2ww and keeping the PMA up  

where is everyone else hiding  are you all hibernating 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Weekend for some - I'm working most of it:  Sat 8-midday and Sunday 8-4pm.  Today was my only day off this week and I've been busy with housework, absolutely exhausted.  Out tonight too for a couple of hours for a committee meeting so no rest for the wicked.

I started stimming on Thursday, they've put me on Menopur this time round.  1st tx I was on Fostimon - I asked why the different drugs but nurse just said they were similar.  

My headaches are still bad and I'm still extremely exhausted but hoping that this next stage I'll begin to feel a bit better.

Next week at least is a quieter week for work - working only Mon-Wednesday.  Tuesday is my next appt at RIE.  I would die for a lie in one day but tied to taking the injections at 7.30-8am every morning.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Whippet i am so sorry honey but i will be praying that your other little one is unaffected and grows big and strong  .

The boards are very sad tonight as we have whippets sad news and another girl over on my trimester thread has just lost her triplets at 22wks, it brings it all home how delicate life is and how it can all change in a split second , i will be so glad when i get to 25wks, not that it guarantees anything i know but it might put my mind at ease a little.

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Whippet: sorry to hear that 1 hasn't made it, glad the other is fighting on.  Do you have another scan soon  Keeping everything crossed for you.   xx

Berry: Not to long to wait now, how are you doing?  hope you have some good news to share soon.  xxx  

Hi to everyone else, sorry not been on for so long but not been to great if i'm being honest.  Last tx has really floored me and just wasn't coping at all.  Feel I've started to turn a corner this weekend, actually felt like doing housework etc so some of the old me is coming back.  Still not really going out preferring to stay at home (think it's my comfort zone).  On top of everything else work's a bit pants and we've had so much hassle from the csa but hopefully got that one sorted now.

Anyway the old more positive me will keep in touch.

ps : what was the x factor all about tonight!!    

Lorna xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi to everyone
Whippet - sorry to hear your news but hope your other one continues to grow and strive

The Xfactor was unbelievable - after weeks of Simon wanting rid of the twins, I really expected them to go without reverting to public vote - very dissapointed they are still there.

I've not been posting much.  To be honest, I'm extremely exhausted with this tx.  Expected to feel like this with Buserilin but began to feel better after starting stimms last tx, this time different drug - Menopur and finding I'm feeling nauseous all the time.  Working this wkend was a nightmare - it was so busy and I just couldn't concentrate and kept making stupid mistakes.  Managed 8hr shift yesterday with a massive headache which paracetamol didn't help.  Thankfully, my shift pattern is easier the next 2 weeks so can look after myself more and concentrate on growing follies hopefully.  Drinking loads of water, milk and pineapple juice + snuggling up with the hot water bottle when not at work so hopefully that will produce good results at my scan tommorrow.


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya

Sorry not posted in what feels like ages! Got scan tomorrow so will wait and update then.

BERRY - how are you getting on with your 2ww? When is OTD again?

Will catch up properly tomorrow Hope you are all well.

Whippet - i am so sorry to hear your news, how are you?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls

well I had my nice relaxing weekend doing nothing very much  It was great, too much cheesy tv though 
I've got my days off today & tomorrow but OMG its freezing & foggy outside so I'm definitely hibernating 

may - good luck for your scan tomorrow   looking forward to your update 

owenl- so sorry this TX is taking its toll on you, hopefully if work is a bit easier you'll have a bit more energy etc Make sure you're drinking lots of water, it'll help with the headaches as well as steering off any OHSS. Good luck for your follie scan tomorrow 

lorna - nice to see you posting again, I've been thinking of you  You're sooo doing the right thing by taking your time to get over last TX, it is such a lot to cope with both emotionally and physically  you know we're all here for you 
Xfactor was great!!! Simon causing drama = brilliant!!!!! I thought Olly & Danyl were fab!!!

tracy - thats so sad to read about your other FF  Hope you're doing ok 

whippet - thinking of you loads & keeping you and precious beanie in my  


hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!

I'm getting on ok.... going a little   on this 2ww but i am a lot better than i have been on previous tx for some reason.... i dont know why. Sorry for the tmi but i have been getting a lot of yucky rubbish from the crinone gel... and its a pink colour.... so i dont really know what to think... good? bad? or just nothing?! My OTD is friday and i just wish it would hurry up!!! Its dragging soooooooooooo much!! lol Got a few veins on my (.)(.) a little bit of a sore lower back... but not really much 2 report.... did i say i was going   ?? lol 

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Thinking of you all. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

berry - the yukky stuff from the gel is totally normal. Mine was like....what I can only describe as peachy coloured paper mache....lovely eh!! Hang on in there, ony 4more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs R- yeah thats exactaly what its like.... i hope the change in the colour is a gd sign... i have seen a lot of girls with this who get BFP! i did on my last tx. xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Update on scan - 7 follies on left and 2 on right between 6-8 in size + a few smaller ones.  Much better than last tx when I only had 2 follies at this stage - quite pleased with this.  Next scan Friday and again probably on Monday.  No date yet for EC but possibly late next week.

I'm drinking so much I'm dashing to the loo all the time and throughout the night but if it works....

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hi ladies, haven't been about much as am still trying to get my head around it all tbh. Also considering what to 
do next.  I have an appointment with the GP on 25th to see if they wrote anything on the letter explaining why 
my tubes are blocked as i forgot to ask Dr Baird this at Crosshouse as i had had morphine for the pain and was 
slightly out of it at the time he told us. 

Am also phoning his secretary next week (on holidaythis week) to see if we have a further appointment with him or not 
to discuss results and also to check that the referral has been sent to GRI. 

Whippet am so sorry to hear that one of your twins hasn't been strong enough,  the other 
one stays strong for you xx

sorry that i can't remember all the names for everyone yet, but i will get there promise. 

Hope that everyone going for scans today and soon gets the results that they are looking for 

Mandy xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just caught up on all the months events. 

Been so busy with loads of cancer and other appointments ive not had any free time.

Well we have started our second cycle of IVF yesterday.  Well it's ICSI this time round.

It has been manic, i was told that i need to get on some cancer meds NOW that i cant be on when pregnant.  So i called the GCRM on Monday at 11am to see what they could do for me, as they are having a winter shut down and i am on the long protocol.

So i got a call back at 9PM on Monday asking (since i was on day 3) could i come in tomorrow (tuesday) for a scan and to start the Menopur.

Now to say i was shocked is a massive understatement,still thought it would ages away. LOL.

So i am straight onto the daily injections and another injection, that sounds like a Dr Who baddie. LOL.

Feel really positive this time round as i have a plan. If it doesn't work then i get to go on the medication that i am desperate to start and will start the adoption process. SO either way i feel positive at the cross road!

Will catch up on personals later.  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!


Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry haven't been on in ages and finding it impossible to keep up with everyone.  

Whippet - I'm so sorry that one of the twins hasnt' made it.  Sending lots of   and   for the other one to stay strong.  You come such a long way hun and I know it's devastating but your other beanie is hanging in there for a reason.

Claire - OMG what a hectic time you're having.  Got everything cross for you.  

Nursemo - I always found Dr Baird's Secy very helpful.  Hopefully she'll be able to put you straight. 

Owenl - Great news on the follie front.  Keep up the good work (and the water - ouch - full bladder is just a trial run for later on).  

Berry55 - It was crinone gel I had too and trying to keep it on board is a nightmare.  Keep the faith girl - OTD will be here soon.  Sending you lots of     to keep you going through the  .

Mrs R - How you doing hun?  You must have a lovely bump by now.  Glad you're relaxing.  Conserve your energy - you'll need it!  Is the nursery done yet?  We've got the builders in just now.  OMG what a mess but it'll be worth it.  Jnr & I have moved out to Mum's just now.  Wow dinner ready every night, washing done - she's a real gem and loving spending all this time with Kieran.  Hopefully be able to move back in soon - then the major clean up starts.  Should be lovely for Christmas (I hope).  

Loram41 - Glad you've turned a corner.  Treatment is a nightmare and so stressful, I wonder how we ever manage to cope sometimes.  Keep up the positive vibes hun.    

Tracy - How you keeping?  You'll have a lovely bump too by now.  Your right, life is so delicate and precious.  

Finally managed to get a pic of my wee man on board.  I can believe how quick the weeks are flying in.  He's growing too quickly but he's a joy.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

evening ladies 

work over with for another week, I'm off til next wednesday now....wooo hooo   
Got a full weekend planned of gutting out the house! :roll:  Need to start clearing out the 'nursery' room and getting rid of old clothes and some of the general clutter in cupboards etc. We've got a carpet lady coming out on Monday to measure up and price new carpet for the stairway & all the rooms upstairs, we're gonna def go for hardwood in bottom hall, thinking new cream carpet & pram wheels dont mix too well :wink:
DH is off the week after next so he needs to get decorating etc  so we'll be popping to B&Q for some tester pots etc as well....busy busy busy!!!

Had my midwife appt this afternoon (28 wks) & all is well with me & bumper   She was trying to talk me into having the swine flu vaccine but I'm sooooo scared.....she was saying how the government & WHO recommend it as the risk the vaccine poses is far less than the risk of catching swine flu & developing complications :? My concern is that they really dont know the long term side effects or consequences for a wee baby   what if in years to come they discover that it causes an abnormality, defect or something else in childhood or later years Its so scary, such a catch 22! I was saying to MW how in preg its usually "oh you cant take this medicine, or you cant take that" yet all of a sudden its "safe" to take a drug thats only been around a few months :?  She totally agreed with me but said that they still recommend it. What she did say which I found interesting is that in her own opinion there is no way she'd have it at less than 12-14wks as babys development is so crucial at that stage!!!! So as a result of all the discussions I'm....Still undecided :?  
Tonight DH wanted to go out for dinner but its so cold, wet & miserable I'm not sure I can be bothered, we'll decide when he gets home from work.

lil - hello you & wow what a gorgeous boy!!!! time is indeed flying by! glad all is ging well for you  all the building work will be well worth it for sure  enjoy your mum spoiling you both 

claire - wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle  

owenl - god luck for your scan tomorrow 

berry - how are you only 1 more sleep!!!! everything is crossed for you!!!!! 

DH home, gotta dash
Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi MrsR I'm a nervous wreck!!!!!!!! I dont think its gonna be a good result... been getting a really sore back today and AF pains... so i know the witch is on her way!!!!      xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

keep the faith, luv, luck, prayers & good wishes coming at you


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Mrs R   I have been getting a lot of the clumpy stuff from the crinone... and its that peachy colour so its worrying me a bit. I really do think my AF is on her way!!!!   xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry not been around guys, have booked a private scan for the 29th of this month when we will be 16 weeks. Decided cant wait till 20 week scan to make sure baby still ok as since its on hogmannay we thought it best   all still well. Going Gp tomorrow plan to stay off till we get this scan in 2 weeks.

Berry   its good news for you honey   

Thanks for tall the support ladies I will get my pma back just terrified.

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Berry:  Good luck for tomorrow - really hope it's a BFP for  you    

Mrs R:  28wks already the time has just flown in.  I'd need a skip if I had to have a major clear out   

Whippet:  Glad your staying off until next scan    your wee fighter is growing big and strong, easier said than done I know but try to take it easy, hope the 29th comes round quick for you.       

Lorraine:  Think your prob off up north by now if  not have a great time. xx

LIL: Hope the building works coming on ok - what you having done??

Well we're off to Newcastle for the weekend - booked in2 a hotel next to metro centre so planning on shopping til we drop, sure DH may manage a smile now and then  , then in-service mon and tues, got my graduation cremony on monday night - only finished course over a year ago but will be good to catch up with that crowd again.
Hope everyone has a good weekend, will check in via phone over weekend but won't be able to post.  Will be thinking of you Berry xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls.......................... 

Sorry i don't have time for personals tonight but i just wanted to pop on to wish Berry lots of luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed its good news.............          

MrsR i know exactly how you feel about the swine flu jab, part of me knows it would probably be best to have it done but i just can't push myself to get it just incase things go wrong, i read yesterday that sweden now have 4 people who have died as a direct result of the vaccine , ok they where elderley but they where all fine until they got the jag.  My o/h things i'm mad as he said its only been a handful of people who have had problems out of 100's of thousands of people vaccinated but known my luck i would be one of those people!!. 

Tracyxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Well i thought i had better update but i am just so tired all the time i cant be bothered 

Mrs R and tracey - i got this off another board but thought i would share, its a Q&A that was sent to the GPs about the swine flu vaccination and pregnant woman.

http://www.dh.gov.uk/prod_consum_dh/groups/dh_digitalassets/documents/digitalasset/dh_107825.pdf

Whippet - glad to hear that you are taking things easy until your scan, i can understand you wanting a private scan for reassurance. Thinking of you   

Owenl - good luck for your scans today and Monday.

Berry - i am dying to know how you got on will be logging on heaps of times today to find out      for a BFP

Hi to everyone else i have missed, hope you are all well.

AFM i had the 7 week scan at GCRM on Wed (i got my days mixed up!) and it was great, IPs were there and it was magical seeing them see their baby for the first time. We saw and heard the HB and it measured perfect for dates 7+3 so EDD is 27th June 10.

May
Xx


**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning folks

we ended up going out for dinner after all last night & I'm glad we did, it was delish!  I'd stuffed mushrooms and then scampi  yum yum 
heading out with my mum and dad today 

Berry - so hope you'll be posting with good news hunni    

tracy - I think we've decided I'm not having it, just hope I've made the correct decision & stay clear from piggy flu these next 12wks  You keeping well mrs?

lorna - enjoy your shopping trip, I've never been to Newcastle, hope you have fun & spend a fortune   make sure you get some nice treats for yourself  Enjoy your graduation on monday, its a proud moment 

whippet - lovely to hear from you, I've been thinking of you often. You're so doing the right thing hunni by having the private scan, I'd be exactly the same. I hope & pray that the scan on 29th goes well and afterwards you can relax a bit, def take things easy and being off work sounds like a good plan. You take care luv  

may - thats fab all is going well and the scan was good. Bet the IP's were so emotional, you're a total star!!! I'll check out that link you posted 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning all

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Berry.  Got everything crossed for you this morning.

Mrs R - I totally undersand your dilemma.  I'm paranoid about Kieran getting piggy flu but like you I'm dubious about vaccination until it's been fully tested.  Just stay clear of all colds and sniffles til Jnr gets here and for as long as you can afterwards.  I found most people I knew who had sniffs and things kept clear of me during my pregnancy and afterwards.  Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you this weekend - just don't overdo it please.  We had to move out of our bedroom for 6 months when DH ripped out the whole of upstairs to extend the box room big enough to house Kieran and all his 'stuff.  We got the same carpet on stairs and throughout the whole of the upstairs too and you're right about the cream carpet and pram wheels.  I have a cream rug in the hallway which is no longer cream!  I just seem to have gone from one huge mess to another this year.  Still by Xmas we should be able to have a rest in a nice clean house again (til DH finds some other project).  

May - that's lovely news about your scan and the IP's being there.  Must be a wonderful time for you all.  

Lorna - we're doing the full monty downstairs - extending bathroom, new kitchen and relocating central heating boiler.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls...... 

I was just popping on to see if there had been any news from Berry yet?............ 

Well we had a 24wk growth scan yesterday and everything is looking great  , the sonographer measured his head and belly and started laughing saying that he was a big boy but she estimated his weight at just over 1lb 12oz which i think is pretty average for 24wks, i did check his femur length though and i think he is long so maybe thats what she ment  .  It was just a 2D scan we had but she let us see him in 4D for a few minutes which was really nice as we could see his face for the first time (new photo on the left), we are hoping to go back again about 28-30wks for a full 4D scan.

Tracyxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry i forgot to post on this board  

It was a chemical preg for me    we  r so gutted again. Starting to think its to do with my immune system and we need to get further tests done. Not spoke to GCRM yet but i will b on tuesday so i hope that we can try work something out. Thanks so much for all the support you girls have givin me, you all have been great!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Sorry I've been a bit slack with the posts but have been keeping up with you.

Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you Berry. I know this is a really tough time but try to be good to each other. Hope GCRM can give you something positive for when you are ready to try again.   

Whippet- sorry your wee one didn't make it but here's   all goes well with your other one  

Well we had a 121/2 week scan last thursday and were so worried but luckily all is well and we saw our pumpkin wave and stretch and kick about- so active that the scan pic was rotten but we dont care  
We are a wee bit further than we thought and are due 18th May. 
Things here are going mad with the move to NZ- the packers arrive on Tuesday and by Wednesday we'll be sleeping on an airbed   5 weeks until we leave Scotland and 6 weeks until we leave the UK.

I think I agree with you Mrs R- not convinced about the swine flu- when we spoke to the midwife she didn't try to push us at all. Its all just a bit quick isn't it.

Well I shall scoot and carry on sorting out the mountains of stuff we have but don't really need.
Love to you all
Talk soon
Kate


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

Berry - I'm so sorry things haven't worked out for you this time.  Stay strong.  Maybe GCRM will have some ideas for you when you go on Tuesday, but just take this time to gather yourselves together and have some 'you' time.    

Kate - I didn't realise you were making a big move.  Wow!  DH and I looked into moving to NZ a couple of years ago and then decided to focus on Jnr.  Now we've decided to settle here for a bit longer and are gutting the house (and using up all our spare funds).  My brother-in-law and his family moved a few years ago and absolutely love it.  Way to go you.  Try not to stress too much and take this chance to have a really good clear out.  Lovely to hear about your latest scan.  It's just wonderful seeing our little beanies moving about so much when they're so wee - where do they get the energy from - oh yes, us Mums.  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hey ladies how are we all.  Well i havent been on over the weekend as have been working hard, so i couldn't get to tell you my wee bit of news. 

I haven't needed to call Dr Baird's secretary this week as we got a letter in on Thursday morning giving us our first appointment on the 12th January.  I know it's just the first appointment but i am so excited that the ball is finally rolling.  What will they do at the first appointment? 

The only thing thats stopping me just now is my BMI as it's more than 35, but i am doing something about it i have gone back to WW and am no longer trying to do it myself as i need the support the classes give me and have also gone back to the gym as well, i really need to show them that i can do this and get my BMI down. 

Hubby needs to go up and do his thing on the 21st December at 1pm, so we are both off and we are gonna up and make a day of it sas surprisingly i have never been in Glasgow so near to christmas so we are gonna go do all the christmas things after it like the ices skating etc and go out for dinner. 

berry55- sp sorry to hear you had a chemical pregnancy honey, hopefully they will be able to help you out at the GRCM with some extra tests to find out why.   

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone, well we managed a good clear out of old clothes and junk at the weekend, lots of things for charity and stuff for the bin so made some space, we're tackling the wardrobes tonight  I'll need to watch I'm not doing too much as my back has been really sore all weekend, well actually its more my left hip & last night I had really swollen ankles and feet  Think I'll maybe supervise DH clearing out the wardrobes tonight  Carpet lady is now coming out tomorrow tonight! slowly but surely we are making progress 

2 bits of good news this morn to put a smile on my face......my pram has now arrived in store so we'll prob go to the shop at the weekend to collect it, it'll be getting stored at my mum and dads til bumpers arrival 
My UGG boots which I ordered a few weeks ago have finally arrived, got them delivered to my Mums as well so I'll collect them this afternoon, cant wait to get my feet into warm, flat, comfy boots 

I'm about to go and iron some shirts for my DH.....I despise ironing so it'll be done thru gritted teeth 

berry - caught up with your sad news on the other thread  been thinking of you lots  Hope you can have a good chat with GCRM tomorrow

nursemo - thats fab the appt has come through. Not that long to wait especially with all the festivities inbetween. First appt is usually a chat about histoy of ttc & gynae issues & they'll have DH's results, you'll get some bloods etc taken & they'll prob chat about what would be bext TX method for you. It'll all be fine and they're really nice , thye'll explain everythng as you go along. Your plans for the 21st dec sound lovely, really get you in the Xmas mood!! Good luck with your weight loss, you can do it! 

kate - not long now til you depart for pastures new!!!! New Year & new beginnings eh!I hope you'll still post on here once you move  So glad the scan went well, its such a huge relief, nice that the little one was so active as ell, wait til you feel it too  Have ou got maternity care in place for whenyou arrive in NZ?

tracy - brilliant news about our scan & I luv your new pic  You're becoming a scan addict  the 4D one will be fab!!!

lil - ended up with backache & swollen feet and ankles so poss did overdo it  I'll be more careful in future  Your house is going to be looking fab by Xmas....will we be seeing you on MTV Cribs  

lorna - how was Geordie land?? are your credit cards maxed  Enjoy your graduation today 

how is everyone else?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

How are you all doing today?

I am onto day 7 on injecting already i can't believe how fast it has went in.  Going in for a scan on Wed , but my abdomen is killing me already. Joys eh!  

I am totally out of it this cycle. Really don't seem to have any energy and my head is full of sawdust.   
Also seem to be a lot more nervous this time round, just praying that it will work. 

Berry - So sorry babe! Thinking of you! xx

Mrs R - How are you doing? Good on you for getting your house sorted, nice and exciting! I LOVE my UGGS, i have Arthritis and they are a god send. 

Nursemo -  Good luck on the weight loss and for the 21st. Sending you loads of   

Kate - Wow thats awesome. I have friends in NZ (Christchurch) and am desperate to go over and see them soon.  Which part are you moving to? 

Dancing Queen - Where are you babes? Hows it going? x

Loads of love

Claire x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick an from me. GCRM- After they have had the review meeting about your cycle do they phone you (i was told yes by them) Who phoned? A dr? or a nurse? 

Thanks berry xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Berry answered you on other thread honey  

Mrs R have you tried shoe mooch for shoes. As a footwear lover they are fab comparison web site for shoes, unjoy yout uggs  

whippet x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

What UGGs have you all got? I have the furry ones but was going to get the wooly sort of ones with the buttons at the side for christmas but unsure of the sizing. They seemed to be 6.5 7.5 etc but not sure if they do a normal size 7. The 7.5 was a bit big but felt uncomfortable at the back and i couldnt be bothered asking in the shop and trying different sizes etc as i had no time

Berry i think it will probarly be a nurse that phones back, i only ever spoke to Marco at consultations then he came in to scan me when i overstimmed but any other dealings were nurse or receptionist

Claire glad to see you trying again. Did u get a review appointment, i have not heard from them since the day my transfer was cancelled, not to bothered i will give them a ring in the new year to see if i need nothestorone for the FET or whatever. To be honest im just glad to be recovered from the Ohss but the past few days im getting that fed up way again and just want to try again


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohh i have a pair of black uggs... just the standard ones... long. xx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the chestnut classic, black classic and the grey wooly uggs and I live them all. I have fond that my grey ones feel slightly bigger then my classic ones but i think this is because wooly ones stetch a wee bit more than the classic ones, there not actually stretched but ykwim don't you. 

I am just wantig to know something about my first appointment at GRI I was told by Dr Baird at crosshouse that we wouldn't be seen for 6 months so was thinking it would be around April time we would be seen but now we have the appointment for January which I am pleased about but have just found out the there are a nurse led clinic and a doctor led clinic and that t looks like I might be going to the nurse led clinic. Would this be right enough? And if so what is the difference between the 2 clincs and when will I actually see a consultant?

Am a little worried about it and know that I shouldn't be and that the nurses will
know a lot but I just thought that we would see a consultant first time. Also how do I find out which consultant I am under as there were 3 different names on the letter. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya everyone

working today & tomorrow but only 5weeks left and counting so I shouldnt complain 
we've been so busy with all the clearing out  tonights job is the big cupboard in the office.
not had anymore probs with my ankles & feet but my left hip is really playing me up....seems to stiffen up if I've been lying down or sitting too long or walking about a while, got acupuncture tomorrow so I'll maybe mention it & see if she can do a few points to help 
I'm so impressed with my UGG boots had them on all day yest & my feet were snug and roastie toastie  I opted for the Black Sheepskin ones but in the new Bailey Button style which is fairly new out!
not too much else to report from me ladies!

nursemo - Ugg's are great aren't they, I had them on with my leggings and long cardi yest, felt so comfy! I f I remmeber back to my very 1st appt at GRI I'm sure I met with the nurse initially to get all our details etc & then briefy had a chat with a doc as well. The majority of appts I had at GRI clinic were with the nurses. The nurses there are all really nice & informative so dont worry. In terms of doctors, I found I spoke to one in particular at the clinic who also happened to do my EC one time but on other occassions and at ET it was different docs, think it all depends on who is around at what time etc. Ask at yur appt though, roll on January eh!!!

DQ - hello luv! I know its hard just waiting around but look at it as you giving your body recovery & preparation time  Have you seen the new Bailey Button style UGG's, they're sheepskin but have one button on the side? I luv mine. Mine are a size 6 which works out to be a U.K. 4.5

whippet - hope you're taking things easy with your time off but its not dragging by too much for you  I've not tried that website but I will do in future  My boot sin the high street were £160 but online I got the same ones for £72!!!! Bargain or what, it did take me 1day of going in & out various websites & also 2wks delivery but well worth the saving 

berry - hope you hear from GCRM today 

claire - wow didnt realise you were on teh road again!  sorry!!! Thats great you're on day 7 already  Good luck with your scan today, sounds like theres lots going on, hope the follies are behaving!!

hello to everyone esle 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls


Long time no speak.

Hope you are doing okay.  I will catch up with you all.

You are never going to guess what – I had my D&C 6 weeks ago and yesterday I thought better just do a pregnancy test as my periods have not came back yet.  My god, I have done 2 and they are both showing a positive.

I am in shock, absolutely nervous and my brain is in meltdown.  I have not been able to fall pregnant myself in all these years except with Findlay.  I have been reading and they say that there is a slight increase in a miss if you don’t have a period after your D&C but the ladies at Hospital told me not to wait and just to try

I phoned my EPU and they are wanting me in on Friday for a scan as they cant tell how many weeks I will be.  Obviously if this has worked, I have a long way to go to get past my miss’s dates.  

I know I’ve not been on here for the past few weeks as wanted to have a clean break and get prepared for my next FET in January but girls I need you more than ever!!

My god – maybe miracles do happen

Roll on Friday.  Love axxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG...aiky....I had goosebumps reading your post. I am so happy for you. I really hope Friday's scan goes well for you and that this is your miracle. I can understand you being nervous with your past experiences....be strong. Will be thinking about you on Friday.             

catch up with everyone after my holiday...xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hope everyone is well.

I had scan today and booked in for EC Friday and ET Monday.  Hoorah no more injections after ovulation one tonight at 10pm.


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Just checking in for a quick update.    OMG Aiky what a whirlwind you're stuck in hun.    Will be saying lots of   for Friday.

Lil xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG Alky that is amazing!

You must be so pleased babes! I am praying   for you!  We are all here for you and anything you need just shout! xxx

DQ - No i didnt have a review app, they called me a week after OTD and said about ways forward (which we already knew...i.e ICSI) But i was at hospitals for my cancer and arthritis and need to be on meds asap. So called the GCRM to see what they could do and i was in less than 12 hours later. They really are lovely  
Owenl - good luck babes. fingers crossed  


I am exhausted, was at the GCRM today and have 13 follicles all growing at a great rate. Only had 5 last time, so am so pleased.

Booked in for EC on Monday...woop woop.

Anyone one know anything about blastocysts? and why they do them and in what circumstances?

Off to watch Spooks now. Love it! xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG Aiky i am so excited for you, i can't wait to hear all about your scan on Friday.  I know how you feel, you will just be in shock  , after trying for so long and being told it would never happen it took it weeks to sink in when we got our BFP as like you it had been a long time since our only other natural BFP.  I am praying   so much that this is your time  

I will be thinking of you on Friday      

Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Owen/Claire – good luck for EC.

Quick update – got my HCG levels back yesterday.  They are at 267.  The Hospital phoned to say they are not giving me a scan on Friday now as you cant see anything until they are over 1000.  Need to get another blood test instead and make sure my HCG levels are rising.  If they are doubling then we can say it’s a pregnancy but obviously if not they are thinking that it could be my HCG levels taking their time coming down from my last Miss.  Had a terrible day yesterday thinking everything but today am feeling more relaxed and know what will be will be.  I am thinking that it could possibly be my HCG levels taking their time coming down as I was at 3550 then had my D&C but who knows eh.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

whats with this weather?  been soaked 3times today  and now the wind is howling and my letterbox is randomly chapping  eeeek!!!  Want to hibernate!!!!!

firstly aiky.....wow what a right mixed up bag of emotions.....excitement, anxiety, frightened, disbelief & doubt.....the whole shebang!!!! It must be so hard not knowing for sure whats going on but hunni if anyone deserves this to be a special miracle its you. I really hope the HCG is rising so it confirms you've got a BFP....I'll be praying for you tons and checking back for updates 

claire - wooo hooo roll on monday for EC, sounds like a great wee batch of follies growing in there

owenl - hope you're enjoying your jab free day  Good luck for EC tomorrow 

berry - have you spoke with GCRM

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

O My God - just had my second lots of bloods back.  My HCG levels are now at 650 from 267 2 days ago.

Not getting scan till next Friday so got long wait.

Have a nice weekend.  Love axxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG Aiky that means they have more than doubled in 2 days, that sounds like good news to me  . This next week will feel like the longest week of your life, i will be praying that its good news on Friday 

Tracyx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Alky - Thats great honey! I really want to get excited for you! Have everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Was in a bit of shock yesterday - EC 11 follicles but only retrieved 4 eggs.  Dissapointed as felt less stressed this cycle and thought that would help, previous tx I'd just started 2 new jobs, was completely overwhelmend with things but still managed to get 10 eggs.

Anyway, 3 have fertilised and I'm   two of them will be good quality for ET on Monday.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky   for you things looking good honey   

owenl well done on 3 out of 4 fertilising   for monday 

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Aikey wow wow wow wow, sending you special    

Loads of   to everyone 

Lv
Bev


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey ladies 

can i join you 

im not going through treatment at the mo but looking to start treatment march 2010 depending on pennies hoping to egg share too

hope its ok to join the board just now


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Bubblicous Welcome, Im hoping to do FET around March at gcrm

Claire good luck for tomorrow xx

Owenl Good luck for transfer tomorrow


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Girlies!

How are we all doing today?

bubblicous - Welcome to the board honey! xx

Owenl - Good luck for today too xx

I am getting pretty nervous for EC today tbh. Much more than i was last time round, but just trying to stay positive.

Just away to get ready (hate having no make up on)  

Catch up with everybody later on

Much Love xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG Aiky this is fantastic news.  Will be saying lots of   for your scan on Friday.  

Owenl - well done on the 3 follies.  Hope they're growing fast for transfer.  

Claire - Good luck with EC today.  It's always an anxious, nervous time regardless of how many times you've done it.  Try to relax hun.  

Bubblicous - welcome to the thread.  The girls here are fab and will be able to talk you through the whole process.  Good luck with everything hun.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

ET went OK - out of the 3 embroyos fertilised one was a Grade 2 borderline Grade 1 with 7 cells at the other 2 Grade 2 with 6 cells.  The two best ones now back on board.  Test date 4th Dec.  Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky.

Claire - good luck with EC today

Aiky - sounds like great news to me.  Hope it goes well.

Caz - can you update my details for test date Friday 4th Dec.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck owen for 4 dec

claire What time was egg collection and how did it go


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey ladies

thanks for the welcome

dancingqueen - its the gcrm were going to too i was so happy with them the few times we have been to visit etc 

clare - good luck with the ec fingers and toes crossed for you 

owen - fingers crossed for you sending lots of sticky vibes for those two little embies

everyone else hello


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Bubblicous I find them the best clinic around. I did get Ohss but apart from that the care and attention was fantastic. They know their stuff and dont hesitate giving you what you need, they had me on special fluid tablets which i didnt even know existed, I was sick after egg collection and got anti sickness tablets straight away wheras anywere else I would have been left to get on with it. I have heard about people been converted from ivf to icsi at the last minitue and stuff so they are very quick thinking etc


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

danicnig queen thats great do you know anything about how many embies they will transfer we dont have alot of pennies so dont think we will be able to do many shots at the old ivf so im hoping they will let me have 2 embies back if i have 2 good ones to go back that is but i understand that alot of places are wanting you to only have 1 and tbh i dont know if we'd be able to afford more than one shot so i hoping they will let us have 2 sorry im babbling a bit


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Bubblicous This was my big worry as well. As far I know its still 2 embryos but they will advise most people to go with the 1. I think I will always go for 2 unless the law changes. Throughout the whole IVF everyone I spoke to suggested tranfering 1 but I was always adament on two so dont worry. On Egg Transfer day they told me they would only transfer 1 but thats because I had OHSS, in the end I didnt go ahead with transfer and had the two embryos frozen and hopefully the two will survive the thaw to get them both transferred at same time. The Embryologist said that by law they had to suggest 1 embryo but at the end of the day it was our choice and most people choose 2


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

danicingqueen - thanks for that its great im looking at it if the 2 take then thats fab i know i already have 2 girls and we have discussed it at great lenght and another 2 would be amazing my mum is a twin and there are twins in the family so there was always a huge possiblity that me or my sister would have twins so whenever i have got pregant i knew it was a chance so really it wouldnt make a huge diff to us think i will deffo go with 2 if i get 2 that is


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys.

Hope you are all ok.

I had EC on Monday and got 9 eggs! woohoo!!! Had ET today with 6 Embryos to choose from. Decided to transfer the two strongest ones (both graded the highest). Unfortunately the remaining four were not suitable for freezing, but i am happy to have gotten this far.

So now just need to sit back and wait and PRAY!!! 

Exhausted just now, so going to head to bed. 

I am thinking about you all, will hope to catch up soon! xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow claire that's a great result.  Good luck for the 2ww hope you don't go too  , ru planning on staying busy or just relaxing?

Aiky - congratulations - really   all goes well for you.

not been on for a while so sorry if i've not congratulated or asked after anyone, will try and be a better FF in future  
Hope you are all keeping well and getting organised for xmas - I'm nearly done.  Glad we had that shopping trip to Newcastle or I would have nothing done!!!
Anyway take care all speak soon.
xxxxxxx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

welcome to bubbulicious

Claire - hoping and   that your   goes really quickly and fingers crossed for a BFP at the end of it

owenl - also hoping and   that your   goes quickly and that you get your BFP soon 

Aiky- hope it goes well at the scan today honey 

and as for me well i went to the GP yesterday to see if he could shed any light on the tube blockages from the lap & dye incase 
there was any extra info on the letter the gynae sent as to why they were blocked. 

The only extra info he had was that i have some scarring on my Pouch of Douglas. 

So i am glad to say the the blocked tubes are just done to being scarred and not anything else. 

He also says that he has high hopes for the IVF when we start and that fingers crossed we are successful first time. 

ALso have worked out that i only need to lose 10.5 pounds to get me under the BMI of 35 so i am hiping that i can do that before
our appointment in January but with the party season being under way (well for me anyway the next 3 weekends i am out) am not sure if i will loose it all but if i can get half way there i will be very pleased 

xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya

Claire/Owen - good luck for your 2WW

Not long back from my scan.  I am 5 weeks 1 day pregnant.  The pregnancy sac, yolk sac and fetal pole are all there.  Back next Friday for another scan to see how doing.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick me post 2 let u all know how my review appointment went at GCRM. Well............. not much really to say.................

As soon as i walked in the Dr said "I'm so sorry that this has happened again! There is nothing i can do or say, ur cycle was perfect, great embryos,  but they will just not stick and we dont understand why!" He then went on to say that as i was on the prednisolone and clexane he does not think any immune testing is needed (i did think he would say that, he thinks its a waste of money and time) H e did however say that if i wanted to go ahead with the testing and need any tx for immunes GCRM will b happy to let me cycle as long as i dont have IVGI as he does not this it is safe and he doesnt want something to go wrong a few years down the line and he will feel that he had some part in it. Which is fine as i dont think i actually wanna have IVGI anyway, to be honest it scares the c*ap out of me. So i did it, i booked up for london.... my appointment is the 14th of december. We r gonna get the train down on the 13th and come home on the 15th (dh said we may aswell as we have 2 go down anyway  ) I just dont know what to think about anything... i'm so so scared about it all, i really beilive that something is wrong with me but i just hope its a little thing so it can b fixed easily and i dont even need to mention ivgi cos DH will NOT let me go for it even if i wanted too. He also thinks its too risky. i have an appointment with my GP on the 15th DEC for all my level 1 blood results, so i'll need to cancel and try get another appointment. I should have the level 2 results (london tests) within 10 days so thats quick, i hope i get it b4 xmas so i can think about it over that time. 

QN for all the GCRM girls - i asked Dr Marco "what do i do about starting tx again.... do i book a consents appointment again??" he said no to me and just said "start when ever u are ready" My head was a bit   as it usually is after i have had a review appointment and i just left it. What do i do? Do i phone and book what? i'm confused. 

Berry xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

apologies for not having posted for so long  our house has been in chaos the past week or so with all the clearing out, painting, carpeting & flooring and we had no internet during it all  I'm pleased to say we are now back to normality & everything is looking ***** n span  DH back to work today but doesnt feel like he had a holiday bless him, he worked so hard.
I'm keeping well apart from a niggly hip & the occassional swollen ankle but I honestly cant complain 
How are we all?? 
Have I missed anything? 
Just had a quick read through the posts.............

Aiky - I am so over the moon for you, congratulations my dear  I know how nervous & anxious you must be bt I'm keeping you & that precious little jellybean in my prayers  You really do deserve this so much so please take things easy and roll on this Fri for your next scan 

berry - you need to do what you feel is right & if that means a trip to London for the tests then so be it. Get as much info as you can prior to next TX. When you feel ready then give GCRM a call with the London news & find out what the first steps should be for next cycle. WE'll all be here to support you hunni  oh & what is IVGI havent heard this one before?

Nursemo - do you have endo hunni? Good luck with your weight loss, TX is a big incentive but it'll be hard with all that partying you're going to be doing, stick with it though. where you off to the next 3 weekends? you're gonna be a right wee Xmas party animal 

lorna - you seem organised for Xmas, fancy doing mine now?  Dont even know where to start this year  all I've bought so far is Xmas cards  Struggling with what to get all the parents & DH this year  What you doing for Xmas this year? I'm hosting it as always but I'll be cheating big time this year....its gonna be an M&S food crimbo 

claire - well done you wth your EC & ET, you've done really well  so glad you've got 2 embies back onboard, when is your OTD  I'm keeping everything crossed for you   hope you dont go too insane on the 2ww....good luck!!!!

DQ - how you doing luv?

owenl - sounds like 2 good graded embies you've got back hunni  and its not too far til OTD either, how you coping on the 2ww? good luck & I hope its good news at the end of the week  

lil - how are things with you & your gorgeous boy?

bubblicious - hello & welcome, its fab on here for support, advice, encouragement etc GCRM are fab so you'll be in safe hands  

bev - what you been up to luv?

whippet - how you keeping mrs? when are you back for your next scan? Keeping you in my thoughts n prayers 

loads of luv to everyone & anyone else I've missed

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Aiky - what wonderful news from your scan.  I'm so pleased for you hun.  I can appreciate just how anxious you'll be but I'm saying my   for you, peanut and your scan on Fri.  What a lovely Christmas pressie.  

Berry - what a lot of info you've had to digest.  Mrs R's right - you've got to do what's right for you just now and if that means heading to London for more test then so be it.  Just try to keep your strength up and your mind positive.  

Mrs R - I'm like you still in a complete guddle at home (although I'm hoping that Kieran and I will be able to move back in today).  Place is still a bit of a disaster but we need to get back home and straighten things out for Christmas.  Can't get my head round the thought of Christmas shopping either yet but we'll need to get our socks on 'cos there's not long to go.  We've already had all our Christmases and Birthdays for the next few years with our lovely little boy but we still need to spoil him just a little bit this year.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hey ladies how are we all?

I am doing not too bad. 

Mrs R, no i don't have endo just the blocked tubes.  I was in Edinburgh last weekend for my friends 30th, had a cocktail night 
in Le Monde and then a meal had a fab time overnight stay only and we stayed in The Rutland hotel and it was gorgeous. 

This weekend i am back in Edinburgh again but this time for my birthday with hubby and the parentals.  We are going to see We Will Rock You on Saturday as well so can't wait. 

Then next weekend i have my works night out at The Princess Suite at Ayr Racecourse and it is usually a fab night out. 

So am trying to be really good with what i am eating which wasn't really a problem on Saturday as i had a steak which isn't too bad. Then this weekend it will be easy to watch what i am doing as we are staying in serviced apartments so we can watch what we are eating then as well. 

Aiky- i am   for you honey as you really do deserve that little bean to stay there and keep growing. 

Sorry if i have missed anyone am still trying to get a hang of all the names 

xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick ME post today!

I am officially going mad, i seriously cannot cope with the waiting.

I still feel sore from EC and my heart is always pounding.  I just keep thinking how will this work.

Plus, i am having such problems with my bowels... TMI. The progesterone is royally kicking in and i am crying all the time now.

OTD is Tuesday but i really am struggling with it.  It will be our last try i think so i am even more nervous than last time.

I am not handling it very well!  

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218777.0


----------

